# Zeigt mal Eure Bikes



## NEO 1980 (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute , 
zeigt doch mal mit welchen edlen Teilen Ihr den Pfälzerwald unsicher macht!?


----------



## Optimizer (26. Oktober 2006)

Darf ich vorstellen: Skibby, mein 9monate altes Ghost AMR5700:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





War hier auf dem Bild aber nicht im Pfälzerwald unterwegs, sondern an nem Geheimtipp in Südfrankreich!

Gruß
Der Optimizer - Randzonenbiker Südwestpfalz Rockland Country!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. Oktober 2006)

Hier mein Neues.
Cyclomanix mit XT und SramXO,Magura Louise07,Marzocchi MX PRO LO 2007 usw...
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.Leider erst mal ein Wohnungsbild.Vielleicht wird es ja heute was mit einem Schnappschuß


----------



## [email protected] (26. Oktober 2006)

..


----------



## proclimber (26. Oktober 2006)

aller hop:

Fürs Grobe:




zum Spielen":


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Oktober 2006)

Mittlerweile hats vorne 2 Kettenblätter. Das ist doch angenehmer für den Pfälzer Wald.


----------



## fire-flyer (26. Oktober 2006)

*trommelwirbel*


----------



## han (26. Oktober 2006)

hier mein Canyon BM


----------



## KrossChris (26. Oktober 2006)

Mein Specialized Big Hit


----------



## [email protected] (26. Oktober 2006)

Heute aufm Drachenfels


----------



## Andreas 2905 (26. Oktober 2006)

Kennst du Ghost???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DukeLC4 (26. Oktober 2006)

Mainz:




Jetzt allerdings mit einem größeren Kettenblatt vorne
und einer Sram X9.


----------



## Flugrost (26. Oktober 2006)

@exPlattenking - Die Version is nicht update. Wo is der Camo LRS?
Eins f.d. Falz:




...das Shova gefällt mir echt gut - der Rahmen, die Gabel nicht!


----------



## easymtbiker (26. Oktober 2006)

ist zwar mein härtestes,  aber trotzdem mein liebling , auch cyclomanix:







Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Kennst du Ghost???


  aber war der spruch nich : "was haltet ihr von ghost?"

@optimizer: gran canyon de verdon? war da das letzte mal vor 5 jahren, wandern, als ich kaum mtb gefahren bin. nette wege, sollte dort mal mit bike hin


----------



## Flugrost (26. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ist zwar mein härtestes, ...



Kein Rennratt? Die sind nämlich noch härter ...


----------



## easymtbiker (26. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kein Rennratt? Die sind nämlich noch härter ...


doch , ja, aber wir sind hier doch nicht bei rennrad-news.de.....


----------



## THBiker (26. Oktober 2006)

Black & White


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (26. Oktober 2006)

@Achim: wat gefällt dir an der amerikanerin nicht?

@Andreas. wo bleibt dein Flow mir Lenkerhörnchen?  

@Duke & ProClimber. ihr fahr mit den Teilen im PW? respekt

@Maddin: wo bleibt das Rad fürs grobe?


----------



## Kelme (26. Oktober 2006)

Lowtech





und Treckerchen:






Kelme


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Oktober 2006)




----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2006)

NEO 1980 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> zeigt doch mal mit welchen edlen Teilen Ihr den Pfälzerwald unsicher macht!?


Da fühle ich mich als "Heidelberger" Diskriminiert   
Gruß Guru


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Oktober 2006)

Meine Stadtschlampe - Direkt vor der Rehbergquelle zwischen den Drops...  





@Flugrost: DukeLC4's Travis funktioniert perfekt! Also da gibts wirklich garnichts  gegen zu sagen!


----------



## eL (26. Oktober 2006)

und? wer hat nu den längsten?

der härteste geht an achim und sein rennratt

th sehr gemühtlich bei dir zu hause ;-) 

optimierer....optimaler gehts nicht..... jedenfalls von der gegend her.

eL


----------



## Mjöllnir (26. Oktober 2006)

Wald





Stadt


----------



## Optimizer (27. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @optimizer: gran canyon de verdon? war da das letzte mal vor 5 jahren, wandern, als ich kaum mtb gefahren bin. nette wege, sollte dort mal mit bike hin



Die Richtung ist schon richtig... im Hintergrund sind die "Georges d'Ardeche".
Ne geile Gegend, so gut wie keine Biker oder Wanderer, die als Hinternisse dienen könnten! Aber nie wieder dort biken mit Nobby Nic. Sieben Durchstiche innerhalb von drei Touren!


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Oktober 2006)

Na wenn ihr schon alle mitmacht:
Eins für alles...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/288913
-Sattelstütze, Bremsen, Sattel wurden ersetzt und die Kurbeln sind auch bald dran.
-Nein, das ist nicht mein Keller.


----------



## strandi (27. Oktober 2006)

nu kommen die spielzeuge vom strandinator...












(mittlerweile mit neuer gabel  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DukeLC4 (27. Oktober 2006)

han schrieb:


> @Duke & ProClimber. ihr fahr mit den Teilen im PW? respekt


Ja klar,
das geht prima.
Ich habe jetzt auch nur noch das Rad,
damit fahre ich DH,Fr,Dirt und Touren.
Alles halt.  

@Flugrost
Was hast du gegen die Gabel?
Bist du schonmal eine Travis gefahren?


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Oktober 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na wenn ihr schon alle mitmacht:
> Eins für alles...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/288913
> -Sattelstütze, Bremsen, Sattel wurden ersetzt und die Kurbeln sind auch bald dran.
> -Nein, das ist nicht mein Keller.


Was ist nun aus deinem Simplon geworden?


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Oktober 2006)

Das Gizzmo rollt nun unter Bumble's Hintern, das arme... 
Der hat sich das Bike als "leichtes Tourenbike" aufgebaut, also als Zweitbike zum Cheetah MFR.


----------



## Didgi (27. Oktober 2006)

Meine 2 süssen:





Kleines Update gibts hoffentlich bald.

Daniel


----------



## Sinttesi (27. Oktober 2006)

Das Bild ist ziemlich genau 1Jahr alt!


----------



## Bumble (27. Oktober 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na wenn ihr schon alle mitmacht:
> Eins für alles...
> 
> 
> ...



*Hat sich der Ulrich jetzt zusätzlich zu seinen 5 Bikes auch noch ein BMX ( das mit den Flammen ) zugelegt  *





der-tick.de schrieb:


> Was ist nun aus deinem Simplon geworden?



*Guggst du:*


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Oktober 2006)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Guggst du:*


Wozu hast du Gustels an so einem Bike? Nicht das die nicht gut wären, aber einfach verammt schwer für ein Tourenbike und überflüssig.  
Aber lass mich raten - Weils Spaß macht...


----------



## Bumble (27. Oktober 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wozu hast du Gustels an so einem Bike? Nicht das die nicht gut wären, aber einfach verammt schwer für ein Tourenbike und überflüssig.
> Aber lass mich raten - Weils Spaß macht...



*Bremsentechnisch bin ich ziemlich anspruchsvoll und wegen Hundert Gramm mehr oder weniger mach ich mich nicht verrückt und die Gustl ist meiner Meinung nach die einzige vollkommen problemlose Bremse auf dem Markt für die man auch in jedem Tante Emma Laden Ersatzteile bekommt.  
 Hab mich bisher immer drauf verlassen können  *


----------



## fleroy (27. Oktober 2006)

Mein Bike im einsatz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (27. Oktober 2006)

fleroy schrieb:


> Mein Bike im einsatz:



*Meinst du das hier: *


----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. Oktober 2006)

@ Bumble Respekt das Simplon hast du ja richtig toll aufgebaut. Hat was.


----------



## Bumble (27. Oktober 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Bumble Respekt das Simplon hast du ja richtig toll aufgebaut. Hat was.



*Ist aber noch nicht fertig, bin grad wieder am basteln  

Beim nächsten Pfalz-Trip hab ich`s dabei  





By the way:

Hab mich grad gefragt woher mir der Pulli von Fleroy bekannt vor kommt  *


----------



## one track mind (27. Oktober 2006)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Bremsentechnisch bin ich ziemlich anspruchsvoll und wegen Hundert Gramm mehr oder weniger mach ich mich nicht verrückt und die Gustl ist meiner Meinung nach die einzige vollkommen problemlose Bremse auf dem Markt für die man auch in jedem Tante Emma Laden Ersatzteile bekommt.
> Hab mich bisher immer drauf verlassen können  *



zu dumm, dass es am gardasee keine tante emma läden gab ....


----------



## Flugrost (27. Oktober 2006)

@Duke, üsch hap nix gegen die Travis - abgesehen davon, dass ich von viel mehr techn. Problemen der Manitoufraktion als zB von Zocchifahrern der mir bekannten (recht unterschiedlichen) Stollenbewegern hörte. Wenn Deine gut geht - is prima. 

öhem ... Deine Sig lässt mich fragen, ob Du zufällig den "Tobmaster" kennst?


----------



## Bumble (27. Oktober 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> zu dumm, dass es am gardasee keine tante emma läden gab ....




*Guter Konter    aber den kompletten Sattel hätte ich eh nicht gekauft und dass der im Ar$ch war hab ich mir selbst zuzuschreiben  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott Freerider (27. Oktober 2006)

Demo:




High Octane:




Gruß
Dennis


----------



## DukeLC4 (27. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @Duke, üsch hap nix gegen die Travis - abgesehen davon, dass ich von viel mehr techn. Problemen der Manitoufraktion als zB von Zocchifahrern der mir bekannten (recht unterschiedlichen) Stollenbewegern hörte. Wenn Deine gut geht - is prima.
> 
> öhem ... Deine Sig lässt mich fragen, ob Du zufällig den "Tobmaster" kennst?


Aha,
nur das übliche Hörensagen.Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
Manitou hat wohl 04 einiges verbockt.
Ich hatte mit meiner 04er Sherman auch 
ein wenig Ärger.
Aber nach dem problemlosen Umtausch
war ich rundum zufrieden mit ihr, genauso
wie jetzt mit meiner inzwischen 2ten Travis.

Ich mache meine Erfahrungen jedenfalls 
lieber selbst und bilde mir dann meine Meinung
über Teile.
Manitou Gabeln sind halt nicht ganz so
"ich warte das Ding nie" Sorglos-Gabeln wie Zocchis.
Aber wenn man sie sich mal genauer, 
vor allem technisch, anschaut wird man sehen
das das Konzept gar nciht mal so schlecht ist.

Einen Tobmaster kenne ich nicht.
Ist das jemand hier aus dem Forum?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Oktober 2006)

Scott Freerider schrieb:


> Demo:


hey, demo mit fox 40- gabel, das ding ist echt porno! wertung: 10 plus!!!
steht auf meinem weihnachts- wunschzettel ganz oben (obwohl ich´s nicht beherrsche..... )


----------



## Flugrost (27. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hey, demo mit *Rennrattsattel*l, das ding ist echt porno! wertung: 10 plus!!!
> steht auf meinem weihnachts- wunschzettel ganz oben (obwohl ich´s nicht beherrsche..... )


...  klar findstus jut  

@Duke - nee, eben nicht das "übliche Hörensagen", ich hab einiges live mitbekommen. Warum über blöde Gabeln reden - das Shova is schwer  geil, Punkt.
Tobmaster heißt Tobias, hat ab und an was mit mV8 zu tun, wohnt nicht weit weg (Umgebung Speyer), rollt ua. auf nem Gizzmo rum und is schwer Forumsfaul.
... na, ich dachte halt ...


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Oktober 2006)

@flugrost:   alter spammer! is mir gar nich aufgefallen, hab nur aufs fahrwerk geschaut!
aber sitzt n richiger dh-ler überhaupt? insofern ist der sattel doch eh egal


----------



## guru39 (27. Oktober 2006)

So,isch wollt moins a mol zeiche 





Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Flugrost (27. Oktober 2006)

easy schrieb:
			
		

> @flugrost:   alter spammer! is mir gar nich aufgefallen, hab nur aufs fahrwerk geschaut!
> aber sitzt n richiger dh-ler überhaupt? insofern ist der sattel doch eh egal


... weiß ich auch net - Sattel abmachen und die "Nonnennummer" riden kann nur für "spezielle" DHler was taugen.
Aber generell: Bei (wasauchimmer - Mädels oä.) - aufs Fahrwerk schauen lohnt immer!


----------



## Flugrost (27. Oktober 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> So,isch wollt moins a mol zeiche
> 
> [Gruß Gürü.


Mööönsch, wie geil, sogar die Buchstaben sind falschrum - alles perfekt ... bis ...              auf    ... Deine ...  - Schuhe! Schrottgrüne Docs gehen einfach nicht. Setzen, sechs!


Über Deinen Helm lassen wir das Mäntelchen des Stillschweigens fallen ...


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Mööönsch, wie geil, sogar die Buchstaben sind falschrum - alles perfekt ... bis ...              auf    ... Deine ...  - Schuhe! Schrottgrüne Docs gehen einfach nicht. Setzen, sechs!
> 
> 
> Über Deinen Helm lassen wir das Mäntelchen des Stillschweigens fallen ...




fährt sich aber super 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Oktober 2006)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Bremsentechnisch bin ich ziemlich anspruchsvoll und wegen Hundert Gramm mehr oder weniger mach ich mich nicht verrückt und die Gustl ist meiner Meinung nach die einzige vollkommen problemlose Bremse auf dem Markt für die man auch in jedem Tante Emma Laden Ersatzteile bekommt.
> Hab mich bisher immer drauf verlassen können  *


Also das war jetzt genau die Antwort die ich erwartet hatte.  
Also meine Oro hat (für meinen Geschmack) einen besseren Druckpunkt und ist 500g leichter! Und da wir aus der Bike jetzt wissen, das 200g bei 100hm Bergauf schon 1,x Sekunden ausmachen....   
Ich lass das lieber hier. Mein Bock ist so schon schwer genug. Da darf ich nicht noch an anderen rum kritisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Dr. (28. Oktober 2006)

hier mal meine zwei  









gruß Jörg


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Oktober 2006)

Meine Sau ist wieder da:






Kommt demnächst noch ne Travis Single rein und eventuell ein DHX Air... 

Für den Pfälzer Wald hab ich ein anderes Vorderrad, ne zweite Sattelstütze und andere Reifen für hinten. Sonst ist das schon arg Maso hier...


----------



## one track mind (28. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hey, demo mit fox 40- gabel, das ding ist echt porno! wertung: 10 plus!!!
> steht auf meinem weihnachts- wunschzettel ganz oben (obwohl ich´s nicht beherrsche..... )



was, weihnachts- wunschzettel schreiben???


----------



## Bumble (28. Oktober 2006)

Der Dr. schrieb:


>




      *wunderschön aufgebaut das Teil*


----------



## Der Dr. (28. Oktober 2006)

danke


----------



## Bumble (28. Oktober 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also das war jetzt genau die Antwort die ich erwartet hatte.
> Also meine Oro hat (für meinen Geschmack) einen besseren Druckpunkt und ist 500g leichter!



*Ich hab die uralt-Gustl von 19irgendwas, die hatte noch nen knallharten Druckpunkt, ist aber trotzdem gut zu dosieren, mit den Neuen komm ich auch net klar  

Deine Bremse soll 500 Gramm leichter sein ?  

Klarer Bergauf-Vorteil für dich  *


----------



## Flugrost (28. Oktober 2006)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Klarer Bergauf-Vorteil für dich  *



Uphillvorteil is Fitfokkerthema - 500 Gramm könnte das Pausenbrot (=Rumpsteak, nicht ganz medium vom Angusrind + ein rel. trockener und trotzdem blumiger Medoc ...oder die EPO Spritze im Rucksack wiegen ...


----------



## han (28. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Uphillvorteil is Fitfokkerthema - 500 Gramm könnte das Pausenbrot (=Rumpsteak, nicht ganz medium vom Angusrind + ein rel. trockener und trotzdem blumiger Medoc ...oder die EPO Spritze im Rucksack wiegen ...



da nimmt man doch neuerdings Sackpflaster. Sind leichter


----------



## han (28. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Uphillvorteil is Fitfokkerthema - 500 Gramm könnte das Pausenbrot (=Rumpsteak, nicht ganz medium vom Angusrind + ein rel. trockener und trotzdem blumiger Medoc ...oder die EPO Spritze im Rucksack wiegen ...



da nimmt man doch neuerdings Sackpflaster. Sind leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (28. Oktober 2006)

das fahratt übelst schwer aufbauen um nichtmal mehr den berch hochzukommen und dann anfangen an der BREMSE gewicht zu sparen.... das zeucht von warer größe.


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Oktober 2006)

eL schrieb:


> das fahratt übelst schwer aufbauen um nichtmal mehr den berch hochzukommen und dann anfangen an der BREMSE gewicht zu sparen.... das zeucht von warer größe.


Das Bike absolut auf Downhill ausgelegt und das so leicht wie möglich! So sehe ich das...  
Und ein DH Bomber mit unter 18 kg ist schon nicht schlecht, oder? In der Saison 2007 werd ich ihn unter 17 kg im DH Einsatz haben. Im Tour-Einsatz wiegt er jetzt schon unter 17 und wird dann unter 16 kg kommen! Das bei 200 / 248mm Federweg! Potenz ist alles...  
Ich hab den größten .... Federweg


----------



## Flugrost (29. Oktober 2006)

Wa_h_re Größe ist, nicht am Gewicht eines Steaks zu sparen, sich ein Sackpflaster anzupappen und sich nicht in Gewichtsphilosofien zu ergehen ...
Guten Appetit!


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wa_h_re Größe ist, nicht am Gewicht eines Steaks zu sparen, sich ein Sackpflaster anzupappen und sich nicht in Gewichtsphilosofien zu ergehen ...
> Guten Appetit!


Hey, jetzt bring hier nicht noch Niveau rein, wo keines ist!  
Das ist doch eh hier halbwegs alles Spaß, oder?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. Oktober 2006)

meinst  DU


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Oktober 2006)

so, jetzt exklusiv für flugrost: das bike fürs grobe! für die groben 200km- touren nehm ich das rennraTT:





viel gefahren und wenig gepflegt. habs einstens nem renter für 1500 dm abgekauft, hatte erst 200km drauf, sind seitdem mind. 13.000 dazu gekommen. nich zu verachten: vorne 3-fach, die komplette ulteg....

äh, sorry, sehe gerade, dass die ersten im publikum eingeschlafen sind, ich hör ja schon auf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (29. Oktober 2006)

Da hab ich auch was zu bieten.  
Das perfekte Gerät für MTB'ler um RR'ler zu ärgern.


----------



## eL (29. Oktober 2006)

es hat zwar etwas schmale reifen.... aber ansonsten ist es hier das schönste ratt

danke tobsen für diesen nievauvollen bildbeitrach.


----------



## Flugrost (30. Oktober 2006)

eL, geh schlafen - dat schönste is der Würfel, fast kurz gefolgt vom Shova. Da Du Deins (boah, DreiDurchausgroßeDes) noch net gepostet hast, darf die "Miss Universum" Jury nit urteilen.  
(Seit wann stehst Du auf Carbonhinterteile?)



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab ich auch was zu bieten.
> Das perfekte Gerät für MTB'ler um RR'ler zu ärgern.


Mit dem Gerät ärgerst Du mich nur auf dem DH vom Schriesheimer Steinbruch runter, wenn ich mitm RRatt da bin. (Neue Sportart: Powerflicken).



			
				easyhädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> so, jetzt exklusiv für ...


ick recanchier mir ... die Tage ... mit was Nullgefedertem

...aber für was, verdammt braucht ihr beim dackeltrennen das kleene Kettenblatt?


----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2006)

Sag mal, wer gräbt solche Threads eigentlich aus?

Naja, ohne mich läuft nix:




Sodele...


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Oktober 2006)

BOAAAH!!!

Du hast deine eigene Signature-Gabel...müsste das nicht eigentlich so'n hässliches Cannondale-Teil sein???


----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2006)

Ja, was so ein Buchstabe alles ausmacht ;D


----------



## Tobsn (30. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...dat schönste is der Würfel...


Allein der Sitzwinkel disqualifiziert.  



Flugrost schrieb:


> ..Mit dem Gerät ärgerst Du mich nur auf dem DH vom Schriesheimer Steinbruch runter...


Einfach Platz machen wenn ich von hinten angeflogen komme.  
Die Crossreifen sind schon bestellt.


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (30. Oktober 2006)

Cool, Lev nimmt sein Rad mit ins Bett.

Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen. So´n Rotwild gibt wenigstens keine Widerworte


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. November 2006)

Wie ich sehe, steigt die Zahl der Downhiller und Freerider stetig. Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass hier vor 2 Jahren schon so viel Federweg und Reifenbreite unterwegs war... 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Für den Pfälzer Wald hab ich ein anderes Vorderrad, ne zweite Sattelstütze und andere Reifen für hinten. Sonst ist das schon arg Maso hier...


Also VR und Sattelstütze (wahrscheinlich auch mit 2. Sattel?) wechseln ist ja kein Ding, aber der Hinterreifen!? Wechselst du den jedes Mal, wenn du PW bzw. Bikepark o. Ä. fährst  



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und ein DH Bomber mit unter 18 kg ist schon nicht schlecht, oder? In der Saison 2007 werd ich ihn unter 17 kg im DH Einsatz haben. Im Tour-Einsatz wiegt er jetzt schon unter 17 und wird dann unter 16 kg kommen! Das bei 200 / 248mm Federweg! Potenz ist alles...


Also für so ein Schlachtschiff ist das echt nicht übel! Ich bin bis jetzt nur mal was mit den Maßen 20/20/20 (Federweg vo/hi / Gewicht) gefahren (das hier) und das war mir irgendwie bissl zu arg, aber ich hab auch versucht, das über eine normale PW Tour zu bewegen  Vom Fahrwerk her wars nat. geil! Aber der Federweg deiner Sau bei dem Gewicht und der entsprechenden Tourentauglichkeit, das ist schon klasse. Ich glaub, die möcht ich bei Gelegenheit mal reiten 




Tobsn schrieb:


> Das perfekte Gerät für MTB'ler um RR'ler zu ärgern.


Was du ja auf Sizilien bestens beweisen konntest  Schönen Gruß nach Mannem an der Stelle, haben uns ja seitdem nichtmehr getroffen.


Aber um auch noch etwas zum Thema beizutragen, hier meine Bikes:





Mein Fully, ursprünglich eher als CC-Touren-Bike ausgelegt, aber mittlerweile etwas an die gestiegenen Ansprüche angepasst...






Mein Straßenflitzer - mein altes Corratec MTB, optisch verschönert und angepasst an den mittlerweile ausschließlichen Straßeneinsatz.


EDIT: Lustig, wenn man im Nachhinein erst feststellt, dass man den Topicstarter im echten Leben kennt...


----------



## der-tick.de (1. November 2006)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also VR und Sattelstütze (wahrscheinlich auch mit 2. Sattel?) wechseln ist ja kein Ding, aber der Hinterreifen!? Wechselst du den jedes Mal, wenn du PW bzw. Bikepark o. Ä. fährst


Jup auch mit zweiten Sattel
Hinterreifen ist jetzt ne Zwischenlösung bis ich mir endlich mal ein zweites Hinterrad leiste (Mit 150x12 Steckachse ist das halt teuerer).  
Aber der wechsel ist nicht sooo häufig geschehen... Bin ja eh nur in Bikeparks unterwegs.  


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also für so ein Schlachtschiff ist das echt nicht übel! Ich bin bis jetzt nur mal was mit den Maßen 20/20/20 (Federweg vo/hi / Gewicht) gefahren (das hier) und das war mir irgendwie bissl zu arg, aber ich hab auch versucht, das über eine normale PW Tour zu bewegen  Vom Fahrwerk her wars nat. geil! Aber der Federweg deiner Sau bei dem Gewicht und der entsprechenden Tourentauglichkeit, das ist schon klasse. Ich glaub, die möcht ich bei Gelegenheit mal reiten


Danke! Kannst du gerne mal... Einfach Samstag vorbei kommen beim Zollstocktreff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NEO 1980 (5. November 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## NEO 1980 (5. November 2006)

Besser spät, als nie


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. November 2006)

meine 2:


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. November 2006)

@ Neo: schön, dass es mit den Bildern jetzt geklappt hat!  Aber das Bild vom TAC sieht ja aus, als hättest du Spass dabei gehabt... geht das denn??


----------



## Lynus (6. November 2006)

Dann will ich auch mal. Hier meine "graue Maus" - hehehe 
Radon QLT Litening World Cup Edition.
Farbige Akzente folgen in den nächsten Monaten...


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. November 2006)

Lynus schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal. Hier meine "graue Maus" - hehehe
> Radon QLT Litening World Cup Edition.
> Farbige Akzente folgen in den nächsten Monaten...


Genau so, nämlich OHNE farbige Akzente siehts doch gerade richtig klasse aus!  Zumindest bei so Farben wie schwarz/grau/silber...


----------



## Tobsn (6. November 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> meine 2:...


Sehr schön.
Und den Vorderreifen richtig herum montiert, das gefällt mir.  
Nach Herstellerangaben montieren doch nur Anfänger.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (6. November 2006)

die reifen vom liberator hab ich nich selber drauf gemacht 
die vom spezi schon...
weiss nich welches bike du meinst^^


----------



## Flugrost (7. November 2006)

Ok Tobsn, haps kapiert - Reifen wird gedreht. Logisch isses ja (stollenwinkeltechnisch) aber bringts mehr Grip? Ich teste mal - und wenn ich hier mit ner radierten Kauluke wieder aufkreuze, dann sag ich, dass Schwalbe recht hatte und Du nit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (7. November 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> die reifen vom liberator hab ich nich selber drauf gemacht...


Wer immer es war


----------



## Lynus (7. November 2006)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Genau so, nämlich OHNE farbige Akzente siehts doch gerade richtig klasse aus!  Zumindest bei so Farben wie schwarz/grau/silber...



Normalerweise steh ich auch eher auf Understatement. Aber wenn das Bike grau-schwarz ist UND die Bike-Klamotten grau (Jacke, Helm) und schwarz (Hose) bzw. dunkelblau (Schuhe) sind, dann darf´s schon hier und da ein wenig Farbe sein. 
Als nächsten Schritt werde ich wohl meine lila-eloxierten Tune-Schnellspanner vom Fat Chance ans Radon montieren. 
Und vielleicht mal noch ein-zwei Aufkleber auf´s Oberrohr. Mal sehen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. November 2006)

Lynus schrieb:


> Normalerweise steh ich auch eher auf Understatement. Aber wenn das Bike grau-schwarz ist UND die Bike-Klamotten grau (Jacke, Helm) und schwarz (Hose) bzw. dunkelblau (Schuhe) sind, dann darf´s schon hier und da ein wenig Farbe sein.


In dem Fall würde ich eher (auch, und vor allem, sicherheitstechnisch!) die Farbe der Bike-Klamotten ändern


----------



## Lynus (7. November 2006)

Hehe, so schlau war ich auch schon - hab mir vor kurzem einen Trinkrucksack bei Globetrotter gekauft in Neon-Orange. Desweiteren haben ja sowohl Jacke wie Hose kleine Reflektor-Streifen. Und für den Sommer hab ich zwei gelbe Trikots.


----------



## Eidschdi (11. November 2006)

Old Skool

Aus Alt wird Neu !!

Alt





Element Race ´97

Neu





Element Race ´97, Umbau ´06


@NEO 1980: Du wolltest es doch unbedingt mal sehen. Wir waren mal zusammen an der Wachtenburg und dem Eckkopf unterwegs mit Markus und Thomas, als an Deinem Rotwild die Bremse am A.... war. Habe Dir damals von meinen Plänen erzählt. Erinnerst Du Dich? Wie auch immer, Gruss an Markus, hab den schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

HDW


----------



## eL (11. November 2006)

der kürzere vorbau lässt das bike gleich viel quirliger aussehen.

respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (11. November 2006)

Wirklich schöner Umbau, gefällt mir sehr gut  

Wenn mir der Aufwand nicht zu groß gewesen wäre, hätte ich mein FAT CHANCE auch umgebaut   Hab mich aber ganz pragmatisch für ein neues entschieden. Wenn auch weniger kultig


----------



## Eidschdi (11. November 2006)

Danke für die Blumen 

Das mir dem kurzen Vorbau und dem quirligen Handling ist ein Volltreffer  .
Scheinbar ist der kurze Vorbau etwas zu kurz geraten, denn bei steilen Anstiegen braucht nur mal ein kleiner Stein oder eine Wurzel im Weg zu sein und schon lupft das Vorderrad und ich muß Druck vom Pedal nehmen. Vielleicht bringt auch ein gerader Lenker etwas.
Das ist aber auch der einzige Kritikpunkt, na ja, bis auf die fehlenden Scheibenbremsen... .
Nee Quatsch, mir gefällts auch so.

Gruss

HDW


----------



## Bumble (11. November 2006)

Eidschdi schrieb:


> Old Skool
> 
> Aus Alt wird Neu !!
> 
> ...



*Extrem geiler Umbau    

Okay die alte Kiste war schon übelster 90èr Porno-Style, was aber die Qualität deines Umbaus nicht schmälern soll.

Einziger Kritikpunkt wär vielleicht noch dieser komische Raumschiff Entenschei$$ - Flaschenhalter.  

Die HS-33 sind doch vollkommen okay.  

Wo haste denn die schicke Lackierung machen lassen ?*


----------



## Eidschdi (12. November 2006)

Danke nochmals.



> Okay die alte Kiste war schon übelster 90èr Porno-Style, was aber die Qualität deines Umbaus nicht schmälern soll.



Hast schon recht, das war damals eben so. Vor 10 Jahren ist eben mit viel Farbe auf die Bikes aufmerksam gemacht worden, heute überzeugt eher viel Federweg.



> Einziger Kritikpunkt wär vielleicht noch dieser komische Raumschiff Entenschei$$ - Flaschenhalter.



Problem bereits erkannt und durch einen Carbon-Flaschenhalter ersetzt.
Dadurch gleich ein neues Problem geschaffen. Mit große Flaschen hat der Neue so seine liebe Mühe. Hab schon ein paar Flaschen einsammeln müssen.


Ach ja die Lackierung habe ich bei Bikecolours in Usingen machen lassen.

Gruss

HDW


----------



## DRAGONofSOIA (12. November 2006)

Hi Leute, 
Am Dienstag bekommen,deshalb noch nicht 100 Pro stimmig (den riesigen Sack unterm Sattel müsste man gegen etwas besseres eintauschen) und nichts Aufsehen eregendes, aber MEINS *g*


----------



## NEO 1980 (12. November 2006)

@Eidschdi Hallo, klar erinnere ich mich, sieht echt klasse aus das Rocky!
              Wie war denn deine erste saison damit? Ist ja ca ein Jahr her
              das wir mal biken waren! grüsse aus Dürkheim


----------



## Eidschdi (12. November 2006)

Hi Neo

Schön mal was von Dir zu hören.
Meine erste Saison war leider nicht so berauschend. Wenig Zeit fürs Hobby. Frau, Hund und Schule, da bleibt wenig Zeit zum biken. War ein paar mal in DÜW und NW .
Nächstes Spätjahr fällt die Schule weg, da werde ich wieder angreifen.
Würde mich freuen öfters von Dir zu hören.

Ach übrigens   SCHÖNES Bike

Grüsse

HDW


----------



## der doc (13. November 2006)

Hallo Leute! Und das ist Meins! Die Flaschenhalter fehlen noch ,weil Ich die Aluteile leid bin.


----------



## balrog (25. November 2006)

so, hier mal mein bock:






in dem setup dieses jahr erfolgreich über die alpen geprügelt... 
und ja: die satteltasche stört etwas bei der maixmalen ausnutzung des federwegs  hab ich schon einige male hören und spüren dürfen, aber: die gewichtsmäßige entlastung des rückens auf dem alpencross war im gegenzug enorm 

cu, balrog


----------



## versus (26. November 2006)

dann will ich auch mal die familie vorstellen:

das schnellste - gt avalanche ´00:




das schönste - gt zaskar le ´96:




das meistgenutzte - gt xcr 1000 ´01:




das grobste - specialized enduro ´02:




das für die stadt - biria titanal ´92:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (26. November 2006)

Bist Du 1900cm lang?


----------



## versus (27. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Bist Du 1900cm lang?


ähm - wie meinen ?


----------



## eL (27. November 2006)

asso son saddeltäschla mach scho was her ;-)


----------



## Levty (27. November 2006)

El, zeig mal deine ollen Zweiräder!


----------



## paule_p2 (27. November 2006)

zum dreckhüpfen






und was kleines für die straße


----------



## eL (27. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> El, zeig mal deine ollen Zweiräder!



this bloody bitch is not for catwalk!!


----------



## Tobsn (24. Dezember 2006)

Pünktlich zum Weihnachtsfest  ist meine neues Trailbike fertig  
, ein 2007 Marin Mount Vision mit 120mm vorne und hinten.   






Leider ist es nicht mehr schwarz, aber immer noch klar als BlackSheep gekennzeichnet MÄÄÄÄÄÄÄH!!!






Was für eine Front!  






Und erst das Fahrgestell!


----------



## Symion (24. Dezember 2006)

Das sieht ja mel endgeil aus. Diese ganzen Schwünge. kewl ^^
Und balu iss toll. Iss halt ein Blacksheep im Suff


----------



## hans_bert (24. Dezember 2006)

Meine erste DH-Waffe Bj.1996

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/320370/cat/500/ppuser/43215
Meine zweite Waffe  Bj-2004
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/320373/cat/500/ppuser/43215

Mein Spaßmobil
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/320371/cat/500/ppuser/43215

Und mal für 3Std gefahren
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/320372/cat/500/ppuser/43215


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. Dezember 2006)

hans_bert schrieb:


> Mein Spaßmobil
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/320371/cat/500/ppuser/43215


So trifft man also Forenmitglieder im Bike 'n' Style, will deren Rahmen abkaufen, und merkt garnicht, dass man sich gegenseitig kennt .

@ Tobsn:
Ist das deine Schleuder im Hintegrund? Der Speedster...
Willst tauschen? Kriegst mein Rotwild, ich die Karre!


----------



## Tobsn (24. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> ...Der Speedster...
> Willst tauschen?...


Da passt Du gar nicht rein, bist viel zu groß....  
Hätte noch einen Porsche Traktor, der passt besser ....


----------



## mAScotty (27. Dezember 2006)

hier meine 2


----------



## Bumble (27. Dezember 2006)

*Das Gizzmo hat sich mal wieder etwas verändert  

Hat jetzt 15 Kilo und fährt sich traumhaft  *


----------



## THBiker (28. Dezember 2006)

@Bumble  ....aber immer noch genug Potetial um unter 14kg zu kommen.....Vorsatz für 2007   

bei mir gabs auch was neues:


----------



## Speedbullit (28. Dezember 2006)

schick, schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (28. Dezember 2006)

sehr schön 

und bei mir auch bald was neues ..  lalalalala


----------



## proclimber (28. Dezember 2006)

marc´s neues:


----------



## Speedbullit (29. Dezember 2006)

sehr schön, nur noch die sticker von den felgen abmachen


----------



## Didgi (29. Dezember 2006)

Schöne schöne Sachen  

Ihr habt alle einfach viel zu viel Geld.

Daniel


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. Dezember 2006)

warscheinlich berufstätig und alleinstehend... da bleibt genug über^^


----------



## THBiker (29. Dezember 2006)

Didgi schrieb:


> Schöne schöne Sachen
> 
> Ihr habt alle einfach viel zu viel Geld.
> 
> Daniel



Es wahr Weihnachten


----------



## proclimber (29. Dezember 2006)

des hat nix mit weihnachten zu tun.  Danger-Delux hat da schon recht: Arbeitnehmer, alleinstehend UND verdammt gute Kontakte


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (30. Dezember 2006)

ich brauch auch dringend kontakte...


----------



## Levty (30. Dezember 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Da passt Du gar nicht rein, bist viel zu groß....
> Hätte noch einen Porsche Traktor, der passt besser ....



passt besser zu meinem Fahrstil


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (30. Dezember 2006)

fürn winter fertig gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (30. Dezember 2006)

Katze überfahrn?


----------



## Rih (30. Dezember 2006)

Schönes Solid !  

Poste meins mal , nachdem ich aus der Schweiz zurück bin.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. Dezember 2006)

danke!
die katze lebt noch^^
die steht total auf mein rad und pennt immer auf m teppich drunter... man kann die katzenhaare gut erkennen auf m bild =)


----------



## Levty (14. Januar 2007)

Update:

Für den Wald:




Für die Stadt:




Zu verkaufen:




Und eins ist in einer bis zwei Wochen fertig. Wir dann eins für den Wald sein =)


----------



## bikeburnz (14. Januar 2007)

na dann poste ich mein neues hier auch noch mal..


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> na dann poste ich mein neues hier auch noch mal..





Du WILDSAU


----------



## bikeburnz (14. Januar 2007)

nee ich bin n keiler  , aber eigentlich doch schon wildsau..


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2007)

na saag ik doch


----------



## Levty (14. Januar 2007)

Eine Wildsau und ein Rotwild. Beste Vorraussetzungen für eine Freundschaft. Nächstes Date Winterberg 2007?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (15. Januar 2007)

klaro


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. Januar 2007)

Gibt`s n schöneres Bike westlich des Rheins, östlich der Schwarzbach


----------



## Didgi (27. Januar 2007)

Hey,

wirklich sehr schickes bike. Sieht schnell aus 

Gefällt mir, Daniel


----------



## Levty (27. Januar 2007)

Sehr geil, vor allem die Kurbel... aber da gehören ganz sicher keine Shimano Pedale drauf


----------



## Tobsn (27. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Sehr geil, vor allem die Kurbel... aber da gehören ganz sicher keine Shimano Pedale drauf



Genau das wollte ich gerade auch anmerken,...   
... der Kleine ist einfach zu schnell.  

Noch andere Pedale, dann ist es ein richtig geiles Non-Shimano-Bike    

Hätte ein paar passende Candys abzugeben.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Januar 2007)

Die werdens......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (11. Februar 2007)

weils so schee is, post ich hier meine neue schleuder nochmal :


----------



## strandi (11. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> weils so schee is, post ich hier meine neue schleuder nochmal :



schee isses ja wirklich  und sieht nach viel bodenfreiheit aus


----------



## strandi (11. Februar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


>



das auto im hintergrund is ja goil


----------



## Levty (12. Februar 2007)

Ist nur für kleine Kerle oder Kerle mit einem Kleinem.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (12. Februar 2007)

hier mal wieder aktuelle bilder von meinem bike.
hab die bilder gestern bei strömenden regen an unseren hometrails geschossen.









zum bewerten bitte klicken.


----------



## kleinerHai (12. Februar 2007)

Hier meine zwei...
Einmal Quasimodo...



...und Esmeralda.


----------



## Didgi (13. Februar 2007)

Mal ein Update von meinem. Eben fertig geworden:









Sattel wird wahrscheinlich noch geändert.


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2007)

Moins 






Gruß Guru.


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Februar 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Moins
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Guru.


Das kannst du auch unabgeschlossen nachts vor der Disco stehen lassen, oder? So schwarz wie das ist...  
Edel auf jeden Fall...


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Das kannst du auch unabgeschlossen nachts vor der Disco stehen lassen, oder? So schwarz wie das ist...
> Edel auf jeden Fall...




ne,es steht nachts immer am Heidelberger Hauptbahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (13. Februar 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> ne,es steht nachts immer am Heidelberger Hauptbahnhof



yeah, bestimmt kommt bald jemand von ner amerikanischen rüstungsfirma und bietet dir nen haufen geld, dass du stealth-bomber für sie baust .

btw. schaut gut aus, die kiste.


----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> yeah, bestimmt kommt bald jemand von ner amerikanischen rüstungsfirma und bietet dir nen haufen geld, dass du stealth-bomber für sie baust .
> 
> btw. schaut gut aus, die kiste.



Bock auf "Schlammschlacht" heut!?
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Didgi (14. Februar 2007)

So, jetzt mit dem eigentlichen Sattel: SLR T1





So bleibts jetzt erstmal, bis es wieder ein bissel besser aufm Konto aussieht


----------



## der doc (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen! Schon getestet und für gut befunden vom kritischsten Testfahrer der Region: unserm Junior. Das Bike ist 13,5" groß und hat 24" LRS und die Bremse ist eine Quad. PS: nur 25% sponserd by Papa.
Hatte es vergessen : Junior ist erst 7!


----------



## Levty (3. Mai 2007)

Hach, da kommt gleich mal meins rein:




Yeah


----------



## pfalz (13. Mai 2007)

nich mehr ganz original...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Mai 2007)

VERTEX nach nem kleinen Umbau von rotem auf silbernen Steuersatz...........


----------



## kleinerHai (14. Mai 2007)

Geil!


----------



## Lynus (14. Mai 2007)

Zitat Pfalz:


> nich mehr ganz original...



Hey, das Bike kenn ich doch !  
Du bist doch der Typ mit dem Seat Leon, oder ?  
Der sich immer unterwegs mit Wanderern anlegt ? 

Rock on !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2007)

mein Ghost is auch nicht mehr original:


----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> VERTEX nach nem kleinen Umbau von rotem auf silbernen Steuersatz...........



hey Rocky... ich nehm den roten...!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Mai 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> hey Rocky... ich nehm den roten...!



den brauch ich für mein neues YETI


----------



## pfalz (14. Mai 2007)

@lynus


> Der sich immer unterwegs mit Wanderern anlegt ?



he, das ist aber kein Radweg... 

Wie siehts mit Samstag aus?


----------



## Kelme (19. Juni 2007)

Rahmen		: Dynamics Hardcore Comp, 18â
SattelstÃ¼tze	: Thomson Elite 410 mm
Sattel		: fiÂ´zi:k Gobi
Sattelklemme	: Tranz X
Kurbel		: Shimano XT Hollowtech II
Pedale		: Shimano PD520
Kette		: XT
Kassette	: XT 11-34
Umwerfer	: LX
Schaltwerk	: Shimano XT, invers
Schalthebel	: Shimano Deore
SchaltzÃ¼ge	: Shimano
Bremse		: MAGURA Louise FR (180/160mm)
Gabel		: Rock Shox Revelation Air U-Turn (100-130mm)
Steuersatz	: Ritchey WCS, integriert
Vorbau		: Syntace VRO (S)
Lenker		: Syntace Ecoriser
Griffe		: ODI Lock on-Grips
LaufrÃ¤der	: Mavic Crossmax XL â 2006, tubeless
Schnellspanner	: Mavic
Reifen		: Schwalbe Fat Albert- 2,35â
Flaschenhalter	: Minoura

Erstmals ein Rad, bei dem ich den Eindruck habe: *Fertig! *Genau so will ich es haben. Der Rahmen ist nichts dolles, aber nach der Verschrottung des Mongoose-Fairlane-Rahmens sollte ein gÃ¼nstiges und kompaktes Hardtail her. Das Sonderangebot zu 199,- â¬ (statt 360,- â¬) fÃ¼r den Rahmen bei Stadler kam da gerade recht. Mit dem frÃ¼heren âKultrahmenâ unter gleichem Namen, der sich durch eine Unzahl von Knotenblechen auszeichnete, hat er nur den Namen gemein.
ZunÃ¤chst wurden einige Komponenten aus dem Fully weiterverwendet. Die SattelstÃ¼tze Ã¼berlebte dabei nur 2,5 Kilometer und wurde durch die Thomson Elite ersetzt. Kurz darauf ging der SLR XP-Sattel auf Reise in den Norden und versieht bei Strandi seinen Dienst. Im Austausch wurde der fiÂ´zi:k Gobi montiert. Der Sattel passt gut zu meinem Hintern und besser zum Rad an sich (Farbgebung und Einsatzzweck).
Die No-Name LaufrÃ¤der zeichneten sich durch rauen Lauf der Naben und die Neigung zum Speichenverlust aus. Sie wurden durch die Crossmax XL von Mavic ersetzt. Diese tun absolut klaglos ihren Dienst, wenn der Reiter nicht gerade einen Ast in das Hinterrad einfÃ¤hrt. Zwei neue Speichen waren fÃ¤llig.
Als letztes Relikt aus meinem federnden Haufen Buntmetall wurde die Gabel (eine sehr einfach Rock Shox Psylo XC) ersetzt und durch eine Revelation Air U-Turn getauscht. Der lÃ¤ngere Federweg geht in dem Rahmen ohne Probleme. Erste Probefahrten sind viel versprechend.
Beim Rad an sich kommt mir das kompakte MaÃ in der OberrohrlÃ¤nge sehr entgegen. Im Zusammenspiel mit dem hÃ¶henverstellbaren Syntacevorbau (der wurde ob der etwas hÃ¶heren Gabel jetzt flacher eingestellt) fÃ¼hle ich mich einfach wohler und sicherer. Passagen, die ich bis jetzt mit keinem meiner RÃ¤der gefahren bin, gehen jetzt. Der WohlfÃ¼hlfaktor hat erheblich zugenommen. Bis jetzt habe ich beim Einsatzzweck des Rades â Touren durch den PfÃ¤lzerwald kombiniert mit schÃ¶nen Abfahrten und knackigen Uphills â noch keine Passage gefunden, an der mich das Rad im Stich gelassen hÃ¤tte. Dann eher umgekehrt und der Fahrer zieht vorsichtshalber zurÃ¼ck. 
Vorteil bei dem Rad ist unbestritten die Versenkbarkeit der SattelstÃ¼tze und der kurze Radstand. Das sorgt fÃ¼r viel Bewegungsfreiheit auf dem GerÃ¤t und macht das Teil sehr wendig. 
Eine BewÃ¤hrungsprobe wird sicher der Alpencross ab Mitte Juli. Ich bin gespannt. Das Fully habe ich bis jetzt Ã¼berhaupt nicht vermisst. Im jetzt kompletten Trimm mÃ¼sste das Rad auch mal gewogen werden. Das Gewicht interessiert mich dabei nicht wirklich, aber eine GrÃ¶Ãenordnung mÃ¶chte man ja mal wissen.






Kelme


----------



## Ottrott (19. Juni 2007)

sehr durchdachtes rad, geehrter herr kelme...
hoffe doch sehr, der umbau war sein geld wert. jetzt brauchst nur noch ne gescheite bremse... 

muss mal meine räder einstellen... irgendwann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (19. Juni 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kurz darauf ging der SLR XP-Sattel auf Reise in den Norden und versieht bei Strandi seinen Dienst.



versah  leider ist mein zarter hintern wohl etwas zu viel gewesen für das ultraleichte titangestell... 
aber n schicken hobel haste da aufgebaut  vielleicht schaffen wir ja mal ne gemeinsame runde bei meinem pfalzurlaub!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (19. Juni 2007)

Back to the roots, yeah !!!!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. Juni 2007)

Meins: Bewertbar...


----------



## damonsta (19. Juni 2007)

Ich bin auch öfters in den Gebieten unterwegs, hier mein Wolf im schwarzen Schafspelz


----------



## Optimizer (19. Juni 2007)

Ich kann nur sagen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sehr gut gelungen... dann könnten wir ja mal ne Geheime-Hardtail-Gedächtnis-Tour in Angriff nehmen. 
Bin mit meinem Hardtail auch immer mehr zufrieden. Muss
ich auch, denn mein Fully wurde vom Optiweibchen in Beschlag
genommen.

Gruß
Der Countdownmizer - noch 10 Tage... *bibber*


----------



## Rocklandbiker (19. Juni 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Countdownmizer - noch 10 Tage... *bibber*




scheiss Dir nich auf`n trail...............


----------



## eL (19. Juni 2007)

ach du lieber harry

sieht nett aus dein bulldog..... nur bei den mavic rädern wird mir immer ein wenig unwohl. seit dem ich aber blutdrucksenkende mittelchen einnehm kommen auch keine personen mehr zu schaden.

nen satz hope proII mit ner xm819 wären ne alternative gewesen und zur abrundung ne luftpike.

aber so is auch schön


----------



## Bumble (20. Juni 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich bin auch öfters in den Gebieten unterwegs, hier mein Wolf im schwarzen Schafspelz



*Den Conti Speed King in 2.4 hab ich mir auch grad bestellt um meine Uphill-Performance zu pushen  

Taugt der wat ?  
*


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. Juni 2007)

Mein Specialized Hardrock Pro (alle parts da, aber keine zeit) mein Solid Liberator Rahmen und mein Specialized Demo 8...
Hardrock und Liberator stehen zum Verkauf!


----------



## Levty (20. Juni 2007)

Eindeutig zu viele Kissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (20. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Eindeutig zu viele Kissen...



Der mags halt kuschelig.
Wo sind die Gitarren?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. Juni 2007)

bett muss als sofa herhalten. is nämlich mein chill-musik-schraub-zimmer. gitarren sind zu des betrachters linken


----------



## damonsta (23. Juni 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Den Conti Speed King in 2.4 hab ich mir auch grad bestellt um meine Uphill-Performance zu pushen
> 
> Taugt der wat ?
> *



Ist ein SK SS 2,1". Hat Grip, aber für mich zu wenig Durchschlagsschutz, da er recht flach baut. Sauleicht ist er aber. Beide unter 400g.
Fahre im Moment Nobby Nics.


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2007)

Meine Möhre mit folgenden Updates:
Neuer VR-Reifen
HR-Bremse auf 160 abgerüstet
Neuer Vorbau (+1cm)
Klickpedale
Neues Öl in der Z1 
Neue Sattelstütze (430mm)



(Klick- und bewertbar)


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Meine Möhre mit folgenden Updates:
> Neuer VR-Reifen
> HR-Bremse auf 160 abgerüstet
> Neuer Vorbau (+1cm)
> ...



Welche Sattelstütze hast du verbaut? Gewicht?


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2007)

Race Face XY 430mm
Gewicht? Gute Frage! 
Laut HP 275g


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Eindeutig zu viele Kissen...



schnauze lev!!  (das wollt ich auch schon immer mal sagen  )


----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> schnauze lev!!  (das wollt ich auch schon immer mal sagen  )


Du Schwein


----------



## emeka (28. Juni 2007)

das ist mein baby ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (28. Juni 2007)

emeka schrieb:


> ...das ist mein baby ^^


FETT  

SSP ohne Freilauf? Oder einfach keine Bremse montiert?
24 Zoll?

Nur den RICHI Aufkleber wurde ich weg lassen.  
Assoziiere ich mit dem Idioten aus dem TV. :kotz:


----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2007)

Sehr porno.
Jetzt nur noch Halflink-Kette .
Und vielleicht doch eine Bremse?


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch Halflink-Kette


Wieso? Er hat doch horizontale Ausfaller und könnt auch die normale besser spannen.


----------



## Kelme (28. Juni 2007)

Ich glaub' da geht es eher um die Optik einer Halflink-Kette.
So eine BMX-Eastern Bondage Halflink (nur als Beispiel) sieht schon fett aus.


K.


----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wieso? Er hat doch horizontale Ausfaller und könnt auch die normale besser spannen.



Dann soll er gefälligst (wenn auch nur fürs Foto) das Hinterrad zurückziehen


----------



## emeka (28. Juni 2007)

okok ... tut mir leid ... werde die kette fürs nächte foto spannen und ne bremse kommt noch
nugget kann nur mit 24 gefahren werden
bremse wird aber mech. ( mech. scheibenb. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (28. Juni 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> SSP ohne Freilauf?
> 
> [/COLOR]



stell ich mir beim dirten ziemlich lustig vor...


----------



## LoamDiver (28. Juni 2007)

HUhu Halflink Kette is scho was nettes. Hab Zufällig au eine  .



+

mFg Mops


----------



## hans_bert (28. Juni 2007)

Hier mal meine:


----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2007)

Das grüne kenn ich schon 
Top Bikes!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Juni 2007)

Mein Demo, neuer sattel und reifen:
KLICKBAR 









Mein Specialized Hardrock Pro (steht zum verkauf): leider is schon bisschen dunkel geworden


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2007)

Sind das Doubletracks am Demo? Falls ja, dann: IIIHHHH!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. Juni 2007)

irgendwie muss ichs ja auch bezahlen...
kann mir nicht alle paar monate neue felgen kaufen. die dinger müssen was aushalten


----------



## strandi (29. Juni 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> irgendwie muss ichs ja auch bezahlen...
> kann mir nicht alle paar monate neue felgen kaufen. die dinger müssen was aushalten



ich mag die doubletrack...sehen wenigstens massiv aus...und sind´s auch  richtige panzerfelgen


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juni 2007)

Das wird auch meine nächste Hinterrad-Felge, wenn die aktuelle auch nicht standhalten sollte...


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2007)

Da bevorzuge ich die Mavic 721. Ist leichter und Durchschlagunanfälliger. Hält besser als meine damalige Doubletrack (Riss an der Stelle, wo diese gesteckt ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juni 2007)

...also gibt es KEINE Panzerfelge, die "Rimbo Starr" Felgen von Nope spielen zwar bisher noch mit,
gehen aber an der Nahtstelle auch minimalst auseinander...
Naja, drei Kilo hab ich schon abgenommen, vielleicht hilft das ja


----------



## THBiker (29. Juni 2007)

Doubletrack   die braucht echt kein Mensch! Zumindest nicht auf deutschen Trails und auf Touren!

721 finde ich ne gute Lösung! Hab selbst die 729 was jedoch auch überdimensioniert ist!

gesteckte Felgen taugen auch nicht viel


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Juni 2007)

SUN ist eh *******. Die UFOs halten auch nichts aus


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juni 2007)

Für mich ist keine Felge überdimensioniert, zumindest nicht am Hinterrad.
Bin ja auch der Materialtester...


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> SUN ist eh *******. Die UFOs halten auch nichts aus



Du Hobbyastronom.


----------



## strandi (29. Juni 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Für mich ist keine Felge überdimensioniert, zumindest nicht am Hinterrad.
> Bin ja auch der Materialtester...



sehe ich auch so...hinterrad am hardtail braucht so eine felge wenn man´s krachen lässt und mehr als 70kg wiegt...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. Juni 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Doubletrack   die braucht echt kein Mensch! Zumindest nicht auf deutschen Trails und auf Touren!
> 
> 721 finde ich ne gute Lösung! Hab selbst die 729 was jedoch auch überdimensioniert ist!
> 
> gesteckte Felgen taugen auch nicht viel



ich fahr keine touren... auf m DH in wildbad brauchst ne gescheite felge. und ne mavic 721 sieht danach ganz fies aus, die hinterradfelge sah noch viel schlimmer aus und war unfahrbar.
meine kumpels und ich fahren fast alle doubletrack und hatten noch nie probleme.


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ich fahr keine touren... auf m DH in wildbad brauchst ne gescheite felge. und ne mavic 721 sieht danach ganz fies aus, die hinterradfelge sah noch viel schlimmer aus und war unfahrbar.


Wieviel wiegst du und wieviel Bar fährst du denn bitte?


----------



## THBiker (29. Juni 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ich fahr keine touren... auf m DH in wildbad brauchst ne gescheite felge. und ne mavic 721 sieht danach ganz fies aus, die hinterradfelge sah noch viel schlimmer aus und war unfahrbar.
> meine kumpels und ich fahren fast alle doubletrack und hatten noch nie probleme.



es ging auch ums touren!

Wenn´n Laufrad gescheit eingespeicht ist, dann hält auch ne Singletrack (beim touren freeriden!!!)
Ich komm mit Gepäck auch auf 90 Kg (wenn nicht mehr )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (29. Juni 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> es ging auch ums touren!
> 
> Wenn´n Laufrad gescheit eingespeicht ist, dann hält auch ne Singletrack (beim touren freeriden!!!)
> Ich komm mit Gepäck auch auf 90 Kg (wenn nicht mehr )



fährst ja aber auch wie n mädchen   *duck & wech*


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Du Hobby*G*astronom.


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2007)

Helles Hefe, bitte!


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Juni 2007)




----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juni 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ich fahr keine touren... auf m DH in wildbad brauchst ne gescheite felge. und ne mavic 721 sieht danach ganz fies aus, die hinterradfelge sah noch viel schlimmer aus und war unfahrbar.
> meine kumpels und ich fahren fast alle doubletrack und hatten noch nie probleme.



meine 325 ist auch schon hinüber... und das nach 5 tagen Wildbad, nirgends anders ruiniere ich mir Felgen! 
Jetzt kommt wieder ne 823, dann ist ruhe!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (30. Juni 2007)

der DH in wildbad is halt n felgenkiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (30. Juni 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> fährst ja aber auch wie n mädchen   *duck & wech*



das magst du sogar recht haben! Gibt aber auch noch genügend andere Leute die mit den Felgen bestens zurecht kommen  
Wahrscheinlich hab ich den saubereren Fahrstil


----------



## Monsterfresser (30. Juni 2007)

Ab nächster Woche bin ich auf diesem Rad zu begutachten . Wenn ihr mich seht einfach mal runter treten und Hallo sagen ^^ .


----------



## paule_p2 (1. Juli 2007)

sattelposition is schon anders und demnächst kommt noch nen flatbar dran.



und das hier liegt noch in teilen im Keller rum





steht übrigens zum verkauf...


----------



## eL (1. Juli 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Für mich ist keine Felge überdimensioniert, zumindest nicht am Hinterrad.
> Bin ja auch der Materialtester...




lass dir wieder ne ex823 mit ner gescheiten nabe (hope vieleicht?) einspeichen damit endlich ruhe iss.


----------



## Bumble (1. Juli 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> es ging auch ums touren!
> 
> Wenn´n Laufrad gescheit eingespeicht ist, dann hält auch ne Singletrack (beim touren freeriden!!!)



*Da geb ich dir ausnahmesweise mal recht  

Außerdem gibts die SUN Felgen doch alle auch in ner verschweissten Version, kostet halt paar Euro mehr, die aber gut angelegt sind.
Ich komm mit ner superleichten SUN SOS in geschweisster Ausführung gut zurecht und wüsste nicht für was ich so Monsterfelgen bräuchte  *


----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Da geb ich dir ausnahmesweise mal recht
> 
> Außerdem gibts die SUN Felgen doch alle auch in ner verschweissten Version, kostet halt paar Euro mehr, die aber gut angelegt sind.
> Ich komm mit ner superleichten SUN SOS in geschweisster Ausführung gut zurecht und wüsste nicht für was ich so Monsterfelgen bräuchte  *



Wie leicht is die denn? Gips die auch in verchromt? (Spät wie es is, hapich kein Strom mehr für Suchmaschienchen übrig ...)


----------



## Levty (1. Juli 2007)

Singletrack gipts in Chrom. Hab ich dir schonmal gesagt


----------



## jatschek (1. Juli 2007)

Sun SOS soll 540g wiegen, die Singletrack 590g.

Momentan gibts wieder nen interessanten Laufradsatz bei Actionsports. Hope II Pro Naben in Verbindung mit Sun SOS Felgen. Um die 1,9kg. Klingt nicht schlecht.


----------



## der-tick.de (1. Juli 2007)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich heute ne SOS zerstört. Allerdings blieb Reifen und Schlauch heil. Der Felgenflansch ist ausgebrochen!!!  

Auf die EX823 stehe ich auch!  

Die Mavic 325 hält auch nicht lang durch... Heute wieder zwei Dellen mehr!  

Übrigens darf man unsere PW Touren nicht als normale Touren verstehen! Da geht's Bergab oft genug ähnlich hart zur Sache wie in Wildbad...


----------



## Flugrost (2. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Übrigens darf man unsere PW Touren nicht als normale Touren verstehen! Da geht's Bergab oft genug ähnlich hart zur Sache wie in Wildbad...



Klar, materialschonend fahren ist keine wirklich dumme Idee! Geld verschenken will niemand. 
@Lev, ich weiß, dir hapich stylefragetechnisch den Link geschickt, remember? Ne leichtere in Chrom wäre schon schwer interessant...
@jatschek, merci für die Info! Ich rolle momentan mit DT 340 durch die Gegend und wenn da was irreparables kaputtgehen sollte, dann wirds Hope. Baut Hope auch Felgen? Wär viell. mal was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (2. Juli 2007)

@der-tick.de: Na zum Glück blieben Reifen und Schlauch heil. :-D Scheiß auf die Felge.... ;-)

Ich bin mir bei der Felge etwas unschlüssig. Ich will was leichtes, aber auch was haltbares. Hab den SOS Laufradsatz bei Actionsports erst vorhin gesehen. Klingt vom Preis und Gewicht her echt geil. Aber ich hab kein Plan wie gut so ne SOS Felge hält. 
Aber wenn man ehrlich ist kann man mit ner ungenauen Landung oder falschem Luftdruck fast jede Felge demolieren.

@Flugrost: Also Hope baut echt vieles, nur keine Felgen. Leider! Aber es gibt nen Laufradsatz von Hope. Nennt sich Hopeless und besteht aus Hope II Pro Naben, DT Swiss Comp Speichen und Ex 5.1 Felgen. Das ganze für knapp 330-350,-eur. Auch ne geile Kombo. Aber das gibts leider nur in Schwarz. Die Naben müssen bei mir aber rot eloxiert sein. Gerade das macht die Hopenaben so geil.


----------



## eL (2. Juli 2007)

die hope naben gibts doch in allen farben(lieferzeiten) mit allen erdenklichen felgen bei Bike-box. Einfach sagen was du willst und schon wird dich geholfen. allerdings muss man da drannbleiben...... ordentlich druck machen sonst lässt sich der herr schon zeit mit dem einspeichen.


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Juli 2007)

Wenn ihr etwas stabiles und vom Gewicht moderates sucht dann kann ich nur den Mavic 729 Felgenring empfehlen. Der bekommt zwar auch Dellen (wie so ziemlich jede Felge), aber die Funktion leidet kein bisschen darunter.
Fazit: Wildbaderprobt...


----------



## DukeLC4 (2. Juli 2007)

Hab glaub ich meinen Schrubber hier noch gar nicht gezeigt:





Seit gestern aber mit Formula Oro statt den Louise FR dran.

Und ein paar Schrammen mehr...Wildbad...egal wo man hinfällt, man landet auf einem Sandstein.


----------



## jatschek (2. Juli 2007)

@eL: Logo gibts die Hopenaben in vielen Farben. Ich habe das aber auf den Preis für den Hope Laufradsatz bezogen. Für den Preis bekommt man die Naben nur in Schwarz. Als Customlaufradsatz kostet der Spaß dann meistens 50-100,-eur mehr. :-( Aber ich hab dennoch mal zum Spaß bei Bike Box angefragt.


----------



## eL (2. Juli 2007)

von aufpreisen für in BUNT weis ich aber nix.

ansonsten kalkuliert der recht sauber und soweit ich das überblicken kann bekommst da auch fast jede felge die du willst.

bei standartlaufradsätzen schauderts mich immer .... wo bleibt denn da die individualität.


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> wo bleibt denn da die individualität?


! Dito!


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Juli 2007)

Wer braucht denn sowas?  Ist doch nur für Poser. Hauptsache es funktioniert. Standardlaufradsätze sind Top  Individualität wird überbewertert.


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Juli 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hauptsache es funktioniert.


Stimmt,... Und Form folgt bekanntlicherweise der Funktion... Zum Funktionieren zähle ich aber auch die Haltbarkeit hinzu. Quasi wie lange es funktioniert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2007)

DukeLC4 schrieb:


> Hab glaub ich meinen Schrubber hier noch gar nicht gezeigt:



*Berichte doch mal bissl von der Travis.
Ist das die Version mit 203mm Federweg ?*


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Juli 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Berichte doch mal bissl von der Travis.
> Ist das die Version mit 203mm Federweg ?*


Nein, Duke hat die 2006er 180mm TPC+ Version, die jetzt von Akira getuned ist.  
Ich hab die 2007er 203mm Instrinsic Version.


----------



## eL (2. Juli 2007)

watt issn los don?
die räder wohl jetz noch det einzigste was nicht individuell deines erhobenen standes entspricht???? 
watt geht?
ausgegliedert worden bei weniger verdienst und 38 statt 34 h wochenarbeitszeit?
man da wird sich doch noch ne wohltätigkeitsveranstaltung für dich und gegen deine standarDlaufräder organisieren lassen.
ick bin voller hoffnung


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> einzigste


DÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT!
Einzige!


----------



## eL (2. Juli 2007)

jaa meinetwegen auch das


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Juli 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Stimmt,... Und Form folgt bekanntlicherweise der Funktion... Zum Funktionieren zähle ich aber auch die Haltbarkeit hinzu. Quasi wie lange es funktioniert...



oder auch die standzeit, wie ihr schlosser doch zu sagen pflegt (wer sowas studiert, ist auch schlosser - keine diskussion)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (2. Juli 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> oder auch die standzeit, wie ihr schlosser doch zu sagen pflegt (wer sowas studiert, ist auch schlosser - keine diskussion)


Schön wäre es... nur viele der Ingenieure wissen nicht wo bei ner Feile vorne und hinten ist. Kommt daher, weil sie noch nie eine gesehen haben...


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> watt issn los don?


Ich bin ja schon oft auf den wenig "konsequenten" Aufbau meines Rades angesprochen worden. Dem einen passt der Steuersatz nicht, der nächste findet die Bremse Overkill. Die Laufräder halten bei meinem mädchenhaften Fahrstil wunderbar. Demnach gibt es keinen Grund für mich, von meiner Präferenz der Hausmannskost abzuweichen. Außerdem spare ich gerade auf ein Hardteil.



face-to-ground schrieb:


> oder auch die standzeit


Keep the wheels turning!


----------



## obi-et-orbit (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo
Das ist mein Hobel fürs Grobe.
Bin leider geistig so minderbemittelt  das ich die Bilder nicht anders anhängen kann. 
Vieleicht interessierts ja trotzdem jemanden.
Leider hab ich den Weg in den Pfälzer Wald noch nicht gefunden, bin wohl zu feige.


----------



## eL (2. Juli 2007)

gebe günstich nen santa cruz ab 18 zoll


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> gebe günstich nen santa cruz ab 18 zoll


Wieso?


----------



## jatschek (2. Juli 2007)

@eL: Hab eben Antwort von Bike Box bekommen. Den Hope Hoops Laufradsatz gibt es nur in Schwarz für die 330,-eur. Will man anders farbige Naben fällt das dann wieder unter Customlaufradsatz und kostet 370,-eur.

Aber wenn du zu günstigeren Konditionen dort einkaufst, lass es mich wissen. ;-) 


Und farbige Naben oder sonstige Späße hat meiner Meinung nach nichs mit Posen zu tun. Ich finds optisch nunmal echt schick. Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Flugrost (2. Juli 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Stimmt,... Und Form folgt bekanntlicherweise der Funktion...



Klar, rund sollten sie schon sein ...


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2007)

jatschek schrieb:


> Und farbige Naben oder sonstige Späße hat meiner Meinung nach nichs mit Posen zu tun. Ich finds optisch nunmal echt schick. Aber jedem das Seine.



Eben, das Auge fährt mit


----------



## eL (3. Juli 2007)

also das hinterrad sollt 230â¬ kosten mit xm819 felge
der hoops satz is maschinell gefertigt und somit billiger.
der preis passt also da er alles andere selbst einspeichen muss.... in rund versteht sich.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juli 2007)

obi-et-orbit schrieb:


> Leider hab ich den Weg in den Pfälzer Wald noch nicht gefunden, bin wohl zu feige.


Hmm, wo fährst du dann sonst mit dem Teil? Um Speyer rum ists ja doch eher ziemlich flach...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DukeLC4 (3. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nein, Duke hat die 2006er 180mm TPC+ Version, die jetzt von Akira getuned ist.
> Ich hab die 2007er 203mm Instrinsic Version.


Intrinsic heißt das.  

Ansonsten habe ich nichts auszusetzen.
Ich fahr die Travis jetzt seit April 06 und hatte bisher noch
keine Probleme damit.
Gut, die erste Travis hatte ich nur 2 Monate dann habe ich
ein Standrohr komplett zerkratzt und sie ausgetauscht.
Aber da kann ja die Gabel nichts zu.  

Vom Fahrverhalten her ist sie nicht mit einer Zocchi 66 oder 888
vergleichbar. Sie nutzt bei mittleren/großen Brocken eigentlich immer
den kompletten Federweg, das aber ohne Durchzuschlagen oder
allzuviel Progression einzusetzen. Dabei sackt sie dennoch bei Stufen 
nicht durch den Federweg sondern fängt dich schön auf.
Der Einstellbereich der (geschwindigkeitsabhängigen) Druckstufe
geht von gar nicht bis viel zu progressiv, die Zugstufe ist superfein
einstellbar, jedoch vermisse ich da eine Rasterung. 

Dadurch das in der Gabel Schmier- und Dämpfungsöl getrennt ist 
(wie bei der Sherman) ist sie recht wartungsintensiv, das Schmieröl
sollte man spätestens alle 6 Monate wechseln sonst verschlechtert
sich das Ansprechverhalten spürbar. Das ist aber in 15 Minuten erledigt
und es kann normales Motoröl dazu verwendet werden.

Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden. Allein die angewiederten "ihh, ne Manitou"
Blicke im Bikepark sind es schon wert.


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> der hoops satz is maschinell gefertigt und somit billiger.


Ich glaube aber trotzdem nicht, dass Hope da Pfuschwerk ausliefert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Der Preis ist aber ziemlich heiß. Bei Chainreactioncycles wollen sie immerhin 364,30 dafür und bei bike-components sogar 369.

@eL: Hast du schon mal von dort eingespeichte Laufräder gesehen - Taugen die was?


----------



## eL (3. Juli 2007)

von bike-box?
die taugen absolut.... jedenfalls hat der route66 sich noch nich beklagt..... und die schrubben ordentlich kilometer


----------



## Bumble (3. Juli 2007)

DukeLC4 schrieb:


> Intrinsic heißt das.
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich nichts auszusetzen.
> Ich fahr die Travis jetzt seit April 06 und hatte bisher noch
> ...



*Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht  
Ich fahr ja selbst ne umgebaute Sherman Breakout Plus und deine Beschreibung erinnert mich sehr an das was auch bei meiner Gabel zu beachten ist bezüglich Service.
Auch das Phänomen mit dem Federweg, der meist komplett genutzt wird und wo trotzdem nix durchschlägt tritt bei mir auf  

Dann scheint die Travis ja doch ne weiterentwickelte Breakout zu sein  

Wie schauts denn mit dem Gewicht aus ? Denk mal dass da die Travis nicht mithalten kann, immerhin wiegt meinen Breakout Plus grade mal 2620 Gramm  

Bremsscheibenaufnahme ist ja auch Postmount schätze ich mal, oder ?

Bin echt am überlegen irgendwann demnächst mal auf die 180mm Travis umzusteigen, vor allem weil man die ja grade nachgeschmissen bekommt (wahrscheinlich auch wegen der vielen dummen Sprüche bezüglich Manitou von Leuten die nicht wissen von was sie reden) und ich mit den Italienerinnen net so klar komm  

Grüßchen
Bumble

*


----------



## one track mind (3. Juli 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> * ...und ich mit den Italienerinnen net so klar komm
> 
> Grüßchen
> Bumble
> ...




wieso das? haste dich am lago wieder mal daneben benommen? 

@duke: mich würd auch mal was bezüglich deines bikes interessieren, nämlich was das für ne kettenführung ist.


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2007)

Hab noch ein altes Bild meiner SOS gefunden:




Deshalb lege ich jetzt großen Wert auf gute bzw gut zentrierte Laufradsätze


----------



## jatschek (3. Juli 2007)

Mh, schaut doch fast normal aus. Wo ist da jetzt der Fehler? :-D

Wie hast das denn geschafft und wo hast das Laufrad her?

Will mir im nächsten Monat den Actionsportslaufradsatz mit Hopenaben und ebenfalls SOS Felgen holen.


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2007)

War beim Kauf vom Kona dabei.
Habe noch Tag davor die Laufräder nachzentrieren lassen... Naja, ein angerissenes Band in der Schulter und gescheite Laufräder folgten sofort!
Und die Einstellung, nie wieder SOS Felgen zu fahren...allein der Name macht mich skeptisch, genau wie "Hope"


----------



## jatschek (3. Juli 2007)

Also gegen Sun Ringle kann man evtl. was sagen. Wobei man da immer solche und solche Meinungen hört. Klar kann man mit der SOS Felge keine schweren Downhills alá Wildbad fahren oder Metertiefer Drops springen. Dafür ist die Felge einfach nicht konzipiert. Es gibt aber auch genügend Leutz die gut abgehen und dennoch ne SOS oder Single Track fahren und es hält.

Was du gegen Hope hast, kann ich garnicht verstehen. Die Naben sind einfach nur geil. 

Hast aber immer noch nicht gesagt, wie du die Felge so hinbekommen hast. Ich mein nen normalen Trail wirst du damit ja wohl nicht gefahren sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2007)

Ich FAHRE Hope hinten  Finde die auch GEIL.
Und Singletrack hält bei mir metertiefe Drops uns Downhills a la Wildbad auch aus.
Allerdings nur vorne


----------



## jatschek (3. Juli 2007)

Mh *******, nach nochmaligen durchlesens hab ich dein Wortspiel kapiert.


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2007)

Jaja, ich bin kompliziert


----------



## pfalz (3. Juli 2007)

> Und farbige Naben oder sonstige Späße hat meiner Meinung nach nichs mit Posen zu tun. Ich finds optisch nunmal echt schick. Aber jedem das Seine.



Dat denk isch mir auch..was kümmert mich die Schönheit, wenn die Ästhetik leidet..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Deswegen gibts bei mir auch bald rote Hopes..mit allen Konsequenzen..


----------



## Flugrost (3. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Jaja, ich bin kompliziert



Oh Gott wie platt - aber es drängt: Puuuußy  
Steilvorlage - wartet noch auf ...? 100 Marathonpunkte für den, ders errät.


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Oh Gott wie platt - aber es drängt: Puuuußy
> Steilvorlage - wartet noch auf ...? 100 Marathonpunkte für den, ders errät.


Wie? Ich habe keine rasierten Beine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (3. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wie? Ich habe keine rasierten Beine.



Ich kenne genug mit ohne rasiert.


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2007)

Wieso hast du es geändert?
Nicht rasiert incl. mir!?


----------



## Flugrost (3. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wieso hast du es geändert?


Hätte mal wieder missverstanden werden können.


Levty schrieb:


> Nicht rasiert incl. mir!?


Klar, Dein Bart ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...macht mich einstweilen skeptisch.


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2007)

Grad fresh den Rasen gemäht!


----------



## Flugrost (3. Juli 2007)

Altes Chamäleon, 
grad fresh mentalibant?


----------



## Bumble (4. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> War beim Kauf vom Kona dabei.
> Habe noch Tag davor die Laufräder nachzentrieren lassen... Naja, ein angerissenes Band in der Schulter und gescheite Laufräder folgten sofort!
> Und die Einstellung, nie wieder SOS Felgen zu fahren...allein der Name macht mich skeptisch, genau wie "Hope"



*Selten soviel Mist auf so wenig Text verteilt gelesen, sorry, der Kommentar musste jetzt sein  

Was hältst du davon deine Einträge mal qualitativ ein wenig zu filtern   ???*


----------



## Bumble (4. Juli 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> wieso das? haste dich am lago wieder mal daneben benommen?
> 
> .



*Frag den Strandi, ich weiss net mehr so genau  *


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juli 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Selten soviel Mist auf so wenig Text verteilt gelesen, sorry, der Kommentar musste jetzt sein
> 
> Was hältst du davon deine Einträge mal qualitativ ein wenig zu filtern   ???*


Genauso wie die Kommentare das DTSwiss Naben grundsätzlich Schrott sind...  Sorry das musste jetzt auch sein... weiß zwar nicht ob das von dir kam, aber irgendeiner hat mal so was hier im Lokalforum abgelassen...


----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Genauso wie die Kommentare das DTSwiss Naben grundsätzlich Schrott sind...  Sorry das musste jetzt auch sein... weiß zwar nicht ob das von dir kam, aber irgendeiner hat mal so was hier im Lokalforum abgelassen...



hehe Leutz gibts

als meine DT Hügi FR rotieren jetzt schon 5 Jahre, ein Nabenflansch war mal gerissen und wurde kostenlos getauscht und sogar die Nabe auf 10mm Achse umgebaut 
und die Hope Pro 2 begeistern mich auch....sollte ich wieder mal´n Laufradsatz brauchen, wird´s bestimmt wieder Hope, im Preisleistungsverhältnis einfach klasse


----------



## Bumble (4. Juli 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Genauso wie die Kommentare das DTSwiss Naben grundsätzlich Schrott sind...  Sorry das musste jetzt auch sein... weiß zwar nicht ob das von dir kam, aber irgendeiner hat mal so was hier im Lokalforum abgelassen...



*Ich glaub das bezog sich eher auf mehrere zerbröselte Naben innerhalb kürzester Zeit ( Strandi,Zimbo usw.)  ,ich selbst hatte mit den Teilen nie Probleme   und weiss auch nicht ob ich sowas mal geschrieben hab  

Wenn bei ner Hardcore-Nabe ständig das Gehäuse reisst, muss aber bei der Entwicklung was schief gelaufen sein, oder ???

Das wäre dann aber auch eine berechtigte Produktkritik, weil ne so teure Nabe nicht einfach massenweise putt gehn sollte.

Bei ner Felge, die vielleicht nicht mal vernünftig eingespeicht war ( serienmäßige Kona Felge ??? ) und die Beschädigung ganz klar von nem Unfall , Sturz oder sonstwas kommt , würd ich mich hüten so großkotzige, bekloppte Kommentare abzulassen. Das ist für mich nicht besser als der Rotz der jeden morgen in der Bildzeitung steht.

Der musste jetzt wiederum auch wieder sein und jetzt ist schluss  

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (4. Juli 2007)

stimmt wohl

allerdings kannst du auf ner ex823 platt nach hause fahren ohne das die felge dir das übel nimmt

und DA ist dann der unterschied


----------



## DukeLC4 (4. Juli 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> wieso das? haste dich am lago wieder mal daneben benommen?
> 
> @duke: mich würd auch mal was bezüglich deines bikes interessieren, nämlich was das für ne kettenführung ist.


Die KeFü ist von www.ngsports.de und kostet 20 Euro.
Wirklich genial das Teil, die Halterung ist aus Alu (schön leicht), 
die Rolle ist 2 fach kugelgelagert und sie kann entweder
mit dem Innenlager geklemmt oder per ICSG verschraubt werden.
Für den Preis ein geniales Teil.
Ich fahr damit 2 Kettenblätter schaltbar, funzt auch prima.

Patrick


----------



## DukeLC4 (4. Juli 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht
> Ich fahr ja selbst ne umgebaute Sherman Breakout Plus und deine Beschreibung erinnert mich sehr an das was auch bei meiner Gabel zu beachten ist bezüglich Service.
> Auch das Phänomen mit dem Federweg, der meist komplett genutzt wird und wo trotzdem nix durchschlägt tritt bei mir auf
> 
> ...


Ja die Travis ist eigentlich eine Weiterentwicklung der Sherman mit mehr Federweg.
Ich hatte vorher auch eine Sherman Breakout, allerdings die SPV.
Wartung und Aufbau sind gleich wie bei der Sherman.

Die 180er Travis ist bei Manitou mit irgendwas um die 3 Kilo angegeben.
Meine wiegt 2920Gramm mit gekürztem Schaft, Aheadkralle und Konusring drauf.

Die Bremsaufnahme ist wieder PM. Allerdings nicht 6", sondern 8".
Das bedeutet du musst vorne mindestens eine 203er Scheibe fahren.
Dafür kannst du den PM-Bremssattel aber ohne Adapter direkt verschrauben.
Das PM 8" musste verwendet werden weil der Durchmesser der Standrohre
auf 36mm erhöht wurde. Da ist die PM 6" Aufnahme zu klein für.


----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Ich glaub das bezog sich eher auf mehrere zerbröselte Naben innerhalb kürzester Zeit ( Strandi,Zimbo usw.)  ,ich selbst hatte mit den Teilen nie Probleme   und weiss auch nicht ob ich sowas mal geschrieben hab
> 
> Wenn bei ner Hardcore-Nabe ständig das Gehäuse reisst, muss aber bei der Entwicklung was schief gelaufen sein, oder ???
> 
> ...



Es ist nicht schön dass so eine teure Nabe kaputt geht, aber viel wichtiger ist es, wie der Hersteller mit Reklamationen umgeht!
Wenn Du selbst mal Fertigungsprozesse betreut hast, dann weißt du wie so´n Produktentwicklungsprozess ausschaut und wann ein Produkt "in Serie" geht. Da sind sicherlich noch Schwachstellen drin und genügend Optimierungspotential vorhanden. nachlässig finde ich es, wenn der Hersteller im Nachhinein nicht auf diese Mängel reagiert, was aber bei DT wohl geschehen ist (korrigiert mich, wenn das falsch ist).

naja ich find die naben immer noch sehr gut


----------



## one track mind (4. Juli 2007)

DukeLC4 schrieb:


> Die KeFü ist von www.ngsports.de und kostet 20 Euro.
> Wirklich genial das Teil, die Halterung ist aus Alu (schön leicht),
> die Rolle ist 2 fach kugelgelagert und sie kann entweder
> mit dem Innenlager geklemmt oder per ICSG verschraubt werden.
> ...



was für kettenblattkombis kann man denn damit fahren? ich selbst hab 22/38.


----------



## DukeLC4 (4. Juli 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> was für kettenblattkombis kann man denn damit fahren? ich selbst hab 22/38.


Ich fahr damit 22/36.
Kannst du 22/38 noch mit einem normalen Shimano Umwerfer schalten?  
Bei mir war 22/36 das maximum. Selbst da muss man den Umwerfer schon 
penibel einstellen.


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

DukeLC4 schrieb:


> Bei mir war 22/36 das maximum. Selbst da muss man den Umwerfer schon
> penibel einstellen.


Uff, nö... würde ich nicht sagen. Ich finde der schaltet auch sehr schnell und sensibel hoch von 22 auf 36. 
Was für einen Umwerfer hast du?
Ich fahre X-Gen von Sram.

Cheers.


----------



## DukeLC4 (4. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Uff, nö... würde ich nicht sagen. Ich finde der schaltet auch sehr schnell und sensibel hoch von 22 auf 36.
> Was für einen Umwerfer hast du?
> Ich fahre X-Gen von Sram.
> 
> Cheers.


Beim mir werkelt ein Shimano LX.

Shimano gibt 12 Zähne Schaltspanne an.
Hochschalten geht auch ordentlich und selbst unter Last.
Nur beim runterschalten springt die Kette manchmal über
das 22er drüber da ich den Umwerfer wegen dem 36er Blatt
ja recht hoch anbringen muss.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2007)

Also ich hab das Problem am HT mit ner Kettenführung gelöst, da kann die Kette einfach nicht tiefer fallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (4. Juli 2007)

mit nem LX-umwerfer gehts echt schlecht. ich hab mittlerweile einen XT. der hat einen viel steiferen käfig und damit gehts problemlos. nur unter last schaltet es sich fast garnet. aber, da ich mit dem banshee kein CC fahre, sondern lange hoch und schnell wieder runter (oder per lift hoch und schnell runter), stört das nicht. bei meinem alten rahmen hatte ich manchmal chainsucks, aber bei dem banshee jetzt ist dank asymmetrischer kettenstrebe genug platz.
jetzt nochmal zu meiner frage: geht die NG-kefü mit 38er blatt?


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2007)

Gerade bei mir eingetroffen:
FSA Platinum DH Innenlager
Middleburn RC7 Kurbeln
Hope Pro V2 150x12 Nabe


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass mit dem FSA Innenlager


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Juli 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Keep the wheels turning!




da siehste, wie dabbisch die schlosser sinn´ : wenns sich bewegt, is des für die die "standzeit"  

@ lev: im mtb-bereich hab ich kein plan, aber am rr is ein lager und ne garnitur von fsa immer was feines


----------



## fitze (4. Juli 2007)

DukeLC4 schrieb:


> ...da ich den Umwerfer wegen dem 36er Blatt
> ja recht hoch anbringen muss.



???
Wieso denn? Ich hab meinen Umwerfer genau an der selben Position wie bei 22/32/44. Geht problemlos. Davon abgesehen könnte ich die Position eh nicht ändern, da Tretlagermontage.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juli 2007)

@Bumble: Ich glaub das war der Strandi. Deswegen habe ich ja auch dazu geschrieben das ich mir nicht sicher bin von wem das nun kam.
Und ne Hardcorenabe ist die Onyx halt nun mal nicht.  Die hat auch eine andere Art Freilauf wie die FR.



THBiker schrieb:


> Es ist nicht schön dass so eine teure Nabe kaputt geht, aber viel wichtiger ist es, wie der Hersteller mit Reklamationen umgeht!
> Wenn Du selbst mal Fertigungsprozesse betreut hast, dann weißt du wie so´n Produktentwicklungsprozess ausschaut und wann ein Produkt "in Serie" geht. Da sind sicherlich noch Schwachstellen drin und genügend Optimierungspotential vorhanden. nachlässig finde ich es, wenn der Hersteller im Nachhinein nicht auf diese Mängel reagiert, was aber bei DT wohl geschehen ist (korrigiert mich, wenn das falsch ist).
> 
> naja ich find die naben immer noch sehr gut


Das sehe ich genauso. Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit der Nabe und in Sachen Nabenflansch kann ich mir gut vorstellen das das am Nachzentrieren von Laufrädern liegt. Da werden jedes mal Speichen nachgezogen um Dellen auszugleichen und irgendwann ist die Speichenspannung total unsymetrisch. Kann man leider nicht anderes machen, das passiert eben. Wenn dann eine Landung genau auf so ne "überzogene" Speiche knallt kann es durchaus mal sein das die Nabe nachgibt. Von daher sollte man froh und dankbar sein das DTSwiss so kulant sind.
Zum Thema Speichenqualität bei DTSwiss braucht man ja eigentlich nix sagen. Die sind einfach top! 

Allgemein muss ich noch mal was loswerden zu Teilen und deren Ableben:
Viele (hier spreche ich keine Personen direkt an) sparen bei funktionskritischen Teilen wie Naben, Gabeln oder Bremsen und wundern sich dann wenn sie den Geist aufgeben. Dabei sollte man froh sein wenn man sich nicht übelst aufstellt.
Man sollte immer beachten das an dem "Apperat" Fahrrad auch seine eigene Gesundheit hängt und das bringt mich zum letzten Punkt dieses Posts, die Wartung. Jedes Radel muss nunmal gewartet werden und da stellt sich auch immer die Frage wie. Putzen != Warten.
Alle die Teile kleingerissen haben sollten sich erstmal diese Fragen stellen bevor sie es auf die Ingenieure des Herstellers schieben:
- Lag es an meiner Fahrweise (auch im Pfälzer Wald kann man ins Flat springen, dass das Rad klingelt)
- Waren die Teile unsauber montiert (Speichenspannung, Anzugsmomente, Fett an den Schrauben !!!Schraubenvorspannung!!! usw.)
- War das Fahrrad regelmäßig gewartet (Spiel im Hinterbau, Spiel in der Nabe, Rad geputzt, Tropfen Öl an bewegliche Teile)

Auch wenn nen 18kg Freerider nicht danach aussieht, auch bei einem solchen Bike handelt es sich bereits um Leichtbau.
So... mein Wort zum Mittwoch Abend! 

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

Ha, grad mein Album durchforstet:
Die DoubleTrack hat gehalten:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/230335/cat/10020
 

@ face2ground:
Joa, nur nicht wenn ich schon 3 FSA Lager zweigeteilt habe 
Beim RR kenne ich mich wiederrum nicht aus


----------



## one track mind (4. Juli 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ... mein Wort zum Mittwoch Abend!
> 
> nico



words of wisdom dude. wenn du jetzt noch so gut aussehen würdest wie ich, dann müssten wir dich "gott" nennen.


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juli 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> words of wisdom dude. wenn du jetzt noch so gut aussehen würdest wie ich, dann müssten wir dich "gott" nennen.


Man kann halt nicht alles haben...


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ha, grad mein Album durchforstet:


Schicker Bettüberwurf.


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Schicker Bettüberwurf.


Haja! Bin jetzt aber auf Leopardenleder umgestiegen


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Haja! Bin jetzt aber auf Leopardenleder umgestiegen


Mein Bett wird nie überzogen. Dann muss ich abends nicht erst den Überwurf zurückschlagen.


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juli 2007)

Würde euch auch gerne nen Bild von meiner Bude schicken... geht euch aber nix an...


----------



## rohstrugel (4. Juli 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Mein Bett wird nie überzogen. Dann muss ich abends nicht erst den Überwurf zurückschlagen.


Don, lass das Bild blos nicht deine bessere Hälfte sehen ... sonst gibts mecker 

Und Lev, dein Bettüberzug ist porno ...


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Mein Bett wird nie überzogen. Dann muss ich abends nicht erst den Überwurf zurückschlagen.


...du fährst Shimano :kotz: 
...und dann noch DualControl :kotz: :kotz:

Aber wie schläfts sich auf dem Boden?! 

@Don:
Danke


----------



## strandi (4. Juli 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Bumble: Ich glaub das war der Strandi. Deswegen habe ich ja auch dazu geschrieben das ich mir nicht sicher bin von wem das nun kam.
> Und ne Hardcorenabe ist die Onyx halt nun mal nicht.  Die hat auch eine andere Art Freilauf wie die FR.


wat wat wat....das kann ich mir net vorstellen  zumindest bin ich mich den 440 an der katze zufrieden 



mtb_nico schrieb:


> - Lag es an meiner Fahrweise (auch im Pfälzer Wald kann man ins Flat springen, dass das Rad klingelt)



schon wieder ne anspielung auf mich  
aber meine onyx damals is kurz nach dem kauf beim uphill gerissen...da waren bestimmt keine flatdrops dran schuld...und das ich ständig sperrklinken zerbröselt hab lag vielleicht daran das es keine hardcore nabe is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> aber meine onyx damals is kurz nach dem kauf beim uphill gerissen...da waren bestimmt keine flatdrops dran schuld...und das ich ständig sperrklinken zerbröselt hab lag vielleicht daran das es keine hardcore nabe is


Hab ich auch geschafft. Zwei mal bei einer Atomlab Aircorp (Tough as Hell  )


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juli 2007)

Mensch Strandi... Les doch mal. Das hat sich auf keine Person bezogen und es handelt sich lediglich um ein paar beispielhafte Fragen die man sich stellen sollte...


----------



## strandi (4. Juli 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Mensch Strandi... Les doch mal. Das hat sich auf keine Person bezogen und es handelt sich lediglich um ein paar beispielhafte Fragen die man sich stellen sollte...



ja, aber ich kenn dich und du hast mich damals schon wegen meiner flatdrops ständig kritisiert


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juli 2007)

Ich mein wenn du sowas unbedingt machen musst... dann machs halt!


----------



## eL (4. Juli 2007)

sag ma lev du wolltest das hinterrad doch sowieso grad umspeichen und da hast du dir gedacht zwickst die stahlstäbchen grad mit dem seitenschneider raus oder?
sag bitte das es so war!!! bitte

am rand ein kleiner tipp zu den echten hügis.
wenn der freilauf laut wird.....dann hat er zuwenig fett.
wenn er zuwenig fett hat dann könnt ihr gleich schon mal paar neue zahnscheiben ordern weil dann dauerts nicht mehr lang und er rutscht durch. Ich hab dafür keine 2 jahre gebraucht um zu der erkenntnis zu gelangen.

Und eins iss Fakt!
speichenflansche dürfen NICHT ausreißen.
nabenkörper dürfen NICHT aufplatzen.

Sie taten es bei den ersten Hügis nicht
Und sie tun es bei den jetzigen hügis nicht

Zwischendrinn hat DT mächtig gepfuscht oder pfuschen lassen.

Sich die sache schönzureden mit dem argument das Dt ja alles auf garantie abgewickelt hat ist irgendwie schizophren.

guten abend


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Juli 2007)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Don, lass das Bild blos nicht deine bessere Hälfte sehen ... sonst gibts mecker


Nö, die Bilder aus meinem Appartement in Ulm hab ich doch letztes Jahr extra für sie gemacht. Hier noch ein Bild, auf dem man das tolle Muster des Schlafsofas besser sieht:




Da sieht man auch, dass es sich sehr gut darauf schläft.

Und um nicht völlig ins Offtopic abzugleiten zeige ich mal das Bike komplett mit den praktischen Dualcontrol Hebeln und sonstigem Shimano Krempel:





Ob mir gerade langweilig ist?


----------



## han (5. Juli 2007)

arg viel kannst du die aber Sattelstütze nicht versenken..oder täuscht ich mich?!?!  
nein, mir ist nicht langweilig


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Juli 2007)

Nö, is ja auch die CC-Schüssel. Sind so 7-8 cm. ich hab auch schon ein paar nette Nosewheelies damit gemacht.


----------



## Bumble (5. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Und eins iss Fakt!
> speichenflansche dürfen NICHT ausreißen.
> nabenkörper dürfen NICHT aufplatzen.
> 
> ...



*Würd ich aber auch mal behaupten, ich will ja fahren und nicht ständig den Krempels zur Garantieabwicklung schicken   und auch nicht dauernd an ner doofen Shimano Nabe rumbasteln  weil die immer wieder Spiel hat.

Es soll ja auch Hersteller geben, die problemlosere Produkte fertigen, die auch ganz nebenbei noch bezahlbar sind und die bekommen dann die Kohle von mir.

Außerdem kenn ich da auch einige nicht so tolle Garantiestories von DT, gelle Strandi  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (5. Juli 2007)

jo bumble mach du ma großen bogen um shimanonaben.
Das drama welches ich in innsbruck miterleben durfte wünsch ich keinem.


----------



## Bumble (5. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> jo bumble mach du ma großen bogen um shimanonaben.
> Das drama welches ich in innsbruck miterleben durfte wünsch ich keinem.



*Ich bin nicht der Einzige der mit dem Dreckszeug Probleme hat  

Dafür platzen wenigstens bei Shimano keine Gehäuse auf  *


----------



## Levty (5. Juli 2007)

Habe 2 XT und 3 Deore auf dem Gewissen... und das ist gut so. Deshalb fahre ich auch kein Shimano mehr!


----------



## Flugrost (5. Juli 2007)

Shimanobashing? Find ich nicht wirklich angebracht alldieweil sie seit über 20 Jahren Trends "gesettet" haben und eine der ersten Firmen waren, die Kartonverpackungen ohne Plaste vertrieben haben.


----------



## Levty (6. Juli 2007)

...und trotzdem halten ihre Produkte nicht. 
Soll ich die Trendsetter-Firma dennoch anbeten?
Wenn die Komkurenz den Trend aufgreift, ausreifen lässt und gescheites Zeug herstellt, wieso dann noch zu dem Trendsetter stehen!?


----------



## eL (6. Juli 2007)

überleg dir gut ob du watt gegen plaste sachst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (6. Juli 2007)

Öhm... also ehrlich gesagt habe ich XT, geschweige denn Deore Naben nie für Hardcorezeug gehalten?! Oder verstehe ich da jetzt etwas falsch? Man kann doch keine XT Nabe mit ner Hügi FR vergleichen in Sachen Haltbarkeit geschweige denn dem Preis.


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2007)

Ich schrieb nur vom "Sbashing". Keinerlei Vorschrift, vor was wer niederknieen soll.
Was man wo einsetzt muss man natürlich abwägen. Ein Deore SWerk macht auch Sinn, da es billig ist und als Verschleißteil öfter mal getauscht werden muss.


----------



## Bumble (6. Juli 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Öhm... also ehrlich gesagt habe ich XT, geschweige denn Deore Naben nie für Hardcorezeug gehalten?! Oder verstehe ich da jetzt etwas falsch? .



*Wenn die Lager nicht ständig nachgestellt werden müssten, wäre ne Deore Nabe vollkommen okay  

Bleischwer, dementsprechend massiv und spottbillig 
Sozusagen ein LowBudget Hardcore Teil  *


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Juli 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Wenn die Lager nicht ständig nachgestellt werden müssten, wäre ne Deore Nabe vollkommen okay *


Ne Deore Nabe ist bis jetzt auch die einize Nabe die ich klein bekommen habe. Damals aber an meinem Straßenradel und nur aufgrund hoher Laufleistung. Gegen Ende der Lebenszeit hatte ich auch das Problem mit dem Lagerspiel. Wenn die Nabe wirklich so oft Spiel bekommt ist sie eigentlich bereits kaputt. Das Spiel kann ja nur aus den Lagerflächen kommen, weil die weicher als die eingesetzten Wälzkörper sind. Von daher sollte man zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Nabe schon tauschen (meine Meinung). Das ständige Spiel macht sich auch durch deutliches Rauschen bemerkbar.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## guru39 (6. Juli 2007)

Ich glaub da muß ich jetzt auch mal was zu Thema absenfteln! 
Also,vor zirka 1 1/2 Jahren hab ich mir nen Dee Traxx Laufradsatz gekauft
weil Nabe = Dee Maxx(1000fach im DH bewährt),nur der Felgenring ist halt billiger. Naja,bei der hinteren Nabe ist mir vor 2 Monaten der Freilauf put gegangen und jetzt fahre ich wieder meine Dee Maxx Felgenringe mit XT Nabe hinten und Gustav M Nabe vorne!
Auf was ich jetzt raus will ist das ich mit der XT Nabe nur 1mal in 4 Jahren
Probleme hatte(Nabenspiel)aber wenn man die vernünftig kontert
hält so eine XT Nabe schon was aus,die sind halt ab Werk nicht gut gekontert!
Ich glaube es gibt zu viele Hobbybastler hier die das Zeugs nicht richtig einstellen können.
Und wie es halt so ist,wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann...,liegt es an der Badehose!
Und ansonsten soll doch jeder fahren(anbeten ) was er will ,is doch knülle 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juli 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich glaub da muß ich jetzt auch mal was zu Thema absenfteln!
> Also,vor zirka 1 1/2 Jahren hab ich mir nen Dee Traxx Laufradsatz gekauft
> weil Nabe = Dee Maxx(1000fach im DH bewährt),nur der Felgenring ist halt billiger. Naja,bei der hinteren Nabe ist mir vor 2 Monaten der Freilauf put gegangen und jetzt fahre ich wieder meine Dee Maxx Felgenringe mit XT Nabe hinten und Gustav M Nabe vorne!
> Auf was ich jetzt raus will ist das ich mit der XT Nabe nur 1mal in 4 Jahren
> ...


Mit dem Kontern hast du schon recht... Wenn man es richtig macht, macht die Nabe keine Probleme.
Aber wozu belastet mich ein Hersteller mit sowas? Ich will nicht irgendwas kontern!


----------



## guru39 (6. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Mit dem Kontern hast du schon recht... Wenn man es richtig macht, macht die Nabe keine Probleme.
> Aber wozu belastet mich ein Hersteller mit sowas? Ich will nicht irgendwas kontern!



Dann dürfte nie irgendwas kaputt gehen,oder warum belasten uns die Herrsteller mit defekten?


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Juli 2007)

@ nico: klug*******r 

@ tick: dich sollte sowas ja auch nicht berühren - sondern deinen dealer...

@ gürü: das mit dem bauern stimmt halt einfach

@ lev: schnauze!!!

sachen allgemein schlecht finden wird total überbewertet


----------



## Levty (6. Juli 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> @ lev: schnauze!!!


Du Schwein!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Du Schwein!



Was nun  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Haengebauchschwein1.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juli 2007)

Danke, dass du den Link nicht im Orensfels-Fred gepostet hast, Wolfman...


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Du Schwein!



du wiederholst dich...  

wusste übrigens gar nicht, daß du ne zerlegbare sattelstütze hast...


----------



## Levty (6. Juli 2007)

Sachen gibts, wa?



> du wiederholst dich...


Ja, ihr mit eurem "Schnauze" auch


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juli 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dann dürfte nie irgendwas kaputt gehen,oder warum belasten uns die Herrsteller mit defekten?


Wartung und Defekt sind zwei Grundlegend unterschiedliche Sachen!  
Muttern können sich lösen etc. Dann muss man nachkontern... (wartung) Sonst geht es Kaputt (Defekt).  

Bei anderen Herstellern gibts halt nichts zum Kontern, sprich wartungsfrei! 
Deswegen kommt auch bald meine XT-Nabe weg... wobei die gerade wieder nicht richtig gekontert ist, ich es aber nicht richte und sie somit kaputt geht.


----------



## eL (6. Juli 2007)

tick du machst mir mit deiner logik echt angst


----------



## guru39 (6. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wartung und Defekt sind zwei Grundlegend unterschiedliche Sachen!



Nein,es sind nur zwei Stationen auf ein und dem selben Weg!
Wenn ich etwas nicht Warte dann führt das zum Defekt!


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Juli 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein,es sind nur zwei Stationen auf ein und dem selben Weg!
> Wenn ich etwas nicht Warte dann führt das zum Defekt!


Zumindest letzteres hatte ich auch gesagt... 
Ersteres sehe ich halt etwas anders... 
Aber ersteres ist Philosophie und letzteres ist einfach ein Faktum!


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Sachen gibts, wa?
> 
> 
> Ja, ihr mit eurem "Schnauze" auch



schnauze, lev


----------



## radsportnils (15. Juli 2007)

mal wieder zurueck zum thema ...

mal was etwas anderes ....8,2kg incl pedale ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (15. Juli 2007)

radsportnils schrieb:


> ...mal was etwas anderes ...



Starbike, nicht schlecht  
Pace Gabel?
Was für ein Rahmen?

Gruß


----------



## radsportnils (15. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ja starrgabel ... faehrt sich aber wirklich "relativ" komfortabel. 
rahmen , gabel, vorbau, lenker, sattelstuetze, griffe .... kommt alles vom hersteller ELEMENT aus taiwan, die fuer viele andere hersteller ebenfalls hochwertige teile herstellt. 

der hinterbau ist ebenfalls carbon, der im fahrbetrieb bis zu 8 mm flext ... ich zumindest bin voellig ueberzeugt von dem produkt. mehr komfort brauchts bei mir nicht bei flotter fahrweise ... und die "agilitaet" des bikes ist beeidruckend  

gruß stephan


----------



## Flugrost (15. Juli 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Starbike, nicht schlecht
> Pace Gabel?
> Was für ein Rahmen?
> 
> Gruß



Starrbike heißt das! immer wieder lässt sich leider feststellen, dass gerade die Rechtschreibpolizisten hier, gerne mal "V"ehler machen.


----------



## face-to-ground (16. Juli 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Starrbike heißt das! immer wieder lässt sich leider feststellen, dass gerade die Rechtschreibpolizisten hier, gerne mal "V"ehler machen.



vielleicht ist es ja ein weltberühmtes bike und hat seine reifenabdrücke schon auf dem "walk of fame" hinterlassen dürfen...


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> die Rechtschreibpolizisten hier



ta tü ta ta,......vielleicht meinte er auch *Stahlbike* 

alla


----------



## Levty (19. Juli 2007)

Bikes zeigen? Hab ein neues Foto. Kann das Rad jetzt ja auch "Race Bike" nennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2007)

Ísch mag moins ah 





Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Levty (19. Juli 2007)

Wasn das für eine Pfütze da im Hintergrund?
Da brauchst du aber ganz dringend ein Schutzblech


----------



## pfalz (19. Juli 2007)

höhö


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Bikes zeigen? Hab ein neues Foto. Kann das Rad jetzt ja auch "Race Bike" nennen




Wasn das fer ä Mauer do,im hinnagrund


----------



## Levty (19. Juli 2007)

Das ist der Teil, den die Luschen in Börlin nicht umschmeißen konten 

PS: Weitwinkelobjektive stinken


----------



## Demonhunter (23. Juli 2007)

ich hab mein bike beim guru gekauft wenn ich da jetzt net falsch lieg bists doch rainer oder? naja ich hab noch kein photo in aktion gemacht aber das hier isses


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2007)

Demonhunter schrieb:


> ich hab mein bike beim guru gekauft wenn ich da jetzt net falsch lieg bists doch rainer oder?



Hi Demonhunter ,
ja üsch bin`s awer des is doi Rädl bis uff ä paar Modifikationä



 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Demonhunter (23. Juli 2007)

die pedalen sind geil und maxxis reifen werd ich mir auch mal welche zuölegen nach dem helm dem safety kit knieschoner usw^^


----------



## MrFaker (24. Juli 2007)

mein oldschool 01' RM6  

die letzte zeit kaum noch gefahren 

wird mal wieder zeit, in den park zu gehen  

lg chris


----------



## Fox 100 (25. Juli 2007)

hier mal meins naja zwar nicht unbedingt für den wald... 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/396347/cat/500/ppuser/49864
kann bewertet werden^^!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demonhunter (26. Juli 2007)

so jetzt mal nen bild von MEINEM Bike und net irtgentson kram ausm internet








sorry wegen der größewar jetzt mal so ganz flott von der cam hochgeladen und dann rein damit


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. August 2007)

Grün grün grün, sind alle meine Bikes.

Nach dem Frühjahrsprojekt, das ja schon einige kennen:





Hier nun mein Sommer-Projekt. Mangels Wetter kam man ja nur zum Schrauben und nicht zum Biken 

Fehlen nur noch die Pedale (die Lager sind durch). Und die HR-Bremse muß entlüftet werden:





P.S.: Beide Bikes existieren. Bin bei der Wahl der Komponenten halt konservativ geblieben


----------



## Kelme (29. März 2008)

Seit heute fertig.


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2008)

war dir langweilisch Kelme, mir a  










ich finde schöne Foddos sollten schon sein, man liebt des jo a  

alla.


----------



## Kelme (30. März 2008)




----------



## katermurr (30. März 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuj! Guru, schööööönes Foto von dem Morewood (just had a wank) - nur wieso beschmeißt du das Süße denn mit Sch****?


----------



## Lynus (30. März 2008)

Hab meinen Fuhrpark seit Januar auch erweitert


----------



## guru39 (30. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


>




Dat hat wat


----------



## guru39 (30. März 2008)

katermurr schrieb:


> uuuuuuuuuuuj! Guru, schööööönes Foto von dem Morewood (just had a wank) - nur wieso beschmeißt du das Süße denn mit Sch****?



Danke, is von meiner Frau!

Die Wand war so, da is nix gefaked


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (30. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke, is von meiner Frau!


Von wem sonst. Du weißt ja noch nicht mal was bzw wo der Auslöser ist!


----------



## guru39 (30. März 2008)

Stimmt


----------



## eL (30. März 2008)

man kelme  coole kiste

was sagt deine KV dazu das du son starren bock fährst?


----------



## Fire112 (30. März 2008)

Dann zeisch isch auch mo was isch hab







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## guru39 (30. März 2008)

eL schrieb:


> was sagt deine KV dazu das du son starren bock fährst?








Geiles Retrodingens


----------



## Kelme (31. März 2008)

eL schrieb:


> man kelme  coole kiste
> 
> was sagt deine KV dazu das du son starren bock fährst?


Danke für die Blümchen.
Meiner KV habe ich das nicht verraten und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die hier nicht mitlesen. Petzen wird wohl auch keiner. Ein Starrbike für eine Tour war schon vorher manchmal angesagt. Jetzt ist halt noch der Schaltungskram weg (ohne zu fehlen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (31. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Seit heute fertig.



Gratuliere, es ist ein Junge.


----------



## jruckdeschel (31. März 2008)

Das ist mein kleines Schwarzes.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Tobsn (31. März 2008)

jruckdeschel schrieb:


> Das ist mein kleines Schwarzes...



Schön mal wieder ne reine Rennfeile zu sehn.  

Aber allein vom hinschauen tut mir schon mein Rücken weh. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus.


----------



## Kelme (31. März 2008)

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und habe RennFresse zu einem Freund ins Studio geschleppt (die Treppe war nicht fahrbar ). Das sind allerdings nur die Rohaufnahmen.







 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Levty (31. März 2008)

Porno würd ich sagen!
Aber die Haltefäden und doofe Spiegelungen/Reflektionen die weggemacht gehören erkennt man noch.


----------



## Kelme (31. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Das sind allerdings nur die Rohaufnahmen....


 Is klar, ne?

Um in deiner Denkrichtung nur ein wenig zu bleiben:


----------



## Demonhunter (31. März 2008)

is das nen hösle unten in der Ecke?


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2008)

Demonhunter schrieb:


> is das nen hösle unten in der Ecke?



Das wurde ja auch  frappiert  aber geil  

Mir gefällt das erste sehr gut!

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Tobsn (31. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...RennFresse zu einem Freund ins Studio geschleppt...



Wie geil ist das


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. März 2008)

der schonwieder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (31. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Um in deiner Denkrichtung nur ein wenig zu bleiben:


Hat meine Denkrichtung etwas mit exibitionistischen Singlespeedrädern zu tun? 
Wenn das deine Denkrichtung ist, dann muss ich dich enttäuschen .


----------



## Kelme (31. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Porno würd ich sagen!...



Wer hat's erfunden?


----------



## Levty (31. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wer hat's erfunden?


Ok! 

Dem seine dann aber auch:


Tobsn schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wer hat's erfunden?



Die Schweizer !


----------



## bikeburnz (31. März 2008)

geiler Pudel


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> der schonwieder....



Ist das eine Hanf Plantage


----------



## Quente (1. April 2008)

Bärlauch (_Allium ursinum_)​ 
Systematik_Klasse:_Einkeimblättrige (Liliopsida)_Unterklasse:_Lilienähnliche (Liliidae)_Ordnung:_Spargelartige (Asparagales)_Familie:_Zwiebelgewächse (Alliaceae)_Gattung:_Zwiebeln (_Allium_)_Art:_BärlauchWissenschaftlicher Name_Allium ursinum_L.


----------



## Flugrost (1. April 2008)

Pudelpesto?


----------



## UHU69 (1. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ist das eine Hanf Plantage



Raucht Gürü jetzt Bärlauch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (1. April 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


>


Wozu das Ritzel auf der linken Seite? Ersatz?  Und damit der Style absolut konsequent wäre, müsste noch die Schaltwerfsaufnahme am rechten Ausfallende entfernt werden


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wozu das Ritzel auf der linken Seite?...


 
Das ist der zweite Gang.
Für Harte ohne Freilauf.


> The Eccentric ENO is a flip/flop design fixed/free.


----------



## Kelme (1. April 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wozu das Ritzel auf der linken Seite? Ersatz?  Und damit der Style absolut konsequent wäre, müsste noch die Schaltwerfsaufnahme am rechten Ausfallende entfernt werden


Das linke Ritzel (15 Zähne, starr) hat der Tobsn schon erklärt. 
Das Ausfallende wird noch zu einem Flaschenöffner umgefeilt . Aber erst mal wird gefahren. Das Wetter sieht fein aus.


----------



## face-to-ground (1. April 2008)

das is ja fast wie zu alten zeiten - vor dem berg fix anhalten, rad ausbauen, umdrehen und mit berggang weiterfahren.  (irgend ein italiener war mal übelst genervt von sowas und hat danach peu a peu schnellspanner und schaltung erfunden  )


----------



## JeTho (1. April 2008)

Schnellspanner muss schon sein.


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ...alten zeiten - vor dem berg fix anhalten, rad ausbauen, umdrehen und mit berggang weiterfahren.  ..



Heute - vor dem berg fix anhalten, Protektoren aus, in den Rucksack und atmungsaktiv weiterfahren  

Da kannst Du ja mal was erfinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (1. April 2008)

> Aber erst mal wird gefahren. Das Wetter sieht fein aus.


So schauts aus, Bike liegt schon im Auto, gleich gehts ab an die Haardt und dann los


----------



## Ottrott (1. April 2008)

wenns klappt ist im anhang ein schlechtes foto von einem tollen rahmen. wie ich es im text einfüge habe ich leider noch nicht verstanden. oder besser gesagt, wieder vergessen...
9,3 kilo mit schwerer gabel.


----------



## nexsim (2. April 2008)

mein dirtbike/4X , ist mittlerweile leicht zerlegt.





mein gambler sollte heute kommen wenn die post nicht schon wieder streikt


----------



## fanta1 (18. April 2008)

Mein´s





Mein zweites




 das meiner Frau


----------



## NEO 1980 (19. April 2008)

upgrade 2008


----------



## dirtybenni (20. April 2008)

wie kann man bilder hochladen pls per mail antworten


----------



## face-to-ground (20. April 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Heute - vor dem berg fix anhalten, Protektoren aus, in den Rucksack und atmungsaktiv weiterfahren
> 
> Da kannst Du ja mal was erfinden



hab fleissig getüftelt...und ich präsentiere.....


----------



## Didgi (20. April 2008)

Aktueller Stand


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. April 2008)

Falls du dich wundern solltest, dass der Stinger keine Funktion zeigt - es könnte daran liegen dass er bissl arg weit unten hängt


----------



## Didgi (21. April 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Falls du dich wundern solltest, dass der Stinger keine Funktion zeigt - es könnte daran liegen dass er bissl arg weit unten hängt



Ist mir schon klar. Hab ihn nach der Aufnahme gerichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. April 2008)

Dachte ich mir, war ja auch nur Spaß 

Ich mache von den Updates an meinem Bike die Tage auch mal Fotos...


----------



## Dijo (21. Mai 2008)

Das ist meins )


----------



## Sticktogether (21. Mai 2008)

Hier auch mal meins  






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kneesliding (22. Mai 2008)

Und meins  
Bin Öfter in Raum Pfälzer bike park unterwegs


----------



## fanta1 (16. Juli 2008)

mein neues






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fire112 (16. Juli 2008)

So hier mal mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## THBiker (16. Juli 2008)

schönes Bike...aber ne Double Track tut das not?


----------



## Wuehli (16. Juli 2008)

Meins möchte ich jetzt auch mal der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren:


----------



## Fire112 (16. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> schönes Bike...aber ne Double Track tut das not?


Nimma lange. Will ma mal nen neuen LRS holen, allerdings ist momentan das Budget etwas strapaziert mit dem Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (17. Juli 2008)

So, das ist meines-......


Grüße an alle


----------



## JeTho (17. Juli 2008)

Ist ja alles dran was leicht ist. Wieviel wiegt so ein bike?


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (17. Juli 2008)

naja so wie es jetzt hier steht so bissl unter 9 Kilo, so 8,8 Kilo oder so...

und das trotz Parts wie (noch)normaler Schnellspanner, Selle Flite, Nokkon.
Gut viel ist aus Carbon aber die Marta SL hat eigentlich auch noch Potential an Scheiben, Leitungen etc.
Mit ner DT Gabel könntests auch noch was sparen...
Aber so bin ich mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden, die komplette XTR Gruppe läuft super und alles spielt super zusammen, am Berg haste das Gefühl es schiebt einer von hinten, im Gegensatz zu meinem Ghost Fully ist es der Hammer schlechthin...

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (17. Juli 2008)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> So, das ist meines-......
> 
> 
> Grüße an alle



Sieht sehr unbequem aus


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (18. Juli 2008)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> am Berg haste das Gefühl es schiebt einer von hinten



Das Gefühl hab ich auch immer, wenn die Gondel die Talstation verlässt! 

Nee, n schönes Teil haste da, geht sicher gut nach vorn!


----------



## --bIgHiT-- (19. Juli 2008)

Des meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WildRot (19. Juli 2008)

So und das ist mein Teil


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2008)

bestimmt unbequem


----------



## strandi (19. Juli 2008)

WildRot schrieb:


> So und das ist mein Teil



nett 
aber wie ist denn der grip der reifen


----------



## WildRot (19. Juli 2008)

Naja wie man sieht ist der Boden etwas sandig, da wollte das Bike nicht immer dorthin wo ich wollte  Auf Asphalt habe ich bisher keine Probleme gehabt allerdings habe ich erst ca. 300km draufgehauen und davon sehr viel Straße gefahren statt Wald/Schotter oä.


----------



## strandi (20. Juli 2008)

WildRot schrieb:


> Naja wie man sieht ist der Boden etwas sandig, da wollte das Bike nicht immer dorthin wo ich wollte  Auf Asphalt habe ich bisher keine Probleme gehabt allerdings habe ich erst ca. 300km draufgehauen und davon sehr viel Straße gefahren statt Wald/Schotter oä.



hm ok...für asphalt nehm ich dann lieber den renner  
suche aber noch reifen für meinen xc-hobel die nicht pannenanfällig sind, einen super grip und kaum rollwiderstand haben


----------



## atomic66 (20. Juli 2008)

Hier meins .....


----------



## hans_bert (20. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine Kampf-Sau!


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (29. April 2009)

mal mein spielzeug


----------



## Levty (29. April 2009)

Das Alutech fetzt!


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2009)

Mein kleines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (29. April 2009)

Immer wieder super Fotos vom Puffguru 

Dein Fahrrad ist ja schon super vorbereitet für die Einstellungstest der Waschschlampen


----------



## der-tick.de (30. April 2009)

Meine kleine Uzzi... 

volständige Teileliste gibts auf www.der-tick.de


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. April 2009)

Na dann stell ich meins doch auch mal rein






Musste es leider selbst waschen da keine Waschschlampen zu verfügung standen

Aber vieleicht wird die Marktlücke ja noch erkannt


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2009)

...letztes jahr elmstein , lambrecht etc mit dem harten weissen unsicher gemacht , dieses jahr im september darf das schwarze nico mit ... freu !!!!!  ))


----------



## Bumble (1. Mai 2009)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Na dann stell ich meins doch auch mal rein





Muss gestehen dass ich mich so bissl in die geile Schaumstofftischdecke verliebt habe.


----------



## saturno (1. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mein kleines




seid wann fahren in heidelbersch die autos an der decke

hättest wenigstens die reigenspuren retuschieren können dann wärs super


----------



## guru39 (1. Mai 2009)

Hi Saturno,
die Stadt Heidelberg muss sparen, deshalb hat sie das Parkhaus einfach
umgedreht anstatt es abzureißen und neu aufzubauen, das erklärt die Reifenspuren an der Decke 

alla donn.


----------



## MrFaker (1. Mai 2009)

ich hab mal die reifenspuren weggewischt 

lg chris


----------



## Zelle (2. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Saturno,
> die Stadt Heidelberg muss sparen, deshalb hat sie das Parkhaus einfach
> umgedreht anstatt es abzureißen und neu aufzubauen, das erklärt die Reifenspuren an der Decke
> 
> alla donn.



Das ist ja noch gar nichts. Im wilden Osten, also in der DDR, da wird der Boden und die Decke zum Parken benutzt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (2. Mai 2009)

Mein Bergradel


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (11. März 2010)

so hier was nicht neues aber in diesem Treat was neues.....


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2010)

Sieht sehr leicht und noch teurer aus...


----------



## habbadu (11. März 2010)

...mein taiwanesischer Bayer


----------



## guru39 (11. März 2010)

Und mein Preußischer Niedersachse


----------



## Zelle (11. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ... Niedersachse



Genau, nieder mit den Sachsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (11. März 2010)

Es lebe die verfressene Hotdog-Nation


----------



## eL (11. März 2010)

Hä?
watt is da preußisch?


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (11. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Und mein Preußischer Niedersachse



geilomat .......


----------



## guru39 (11. März 2010)

eL schrieb:


> Hä?
> watt is da preußisch?



Sorry, meinte gräuslich, Tippfehler, meine Schuld 




Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> geilomat .......



Deins is awa a net schlecht


----------



## Optimizer (12. März 2010)

...moine zwoi Hoardtails:


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (12. März 2010)

reinnnnaaaaaa....isch kum disch a mlol mit meim kumbl besuche im geschäft.....isch denk du kenscht an...des ist so an ganz grosse wo sich grad an nicolai fr ufbaut....isch will a mal so an enduro howl kaufe...kansch mir sischer was dazu verzähle .......schene dag


----------



## guru39 (12. März 2010)

wenns du misch mähnschd froi isch misch druff 

alla.


----------



## DirtSau (12. März 2010)

hier mal meine zwei hübschen:
bullit die spaßtourenmaschine mitlerweile mit andrem sattel und klickies zum test  





demo 8 fürs grobe als ablösung fürs v10





zur Arbeitfahrfahrrad  (aus Restteilen)





gruß alex


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> ...mein taiwanesischer Bayer



Stattliche Oberrohrlänge.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (12. März 2010)

ja isch mähn disch.....mir sehnga uns im wurzelbuff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. März 2010)

alla hopp bis denne.


----------



## Fox 100 (12. März 2010)




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...moine zwoi Hoardtails


Es zwoite aufm Bild noch mit Rutsche-Reifen-Kombi 


@ Alex: Einfach immer wieder ein Genuss das Bullit  Noch besser wärs mit Stahl statt Luft in der Gabel 
Taugt dir die Sattelposition am zur-Arbeitfahrfahrrad?  Wobei.... wie sieht dein Arbeitsweg aus? 


Kleines Update am Torque: jetzt vorne mit 180mm  genau genommen sind es nur 2cm mehr Einbaulänge, mehr Federweg brauche ich eigentlich eh nicht. Muss aber noch auf 175 begrenzt werden, 180 gibt die Dämpfung nicht her.


----------



## Radde (12. März 2010)

@Alex: Das Demo sieht verdammt lekker aus! *sabber*

@Fox 100: chönes Bike und krasse Skills, die du da im Video gezeigt hast!

Wenn das jetzt alle machen:



-> Mein Fortbewegungsmittel mit Dirty-Dörthe-look


----------



## benn9411 (12. März 2010)

servus allesamt,
da ich kein anderes thema gefunden haben frag ich hier einfach mal, ich komme aus maikammer (zwischen edenkoben und neustadt) und wollte fragen wer gute trails dort in der umgebung kennt (gerne auch pm) da meine langsam langweilig werden 

greez ben


----------



## Radde (12. März 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> servus allesamt,
> da ich kein anderes thema gefunden haben frag ich hier einfach mal, ich komme aus maikammer (zwischen edenkoben und neustadt) und wollte fragen wer gute trails dort in der umgebung kennt (gerne auch pm) da meine langsam langweilig werden
> 
> greez ben



Mein Tip wäre: Selber suchen... Du wirst genügend finden, lernst die Umgebung besser kennen und bekommst ein Auge dafür wo man gut fahren kann. Es gibt so viele tolle Trails bei dir um die Ecke, musst nur mal aus den gewohnten Bahnen rauskommen. 

Aber die Themawahl ist wirklich nichso gelungen!


----------



## Merethrond (12. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mein ganzer Stolz (seit 2 Tagen).
Und die letzten beiden Tage waren super - trotz Schnee, Eis und Sturmschäden.
Die Trails im Pfälzerwald sind einfach immer super.

Grüsse Merethrond


----------



## guru39 (12. März 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Mein Tip wäre: Selber suchen... Du wirst genügend finden, lernst die Umgebung besser kennen und bekommst ein Auge dafür wo man gut fahren kann. Es gibt so viele tolle Trails bei dir um die Ecke, musst nur mal aus den gewohnten Bahnen rauskommen.


----------



## GravityForce (13. März 2010)

Also isch fah mit dem do


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. März 2010)

Ok, dann zeig' ich auch mal eines meiner Räder.






Den Fahrradständer von Distelhäuser schlepp' ich aber nicht immer mit mir rum


----------



## GIANT 2 (13. März 2010)

Mein Bike


----------



## DirtSau (14. März 2010)

@smubob: Die lyrik ist nicht mit luft. Hab das 2-step gegen u-turn umgebaut  um einiges geschmeidiger! Die Sattelposition vom hardtail ist auf dem bild noch nich eingestellt.... Befindet sich um einiges weiter oben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2010)

DirtSau schrieb:


> Die lyrik ist nicht mit luft. Hab das 2-step gegen u-turn umgebaut


So ischs recht! 



DirtSau schrieb:


> Die Sattelposition vom hardtail ist auf dem bild noch nich eingestellt.... Befindet sich um einiges weiter oben.


Ich meinte eigentlich, dass die Nase ziemlich in die Höhe ragt für ein Straßenfahrrad (?)


----------



## rostigerNagel (16. März 2010)

Hier mal meine 2 :
erst mal die CC-Fliege:





 Und meine Rakete:


----------



## el Zimbo (17. März 2010)

Ne Tsetse-Fliege mit lyrischen Anwandlungen?
Wohl eher ne All Mountain Fliege...

Das weiße Pitch gefällt mir sogar noch besser - wenn man mal bedenkt,
wie hässlich die erste Auflage (wegen der Farbwahl) war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coil (20. März 2010)

Merethrond schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein ganzer Stolz (seit 2 Tagen).
> Und die letzten beiden Tage waren super - trotz Schnee, Eis und Sturmschäden.
> ...



Die Farbkombination gefällt mir.


----------



## Sealer (20. März 2010)

mein Uncle Jimbo


----------



## strandi (22. März 2010)

Sealer schrieb:


> mein Uncle Jimbo



die geometrie erinnert stark an cheetah


----------



## eL (22. März 2010)

ich find die kisten extrem schick!!! rose hin chetah her... für das geld extrem geschmeidiges geröhr. Nur nicht ganz so leicht wie mein tauchbot


----------



## Flugrost (22. März 2010)

...man muss auch Tauchboote hochtreten können, ne?


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2010)

strandi schrieb:


> die geometrie erinnert stark an cheetah



Das Affenteil is ein abgestützter Eingelenker, das hier isn 4gelenker

Und Geometrie is wieder was anderes


----------



## eL (23. März 2010)

nee iss klar
aber überleg mal wieviel co² ausstoß man spart wenn man mit nem leichten bike nen berg hoch fährt und viel weniger pusten muss wenn man oben ist.

ausserdem ist der impackt unten am berg nur halb so schlimm bei gleicher geschwindigkeit.

am besten du lässt dir das mal vom Diensthabenden Foreninjenör erklären.


----------



## Bumble (23. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Affenteil is ein abgestützter Eingelenker



Nix Affenteil, iss ne schwäbische Raubtierschaukel mit leichten Qualitätsmängeln.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. März 2010)

eL schrieb:


> nee iss klar
> aber überleg mal wieviel co² ausstoß man spart wenn man mit nem leichten bike nen berg hoch fährt und viel weniger pusten muss wenn man oben ist.



Dafür hab´ich ohne Carbonrad aber mehr Hunger und verputze dann ein halbes Rind in Scheiben, das dann kein Metan mehr in die Welt furzen kann.


----------



## Bumble (23. März 2010)

Hab grad was feines bei Rose entdeckt:







Gibts leider nur 10Stück von. 

Auch bei der Stückzahl werden sie Probleme haben die loszuwerden. 

Kennt jemand ein noch hässlicheres Bike ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (23. März 2010)

eL schrieb:


> am besten du lässt dir das mal vom Diensthabenden Foreninjenör erklären.



Hahaha, wie klasse! Zitat der Woche!!!


----------



## Houschter (23. März 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Hahaha, wie klasse! Zitat der Woche!!!



Lach net, du hast diese Woche Dienst!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. März 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab grad was feines bei Rose entdeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat immerhin eine güldene Kette und die dazu passenden Pedale


----------



## Sealer (23. März 2010)

die Farbkombination des Booby Root Beefcakes find ich auch ziemlich übel.
ich bin froh, das ich bei meinem noch das Modell in weiß/petrol green bekommen hab.
da wär mir schon beim schwarzen die Goldakzente zu viel gewesen.


----------



## Don Stefano (23. März 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein noch hässlicheres Bike ?


----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2010)

You made my day...


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. März 2010)

mal wieder on-topic

*! Bitte löschen !*


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. März 2010)

Mal wieder on-topic


Edit: ich bekomms nich hin -.-

*! Bitte löschen !*


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2010)

OK, das mit dem Bild einfügen hat jetzt geklappt.
Und nun üben wir das Ändern eines bereits erstellten Beitrags.


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. März 2010)

Gute Idee,
erklär mir mal, wie man Einträge löschen kann, entweder bin ich blind, oder zu dumm (ACHTUNG, Keine Antwort gestattet!!!)


----------



## eL (23. März 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Lach net, du hast diese Woche Dienst!



hervorragend parriert!




wenn die Rose rahmen einzeln nicht doch so teuer wären dann würd ich mir in der 120mm klasse noch ein zulegen im tausch gegen mein kamel.

na mal sehn


----------



## Bumble (23. März 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


>



Wie heisst es doch gleich: Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 

Bekommst das Rose-Schmuckstück zu Weihnachten für die Glasvitrine.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. März 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Hat immerhin eine güldene Kette...


Bei den coolen Hip-Hoppern kommt dieser Bling-Bling-Style ja anscheinend (leider) auch nie aus der Mode


----------



## unocz (25. März 2010)

hier mal meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. März 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Lach net, du hast diese Woche Dienst!



Bin gerade kräftig beim Kalibrieren. Braucht noch jemand was?


----------



## eL (25. März 2010)

wer hat nächste woche dienst? hab da mal paar fragen


----------



## Houschter (25. März 2010)

eL schrieb:


> wer hat nächste woche dienst? hab da mal paar fragen



Über Ostern iss zu, Fääärien.


----------



## lomo (25. März 2010)

eL schrieb:


> wer hat nächste woche dienst? hab da mal paar fragen



Bin arbeiten nähxte Woche


----------



## eL (25. März 2010)

iss jetz scho ostern?

aaaaaaalso


----------



## Flugrost (25. März 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Bin arbeiten nähxte Woche


Bitte ohne "h". Wer hat Schicht?


----------



## lomo (25. März 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Bitte ohne "h". Wer hat Schicht?



Wieso? Die nähxte Woche ist doch schon ziemlich na*h*e ...


----------



## Flugrost (25. März 2010)

...jah,klar, hast Du Schihcht oder Huster? Nico nicht - wg dem Wetter.


----------



## lomo (26. März 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...jah,klar, hast Du Schihcht oder Huster? Nico nicht - wg dem Wetter.



Houschter fährt ... oder er trinkt nen Schorle ... der Glückspilz hat Urlaub.


----------



## Houschter (26. März 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Houschter fährt ... oder er trinkt nen Schorle ... der Glückspilz hat Urlaub.



 Wer erzählt denn sowas?  Ich bin brav arbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (27. März 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wer erzählt denn sowas?  Ich bin brav arbeiten!



Ok, ich korrigiere ... "hat keinen Urlaub"


----------



## lukabe (31. März 2010)

Mein fahrbarer Untersatz seit Januar 





Wenns Wetter mal besser wird wird es wieder mindestens dreimal die Woche ausgeführt...
Heute gabs erstmal ne Wellness Schlammpackung.


----------



## Coil (31. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Hobel! 

Ich hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir ein VOTEC (allerdings ein XM) zu kaufen... die Grün/Braune-Farbkombi finde ich super http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vxm/1_3.html

Dass der Dämpfer so im Matschbeschuss ist, gefällt mir nicht... machst du dir einen Schutz drüber?


----------



## Coil (31. März 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> hier mal meins



Die weisse P 6 sieht toll aus!!

Momentan gibt es die wohl nur in Gold und Black...schade!

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1603


----------



## unocz (31. März 2010)

http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Syntace-Sattelstuetze-P6-Carbon-Cube-Design

schaust du hier


----------



## lukabe (1. April 2010)

Coil schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Hobel!
> 
> Ich hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir ein VOTEC (allerdings ein XM) zu kaufen... die Grün/Braune-Farbkombi finde ich super http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vxm/1_3.html
> 
> Dass der Dämpfer so im Matschbeschuss ist, gefällt mir nicht... machst du dir einen Schutz drüber?



Danke 
Jap, hab mir, wie noch einige andere Floatlink Fahrer, ein Dämpferkondom gebastelt:


----------



## J3STER (2. April 2010)

Erster Ausflug des Geparden xD
Cheetah Ignition 2010, Totem Coil DH, HS FR...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. April 2010)

Sieht super aus mit der Hammerschmidt. Und noch so neu und ohne Kratzer


----------



## Bumble (3. April 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Und noch so neu und ohne Kratzer



Und irgendwie immer noch das gleiche Rahmenkonzept wie 2003 oder noch früher. 

Gefallen tuts mir trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (4. April 2010)

mein Hardtail:


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. April 2010)

Für die Schlamm- und Regenzeit 
---


 
---


 
---


----------



## Deleted 38566 (4. April 2010)

Schönes Radl


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2010)

kleine Updates und neues Foddo


----------



## Flugrost (4. April 2010)

Whatz new?


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2010)

Vorbau.





Schaltwerk und Sattelklemme, letzters war vorher rot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (4. April 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


>



Cooool. Jetzt noch ne Dose Bauschaum in die Rohloff und fertig ist der Singlespeeder. Dazu würde der Name auch perfekt passen.


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. April 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Cooool. Jetzt noch ne Dose Bauschaum in die Rohloff und fertig ist der Singlespeeder. Dazu würde der Name auch perfekt passen.



Jep, habe ich auch noch, 
Eingang in gleichem Desing vorne starr, exra für´s SIS 2010.
Leider habe ich noch kein Bild davon, wird aber nachgereicht.


----------



## unocz (4. April 2010)




----------



## Levty (4. April 2010)

Schnappschuss von meiner Töle:


----------



## Flugrost (4. April 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Leider habe ich noch kein Bild davon, wird aber nachgereicht.



Von der Dose Bauschaum? 
Gruß an Kollege cpetit - wir trafen uns am Stabenberg.

@Lev: mit ohne zwei "l"...


----------



## Optimizer (5. April 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Gruß an Kollege cpetit - wir trafen uns am Stabenberg.


Saarland invades Pfalz!?!? 

Ich bekomm langsam Angst....


----------



## Flugrost (5. April 2010)

Na, die rauschen alle paar Monate mal hier durch - hab keine Angst *g*.


----------



## Markus (MW) (5. April 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Von der Dose Bauschaum?
> Gruß an Kollege cpetit - wir trafen uns am Stabenberg.



Die Dose bleibt wie Sie ist... Wetterfest
Werde ich machen...

Der Samstag war super, gegen Ende haben wir uns noch richtig schön eingesaut und hatten richtig viel Spaß. 

@ Optimizer - Wenn Du dich laufend krank meldest müssen halt wir die Wege frei halten.   
Übrigens, hast ne Einladung ins Saarland, beim Visum bin ich gerne behilflich


----------



## Markus (MW) (5. April 2010)

@ Levty  - schönes Bike, so was wünsche ich mir schon lange.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. April 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Schnappschuss von meiner Töle


Na, bis jetzt zufrieden mit Hammerschmidt und Fox?  Wie gehts den Felgen bisher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (6. April 2010)

heute mal das schön Wetter ausgenutzt:


----------



## Lynus (6. April 2010)

Wenn wir grad bei Nicolai sind 

Neue Pedale - und das, obwohl ich lange treuer Anhänger von Hybrid-Pedalen war...


----------



## lomo (6. April 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> heute mal das schön Wetter ausgenutzt:



Mit nem Subjektiv gemacht? Oder Vaseline auf die Linse geschmiert?


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. April 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Mit nem Subjektiv gemacht? Oder Vaseline auf die Linse geschmiert?



könnte von der Cola kommen die ich an der Stelle getrunken hab


----------



## pfalz (7. April 2010)

Na, dann pack ich den Bock hier auch mal rein...


----------



## J.O (7. April 2010)

Mein neues Bike pünktlich zu Ostern leider darf ich noch nicht richtig Loslegen (Leistenbruch)


----------



## Single (10. April 2010)

Mein Esel 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/614070


----------



## Kelme (10. April 2010)

NEO 1980 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> zeigt doch mal mit welchen edlen Teilen Ihr den Pfälzerwald unsicher macht!?





Single schrieb:


> Mein Esel
> ...


... und jetzt liegt schon eine Stadt, die es gar nicht gibt, im Pfälzerwald .


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. April 2010)

Nicolai ist doch klar in der Überzahl:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J3STER (12. April 2010)

...irgendwas stimmt an dem Bild nicht ... ah sorry mein Fehler, es liegt ja überhaupt nicht an der Objektiveinstellung o0 xD


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. April 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Mein neues Bike pünktlich zu Ostern leider darf ich noch nicht richtig Loslegen (Leistenbruch)



Sehr schöne Zugverlegung. Das hat was.


----------



## metalfreak (12. April 2010)

aaalso meine geschosse:











und ein yeti ist gerade per post unterwegs....


----------



## guru39 (12. April 2010)

Hüpsche Sammlung


----------



## pfalz (12. April 2010)

Ein geiles 951...wie funzt die KOWA-Gabel?


----------



## metalfreak (12. April 2010)

kam mit der kowa nicht weiter als in den pfälzer wald... da wars ok. jetzt am we gehts nach barr und nächste woche iwann nach wildbad. ma schaun wie sie sich da schlägt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (13. April 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> nach barr


Schön, dass die die Strecke jedes Jahr nochmal neu machen. Die Jungs haben vielleicht Durchhaltevermögen


----------



## Andi-Y (18. April 2010)

Mein bike für alles:


----------



## Eike. (21. April 2010)

Sehr geil, tolles Farbkonzept. Nur die Sattelstütze (quatsch, natürlich -klemme) passt mal gar nicht  Falsche Farbe und dieser Zahnstocher als Hebel hat mir noch nie gefallen.


----------



## Kelme (21. April 2010)

Ich finde im Zusammenwirken mit dem dezent roten Streifen am Vorbau passt die Sattelstütze hervorragend. Eine andere Farbe als Schwarz kann es da nicht sein. Wenn ja. müsste auch der Vorbau diese Farbe aufnehmen.
Über den filigranen Klemmhebel an der Stützenklemme kann man streiten. Der passt auch meiner Meinung nach nicht zum sonstigen Outfit des Bikes.


----------



## mtb_nico (21. April 2010)

Unglaublich wie sehr hier ins Detail geguckt wird...


----------



## Rauke (21. April 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Unglaublich wie sehr hier ins Detail geguckt wird...



Bei einem Custom-Aufbau in DER Preisklasse...angemessen


----------



## Flugrost (21. April 2010)

Ich finds farblich auch recht cool, hätte mir in der Preisklasse aber andere Pedale und Felgen rausgesucht.


----------



## mtb_nico (21. April 2010)

Rauke schrieb:


> Bei einem Custom-Aufbau in DER Preisklasse...angemessen


Ich will auch nix dagegen sagen, jeder soll das Hobby so betreiben wie es ihm Spass macht. Andernfalls machts auch keinen Sinn. Allerdings muss ich sagen das die weißen Fliesen garnicht passen. So bissel braune Erde und roter Sandstein wären da viiieeel besser!


----------



## Levty (21. April 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich will auch nix dagegen sagen, jeder soll das Hobby so betreiben wie es ihm Spass macht. Andernfalls machts auch keinen Sinn. Allerdings muss ich sagen das die weißen Fliesen garnicht passen. So bissel braune Erde und roter Sandstein wären da viiieeel besser!


Nicht jeder lebt auch einer Baustelle... wie du.


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. April 2010)

Also Geld für Ventil-Kappen wirst du wohl noch haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (22. April 2010)

Unnötiges Gewicht!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. April 2010)

Andi-Y schrieb:


> Mein bike für alles:


was haste denn da für ne Gabel verbaut?


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2010)

Totem 2Step


----------



## Kama59971 (23. April 2010)

Damit rumpel ich durch den Wald:


 


Bevor jetzt tiefsinnige Fragen kommen.
Ja, ich muss berghoch auch treten.


----------



## Kelme (23. April 2010)

Kama59971 schrieb:


> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 186183
> ...


Das Rad ist kaputt. Da muss ein neuer Link rein.


----------



## el Zimbo (23. April 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Totem 2Step



Dann wissen wir auch schon, wo er es gekauft hat...


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Dann wissen wir auch schon, wo er es gekauft hat...



Du hast soeben eine Waschmaschine gewonnen 

aber nicht von mir


----------



## Flugrost (23. April 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du hast soeben eine Waschmaschine gewonnen
> 
> aber nicht von mir



das kleine "Schwarze" steht ihm aber besser


----------



## lomo (24. April 2010)

Mein Bergaufrad:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. April 2010)

schick lomo


----------



## lomo (25. April 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> schick lomo


Ähm, ich komm mal bei dir vorbei.


----------



## Flugrost (25. April 2010)

Baut Nigolai Klappbeiks?


----------



## lomo (25. April 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Baut Nigolai Klappbeiks?



Wenn se halten, net!


----------



## Flugrost (25. April 2010)

Hast eigentlich auch die passende Perücke und Namen?


----------



## lomo (25. April 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hast eigentlich auch die passende Perücke und Namen?


Für? (Ehrlich gesagt, ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (25. April 2010)

Na, was wohl?


----------



## lomo (25. April 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Na, was wohl?



Ach, hätt' ich mir denken können. Richtigen Namen habe ich immer, Perücke brauch ich nich, die Haare sind schon grau! Nur diese Jahr wird's leider nix, da ich in Alpen unterwegs sein werde


----------



## Hamecker (1. Mai 2010)

Gestern ist mein Rundum-sorglos-Paket eingetroffen. Noch ein paar Feineinstellungen, dann sollte die Sänfte einsatzbereit sein.


----------



## Levty (1. Mai 2010)

Dein Moped ist falsch herum geparkt!


----------



## lomo (1. Mai 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Gestern ist mein Rundum-sorglos-Paket eingetroffen. Noch ein paar Feineinstellungen, dann sollte die Sänfte einsatzbereit sein.



Goil! Ne Dose Montageschaum in die "Coladose". fertig ist der Singlespeeder. Willkommen im Club.


----------



## metalfreak (5. Mai 2010)

erster akzeptabler Aufbau:


----------



## Radde (5. Mai 2010)

Babbseggl!


----------



## metalfreak (5. Mai 2010)

nur weil du keine 200mm findest?


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Mai 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> erster akzeptabler Aufbau:



Stimmt - deine anderen Bikes sind sowas von unakzeptabel! 
Fährst du noch, oder schraubst du schon (wieder)?


----------



## metalfreak (5. Mai 2010)

hock am windoofs pc
morgen/übermorgen gibts ne testfahrt und am samstag gehts nach wildbad zum dual race und cross fahrn bis 2200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Mai 2010)

@Hamecker: Willkommen im Club 

Tipp: falls nicht vorhanden, würde ich an den verschiebaren Ausfallenden, Unterlegscheiben unterlegen, ist schonender für den Lack!!


----------



## Hamecker (5. Mai 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Hamecker: Willkommen im Club
> 
> Tipp: falls nicht vorhanden, würde ich an den verschiebaren Ausfallenden, Unterlegscheiben unterlegen, ist schonender für den Lack!!


 


Dieser Tipp liest sich ganz vernünftig. Vorm GBM muss ich eh noch ein bisschen an der Sänfte wurschteln, da kann man die Unterlegscheiben gleich montieren.


----------



## kawilli (6. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute, totgeglaubte leben länger, deshalb will ich mal wieder was von mir hören lassen und mal meine neue Schönheit vorstellen. Das niegelneue Specialized Enduro S-Works SL Carbon mit Customaufbau. Das SX Trail muß leider dafür weichen und wird in neue Hände abgegeben. Die erste Ausfahrt wird Samstag in Lambrecht und eine Art Feuertaufe, vielleicht können wir es auch richtig taufen, hab nämlich noch keinen Namen. Vorschläge(Sinnfreie) werden gerne entgegengenommen. Bilder sind in meinem Album jetzt online. 

Gruß an alle Buddys Kamikazekasi


----------



## Tobsn (6. Mai 2010)

Wie Du hast gedownsized. Ich glaub ich fall vom Glauben ab.
Schick* ist es ja, musst nur aufhören alles in die Botanik zu knallen. 



*Bis auf das Spacertürmchen, wobei Türmchen schon untertrieben ist.


----------



## kawilli (6. Mai 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wie Du hast gedownsized. Ich glaub ich fall vom Glauben ab.
> Schick ist es ja, musst nur aufhören alles in die Botanik zu knallen.



ganz großes Ehrenwort wird behandelt wie das Sprichwörtliche rohe Ei. Nur an was glaubst du überhaupt?


----------



## Kelme (6. Mai 2010)

Am Ende des Tages kann man fast - aber nur fast - die Fatal Berts wieder sehen. Die Vogelfirma rudert gerade heftigst im Rückwärtsgang.


----------



## Bumble (6. Mai 2010)

Schicke Stühle  , haste die bei euch in der Kantine geklaut ? 


Und ja, mach bitte die Spacer raus.


----------



## kawilli (6. Mai 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schicke Stühle  , haste die bei euch in der Kantine geklaut ?
> 
> 
> Und ja, mach bitte die Spacer raus.



hab ich das nötig? und ja die Spacer hab ich schon versetzt der Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt, wenn ich das endgültige Maß ausprobiert habe


----------



## Bumble (6. Mai 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> hab ich das nötig?



Keine Ahnung 

Ist aber der einzige Ort, wo ich wissentlich son orangiges Sitzmöbel schonmal gesichtet habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (6. Mai 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung
> 
> Ist aber der einzige Ort, wo ich wissentlich son orangiges Sitzmöbel schonmal gesichtet habe.



zumindest Balkontauglich und widerstehen Wind und Wetter was die Farbe angeht naja schweigen wir lieber drüber.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Mai 2010)

Wahrscheinlich oute ich mich jetzt, aber außer der Hammerschmidt gefällt mir das Bike nicht. Weiß/schwarzer Rahmen, silberner Lenker und graufarbene Fox passt nicht so richtig. Aber alles ist ja bekanntlich Geschmacksache.
Trotzdem viel Spaß im Wald damit. Und vor allem sturzfreie Zeit.


----------



## kawilli (7. Mai 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich oute ich mich jetzt, aber außer der Hammerschmidt gefällt mir das Bike nicht. Weiß/schwarzer Rahmen, silberner Lenker und graufarbene Fox passt nicht so richtig. Aber alles ist ja bekanntlich Geschmacksache.
> Trotzdem viel Spaß im Wald damit. Und vor allem sturzfreie Zeit.



Hi Wolfi, ich muß dir da leider Recht geben. Aber beim Customaufbau sind dir leider Grenzen gesetzt. Nur die Erstausrüster kriegen die Gabeln und Anbauteile auch in Rahmenfarbe oder passend zum Design. Uns Normalsterblichen geben sie nur die Standartware. Die Farbe des Rahmens ist Uni nur diese und an der Farbe der Gabel wird in Zukunft noch gearbeitet. Da ich unbedingt diesen Lenker wollte mußte es halt Silber sein und der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt, dann kriegt er eine Eloxalbeschichtung in Wunschfarbe. Den Spaß trübt das aber sicher nicht, den werde ich haben und wer nicht stürzt der auch nicht fährt.

Liebe Grüße Kamikazekasi


----------



## --Mc_fly-- (13. Mai 2010)

Hier mein Cube Flying Circus


----------



## --Mc_fly-- (13. Mai 2010)

So hab ein Fehler gemacht, hier mein Cube Flying Circus 2009


----------



## Radde (13. Mai 2010)

es fährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (14. Mai 2010)

So sauber, wart ihr heute nicht in BW?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2010)

@ Mc fly: gibts das Bild auch in groß? Auf dem winzigen Bildchen erkennt man ja nix...


@ Radde: Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!  Gewicht noch unter 20kg? *duck und weg*


----------



## Bumble (14. Mai 2010)

--Mc_fly-- schrieb:


> So hab ein Fehler gemacht, hier mein Cube Flying Circus 2009



Geiler Reifen 

Nächste Woche kommt mein 24Zöller, dann schau ich mir das Bike mal an.


----------



## Radde (14. Mai 2010)

@Flugrost: Glaub da hatte es grad mehr geregnet, dann wurds wieder sauberer!  Aber ansonsten wars ne geniale Schlammschlacht! 

@Smubob: Ja sicher unter 20! 19,7 um genau zu sein 
Das Weinbiet komm ich damit noch ohne probleme hochpedaliert, wippt halt n bisschen. Aber ne echte Umstellung mit so nem Ding!


----------



## metalfreak (14. Mai 2010)

schick schick radde!!! endlich ma nen fully schont die gelenke im alter aber das foto geht besser *duck-und-weg*


----------



## SilentS (14. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Hammer, das Giant! Jetzt kann dich wohl keiner mehr einholen!
Bin gespannt auf neue Videos mit dem neuen Fahrrad.
Dein Alutech Cheaptrick kannste jetzt ja an mich verkaufen. ;-)

LG; David


----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. Mai 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> es fährt!


kann ich sehr wohl  bestätigen, seit gestern hab ich jetzt kaum noch Möglichtkeiten in steilen,wurzeligen u rutschigen Passagen was gut zu machen. 
Geiles Teil und sehr fähiger Rider was ich gestern in Bad Wildbad neidlos festellen konnte 
MacFly:
haste schon mal was von Bildskalierung mitbekommen?


----------



## Radde (15. Mai 2010)

SilentS schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hammer, das Giant! Jetzt kann dich wohl keiner mehr einholen!
> Bin gespannt auf neue Videos mit dem neuen Fahrrad.



Momentan muss ich mich noch reinfinden, das dauert noch ne weile bis ich damit auf Cheaptrickniveau bin. Und Videowetter is auch nicht wirklich.
Aber nen kleinen Trailer hab ich schon am start:




SilentS schrieb:


> Dein Alutech Cheaptrick kannste jetzt ja an mich verkaufen. ;-)



Nö, das brauch ich ja noch für den PW und alles andere, was nicht Downhill ist. Hochtreten ist mit dem Giant echt anstrengend, brauch mal ne Sattelstütze die nich auf 10cm gekürzt ist...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> coming soon...


Du bisch de Härtschde!


----------



## lomo (18. Mai 2010)

Mit dem Rad im Hintergrund bin ich am meisten im Pfälzerwald unterwegs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Mai 2010)

Titel des Bildes: die Prioritäten des Pälzers 
Bike (natürlich) hintergründig, Hauptsach de Schorle wärd nit leer


----------



## katermurr (18. Mai 2010)

Heut mal Glück gehabt und ein bisschen Sonnenschein abgegriffen (leider erst aufm Weg nach Haus).
Update sind die 2.4 Advantage & Ardent Falter, die ich so fürn ersten Eindruck unbedingt empfehlen kann! 

Bis auf den Schriftzug des Advantage... Gott weiß, was die sich dabei gedacht haben


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Titel des Bildes: die Prioritäten des Pälzers
> Bike (natürlich) hintergründig, Hauptsach de Schorle wärd nit leer



Ich verbuche es mal als "Forums-Imagepflege"


----------



## hoka (19. Mai 2010)

Wird die Tage eingefahren


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (21. Mai 2010)

sssschhhhhhhhooooorrrllleeeeeeeeeeeeeee goil....


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Mai 2010)

das ist aber für ne pfälzerschorle ziemlich dürftig, sieht eher nach einem glas mit wasser aus.


----------



## lomo (21. Mai 2010)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> das ist aber für ne pfälzerschorle ziemlich dürftig, sieht eher nach einem glas mit wasser aus.



Net jeder Riesling strahlt goldgelb ... einfach um Verwechslungen mit Abbelsaft auszuschliessen.


----------



## Levty (23. Mai 2010)

hoka schrieb:


> Wird die Tage eingefahren


Geiles Cheetah!


----------



## kawilli (24. Mai 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Geiles Cheetah!



zumindest ne hübsche Kopie! Wo treibst du dich denn eigentlich zur Zeit rum?

gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doanthebikeking (29. Mai 2010)

Hier passiert auch nix :/


----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

Na dann hier mal meins


























Sattel          : Prologo Choice MAX Ti 1.4
Federgabel : Rock Shox TORA Solo AIR 100mm 
Sattelstütze : Ritchey Comp v2
Vorbau         : PRO "31,8"
Lenker          : Fun Works FAT MADDAM 
Griffe           : Lizard Skins Moab
Bremse         : Shimano SLX Scheibenbremse mit 2 XTR Bremsscheiben  160/180mm
Schaltung     : Shimano SLX Shifter Rapidfire 3*9
Schaltwerk    : Shimano XT
Kurbel          :  Shimano SLX
Kette           : Shimano XT
Kranz           : Shimano XT
Rahmen : HAWK Blackline 55 ,2010 das einzigste was noch übrig ist  ...hehe
Pedale          : Bärentatzen Rot ...kommen Plattform Pedale dran.
Umwerfer      : ? Kommt XT dran , müsste Montag hier sein. Brauch eigtl  keinen sieht aber besser aus 
Laufräder      : MAVIC Crossride's
Bereifung      : Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25er Faltreifen EVO ROT
Spanner        : Pitlock
Flaschenhalter : XLC Carbon LOOK ^^
Flasche : Schmolke Carbon

knappe 11 kg 


Vorschläge zur verbesserung und auch Kritik sind willkommen!


----------



## Kelme (30. Mai 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> Na dann hier mal meins
> ...
> Vorschläge zur verbesserung und auch Kritik sind willkommen!


Ich würde die Brems- und Schalthebel am Lenker ein gutes Stück nach innen schieben, damit zum einen sauber ohne Umsetzen der Hand geschaltet und - noch wichtiger - der Bremshebel mit zwei Fingern außen bedient werden kann. Bei dem montierten Lenker und der daraus resultierenden Handstellung müssten dein Zeige- und Mittelfinger irgendwo im Bereich "Bremshebel ganz innen/Griffkörper" aufliegen.


----------



## Tobsn (30. Mai 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich würde die Brems- und Schalthebel am Lenker ein gutes Stück nach innen schieben, ....


Da eh keine Schaltanzeige montiert, würde ich die Shifter zusätzlich außerhalb der Bremse montieren.
Dann kannst die Bremse richtig weit nach innen schieben und kommst trotzdem gut an die Schalter.


----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die Tips und Vorschläge.
Habe auch schon gesehen bei manchen wie ihr das meint.
Aber ich komm eigtl super klar so.
Der Lenker ist mir im nachhinein etwas zu sehr gebogen aber sonst.
Läuft alles super.
Werde mal ein Foto machen wie ich das mache.
Sollte ich lieber auch XT /XTR Shifter umsteigen, mein Kumpel hat Xt Shifter und die Springen schon ein stück besser an.
Allerdings mag ich den silbernen hebel da nicht so wirklich ^^

DANKE , LG


----------



## Houschter (30. Mai 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> Sollte ich lieber auch XT /XTR Shifter umsteigen, mein Kumpel hat Xt Shifter und die Springen schon ein stück besser an.
> Allerdings mag ich den silbernen hebel da nicht so wirklich ^^
> 
> DANKE , LG



Das dürfte eher eine Einstellsache sein. Von der Funktion schenken sich die SLX und XT Shifter kaum etwas. Mach dir lieber irgendwann mal bessere Schaltzüge mit Hüllen ans Bike (z.B. XTR), den Unterschied merkst garantiert.

Schönes Rad, draufsetzen und fahren 

Anmerkung: deine Bremsleitungsverlegung vorne wird auch gern kritisiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (30. Mai 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> ...
> Anmerkung: deine Bremsleitungsverlegung vorne wird auch gern kritisiert...


.. und das zu Recht


----------



## Houschter (30. Mai 2010)

@doanthebikeking: wir reden übrigens davon, dass du die Leitung besser innen am Gabelholm vorbei legst.


----------



## Kelme (30. Mai 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> @doanthebikeking: wir reden übrigens davon, dass du die Leitung besser innen am Gabelholm vorbei legst.


... und das macht man, weil sich dann viel schwieriger bis gar nicht beim Fahren im finsteren Walde ein Ästlein in der Bremsleitung verfangen kann. Diese würde dann sogleich vom Bremssattel gelöst (Kazong) nicht ohne vorher dem Vorderrad einen gewaltigen Impuls nach links gegeben zu haben. Diesem Impuls versucht der geneigte Pilot durch Gegenlenken und eine abrupte Bremsung entgegen zu wirken. Teil eins klappt ggfs. noch, aber der Teil "Breeeseenn!!" geht schief und der Fahrer schlägt zwar nicht im ersten Baum ein, sondern erst im zweiten auf der gegenüberligenden Wegseite.


Kelme - das wäre auch erklärt


----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

danke fÃ¼r die Tips.

Aber ich weiss nicht genau wie ihr das meint, kÃ¶nnte jmnd so nett und mir ein Bild zeigen wie ihr das meint mit dem Bremskabel!

Und die XTR hÃ¼llen und zÃ¼ge habe ich eh schon die ganze Zeit im Auge. 

Aber die 20â¬ hatte ich jetzt nicht mehr ^^
Muss erstmal wieder Geld her. 
Soweit bin ich auch zufrieden mit den SLX Shiftern aber bei dem richtigen Angebot werde ich die bestimmt mal gegen xtr tauschen.
Habe Ã¼berlegt mir nur den rechten XTR Shifter zu holen sofern ich den gÃ¼nstig einzeln bekomme.
Den Linken benutze ich so gut wie nie.

Wiegesagt Ã¼ber ein Bild wÃ¼rde ich mich freuen 
DANKE


----------



## J.O (30. Mai 2010)

Nimm lieber die XT Shifter  der unterschied in der Schaltperformance ist sehr gering und den Aufpreis nicht wert und er kann auch nicht mehr als ein XT Shifter, das Geld kannst du wo anders sinnvoller investieren.


----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

Ok werds mir überlegen.
Habe jetzt nur SLx gegen XT vergleichen können.
SLx Shaltet erst nach dem loslassen des hebels.
Xt schaltet beim drücken.

XTR hatte ich noch nicht an der Hand ^^

Danke dir!


----------



## J.O (30. Mai 2010)

Im übrigen kann man den XT Shifter in 10 min so umbauen das er wie der XTR auch Multi Release hat vielleicht geht das auch bei deinem SLX.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433412


----------



## Kelme (30. Mai 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Tips.
> 
> ...


Das Bild da zur Erläuterung.




Die Bremsleitung wird an der Innenseite der Gabel entlang geführt und nicht außen am Tauchrohr.

Noch ein Tipp: Da du den linken Shifter eh nicht benutzt, versuch doch den rechten auch zu ignorieren. Du kommst dann gar nicht in die Überlegung, ob die XT oder XTR brauchst, sondern lässt den ganzen Fummel einfach weg. Ein paar andere Bauteile eledigen sich damit natürlich auch, aber das ist alles eine ganz andere Geschichte.


----------



## lomo (30. Mai 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp: Da du den linken Shifter eh nicht benutzt, versuch doch den rechten auch zu ignorieren. Du kommst dann gar nicht in die Überlegung, ob die XT oder XTR brauchst, sondern lässt den ganzen Fummel einfach weg. Ein paar andere Bauteile eledigen sich damit natürlich auch, aber das ist alles eine ganz andere Geschichte.



Echt? So was gibt's?
Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen ...


----------



## Houschter (30. Mai 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Echt? So was gibt's?
> Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen ...



Es ranken sich einige Legenden darum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (30. Mai 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... und das macht man, weil sich dann viel schwieriger bis gar nicht beim Fahren im finsteren Walde ein Ästlein in der Bremsleitung verfangen kann. Diese würde dann sogleich vom Bremssattel gelöst (Kazong) nicht ohne vorher dem Vorderrad einen gewaltigen Impuls nach links gegeben zu haben. Diesem Impuls versucht der geneigte Pilot durch Gegenlenken und eine abrupte Bremsung entgegen zu wirken. Teil eins klappt ggfs. noch, aber der Teil "Breeeseenn!!" geht schief und der Fahrer schlägt zwar nicht im ersten Baum ein, sondern erst im zweiten auf der gegenüberligenden Wegseite.
> 
> 
> Kelme - das wäre auch erklärt



da spricht sicher jemand mit viel Erfahrung im wahrsten Sinne


----------



## lomo (30. Mai 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> da spricht sicher jemand mit viel Erfahrung im wahrsten Sinne



Versuch macht klug


----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

@ Kelme

Danke dir für das Bild.
Werde ich gleich umsetzen sofern ich noch ein Kabelbinder habe , einen Schwarzen 
Werd ich auf jedenfall machen 
Werde auf XTR Shifter umsteigen.
Ansonten mit Tips immer her da mit.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (31. Mai 2010)

endlich mal wieder bissl spaß im forum.....


----------



## doanthebikeking (2. Juni 2010)

Wieso was ist denn so lustig?


----------



## unocz (3. Juni 2010)

so mein  würfel das letzte mal mit alter gabel. morgen kommt die ne sid rein


----------



## doanthebikeking (3. Juni 2010)

Ne SID ist immer gut 
Auch mit alter Gabel nett zu betrachten


----------



## doanthebikeking (16. Juni 2010)

Da du ja auch so ein Speed freak bist anscheind, empfehle ich dir den Schwalbe Kojak 2.0 der rennt wie sau...TOP !
Bin wirklich begeistert wie man an meinem Avatar Bild sieht xD 
Teste ihn mal aus , es sei denn du fährst viel sandwege oder schotter odersowas...aber normaler Bürgersteig/Strasse ist der einfach so geil !!

Und SID schon drin? 

Achso mal ne Frage...die yumeva züge ..sind die besser /schlechter als die Xtr Teflon züge...habe die Xtr und finde die TOp nun meine frage 
DANKE


----------



## unocz (16. Juni 2010)

naja und wegen den zügen die können natürlich ganicht schlechter sein weil yumeya ist ja xtr tuning. gleiche züge andere farbe etwas leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (16. Juni 2010)

So dann präsentiere ich jetzt mal meinen neuen Familienzuwachs. Das YT Tues FR ist jetzt an die Stelle des SX Trail gerückt. Gestern abgeholt und schnell aufgebaut, ausführlicher Testbericht folgt. Kann erst am WE richtig Testfahren und dann schauen wir mal was drin steckt.







Gruß Karsten


----------



## hoschi23 (16. Juni 2010)

gefällt!


----------



## AntiSoftie (16. Juni 2010)

DukeLC4 schrieb:


> Mainz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht geil aus


----------



## AntiSoftie (16. Juni 2010)

mein schatzi <3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

Parts:
-Alexrims fr 32 
-Schaltwerk: Sram X7
-noch X5 trigger
-Gabel: Rock Shox Domain 
-Dämpfer:Fox Van R
-Lenker: Scott Pilot
-Vorbau: Truvative Hussefelt
-Chainguide: E-thirteen SS+
-Bachguard: 
-Innenlager	: Truvative Howitzer
-Kurbelsatz: Truvative Ruktion 
-Hub vorn: Scott Comp 20mm thru axle
-Hub hinten: Formula DHL-150 12mm thru axle
-Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5 vorn und hinten 203mm discs
-Sattel: Scott Gambler DH
Und last but not least der 
-----RAHMEN: New Gambler Alloy 7005 

My ride verbesserungsvorschläge gern gesehen lob auch *g*


----------



## kawilli (16. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> mein schatzi <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mal dein Schatzi ist doch kein Gambler, sieht eher aus wie so ein altes High Octan. Übrigens gute Besserung da biste ja ganz blöde gelandet. Brauchst du jetzt einen Zivi der dich anzieht und dir den Hintern abputzt?


----------



## AntiSoftie (16. Juni 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Sag mal dein Schatzi ist doch kein Gambler, sieht eher aus wie so ein altes High Octan. Übrigens gute Besserung da biste ja ganz blöde gelandet. Brauchst du jetzt einen Zivi der dich anzieht und dir den Hintern abputzt?



Mein lieber das is sogar das gambler von diesem jahr P gambler 30 
siehe hier 
http://www.scott-sports.com/gb_en/product/9047/44777/gambler_30
und wer brauch schon n zivi wenn man muddern hat xD?

ps. danke für die gut besserung und arsch abwischen krieg ich alleinö hin gott sei dank!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (16. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> Mein lieber das is sogar das gambler von diesem jahr P gambler 30
> siehe hier
> http://www.scott-sports.com/gb_en/product/9047/44777/gambler_30
> und wer brauch schon n zivi wenn man muddern hat xD?



Sorry stimmt aber da haben die Scott-Leute trotzdem ganz tief in der Schublade gekramt und ein paar alte Design-Entwürfe entstaubt. Sieht zumindest geiler aus als das Vorgängermodell.


----------



## AntiSoftie (16. Juni 2010)

hehe jo  find ich auch^^ aber ich fande das 09er gambler 10 geil


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (23. Juni 2010)

Ich rall's nicht mit dem Bilder einfügen..


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Juni 2010)

>>>Marc<<< schrieb:


> Ich rall's nicht mit dem Bilder einfügen..



biddeschön:


----------



## unocz (23. Juni 2010)

>>>Marc<<< schrieb:


> Ich rall's nicht mit dem Bilder einfügen..










bsp.


----------



## AntiSoftie (23. Juni 2010)

du kopierst einfach den BBC-code in das feldchen wenn du auf grafik einfügen drückst. fertig


----------



## doanthebikeking (23. Juni 2010)

GANZ EASY ! PASS AUF...

1.  Du gehst auf....... http://www.directupload.net/

2. Drücke auf durchsuchen und wähle das Foto aus welches du hochladen möchtest.

3. Drücke UPLOAD STARTEN

4. Nach ein paar sek. erscheint ein neues Fenster mit diversen Kästchen

5. Um dein Bild im Forum in voller Grösse zu zeigen brauchst du den Code aus Kästchen (4)

6. Markiere den Text in dem Kästchen so das er "blau" wird, dann drück mit der rechten maustaste auf den Text und wähle "kopieren"

7. Nun kannst du den Text in deinem Forum-Post einfügen.
    Dazu drückst du im Text fenster wenn du deinen Post verfasst einfach die rechte Maustaste und wählst einfügen.

8. FERTIG


----------



## AntiSoftie (23. Juni 2010)

das is mal ne ausfürhlich anleitung


----------



## lomo (24. Juni 2010)

Meins ist das im Hintergrund


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

saauu geil xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (24. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> saauu geil xD



Kinder brauchen eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung!


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

dachte das bist du aufn den foto :OOO


----------



## lomo (24. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> dachte das bist du aufn den foto :OOO



Klar, und ich arbeite bei Stiftung Warentest und teste Kinderfahrräder.
Aber das Trikot is schon mal richtig!


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

is das n kona trikot oder irre ich mich?? ^^


----------



## Kelme (24. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> is das n kona trikot oder irre ich mich?? ^^


Das ist ein Irrtum. Das ist ein "Nationalmannschafts-Trikot"


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

haha ;D wegen dem schwarzen getöns da ^^ das hat kona auch manchmal und da drin steht dann kona^^


----------



## Kelme (24. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> haha ;D wegen dem schwarzen getöns da ^^ das hat kona auch manchmal und da drin steht dann kona^^


Da ist vorne ein Adler drauf unten hinten drauf steht wirklich was: "Singlespeed Nationalmannschaft" und sonst nix. Hersteller ist auch ein anderer (Owayo).


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

woher weißt du das alles? xD


----------



## Kelme (24. Juni 2010)

Deshalb:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

*g*


----------



## lomo (24. Juni 2010)

Von hinten:





Von vorn:





In Aktion:





Als Patenonkel hat man halt seine Pflichten ...


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

Als Patenonkel hat man halt seine Pflichten ...

jo und die erfüllst du 1A


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2010)

wollt mein neues ma zeigen


----------



## doanthebikeking (27. Juni 2010)

Dann zeig auch bitte dein Bike und nicht dich


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> Dann zeig auch bitte dein Bike und nicht dich



Bitte schön 

14,26Kg bei 17cm Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doanthebikeking (28. Juni 2010)

Kann man nicht meckern 
Sieht gut aus!


----------



## zena (28. Juni 2010)

@guru:sehr schickist es ein Helius AM? und so leicht dass du mal wieder ne Pfalztour mitrocken könntest


----------



## AntiSoftie (28. Juni 2010)

die felgen sind der hammer!!


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2010)

zena schrieb:


> @guru:sehr schickist es ein Helius AM? und so leicht dass du mal wieder ne Pfalztour mitrocken könntest



Hi 10a,
ja des isn AM. Palztour würde ich gerne mal wieder machen, aber eure Startzeiten sind mir echt zu unchristlich


----------



## kawilli (28. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bitte schön
> 
> 14,26Kg bei 17cm Federweg



wow das ist so 80-er Porno, das es schon wieder richtig geil wird.
aber das I-Tüpfelchen ist die goldene Kette. Jetzt fehlt dir nur noch das passende 80-er Lycra-Knallbuntoutfit.


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2010)

Der Guru hat mir meine Helmform abgekupfert!

Hier meins:


----------



## Jogi (3. Juli 2010)

mal dieses:


 

mal jenes:




@Guru: der Monarch ist aber nicht dein Ernst, oder?
der ist doch für die Tonne


----------



## Speedbullit (3. Juli 2010)

falls wir mal zusammen fahren müssen wir aufpassen, dass wir die bikes nicht verwechseln 



guru39 schrieb:


>


----------



## katermurr (3. Juli 2010)

@Lev: na dass das mal da nicht 'nunterfällt!


----------



## plastikengel (3. Juli 2010)

rote speichen und pinke felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2010)

dat is net pink sondern lila, biste farbenblind oda s´stimmt was net mid deinem Monitor 

@Sb
haB DES rACE Face gedöhnse jetzt do.

alla donn.


----------



## plastikengel (4. Juli 2010)

des basst trotzdem ned zamme!


----------



## Speedbullit (7. Juli 2010)

das passt, zumindest nach meinem geschmack  , der sich nicht am mainstream orientiert.


----------



## AntiSoftie (7. Juli 2010)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> das passt, zumindest nach meinem geschmack  , der sich nicht am mainstream orientiert.



lol das is derbe mainstream o0 lila schwarz trägt doch immoment jeder lol? trotzdem siehts geil aus!!


----------



## metalfreak (8. Juli 2010)

schwupps...


----------



## katermurr (8. Juli 2010)

Goil. Bashguard brauchste net?


----------



## metalfreak (8. Juli 2010)

is ne e.13 LS1 da hast unten die rolle und oben nen käfig, da brauchst keinen bash...


----------



## kawilli (8. Juli 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> is ne e.13 LS1 da hast unten die rolle und oben nen käfig, da brauchst keinen bash...



na jedenfalls so lange nicht bis du das erste Mal mit dem Kettenblatt aufgesetzt hast.
Auf jeden Fall sieht das Bike Sche... Geil aus. Ich denke mal es fährt sich auch so scharf wie es aussieht.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## metalfreak (8. Juli 2010)

hmm hatte davor ne LG1+ die nach nem aufsetzer hin war trotz taco (bash)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (13. Juli 2010)

Dann poste ich auch mal wieder ein Bild...
Neu sind die Reifen (Onza Ibex DH 2,4) und der Sattel (Charge Spoon)


----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2010)

Du hast vorne ne Delle in der Felge!


----------



## lukabe (13. Juli 2010)

Ja allerdings 
Der Durchschlagschutz der Fatal Bert war nich so erste Sahne... mal schaun wie sich die Onza schlagen.


----------



## Bumble (13. Juli 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> mal schaun wie sich die Onza schlagen.



Berichte mal, bin gespannt wie sie dir taugen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2010)

Aktuelle Updates bei meinen Bikes:
Torque: Lenker (Reverse fli bar), Reifen (Schwalbe Wicked Will)






Surge: Gabel (Manitou Nixon Elite), Bremse (meine gute alte, neu geservicte Mono M4)


----------



## lukabe (14. Juli 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Berichte mal, bin gespannt wie sie dir taugen.



Hast du sie auch schon draufgehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2010)

Das Surge ist einfach Bääääm!


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Das Surge ist einfach Bääääm!


Würde dir sicher auch Spaß machen! 
Hat jetzt auch passend gekürzte Bremsleitungen, das Bild oben war von der "Anprobe"...


----------



## Bumble (14. Juli 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Hast du sie auch schon draufgehabt?



Ich fahr den seit nem 3/4 Jahr hinten und hatte bisher keinen Grund den wieder runterzumachen. 

Vorne hab ich den allerdings noch net getestet.


----------



## Romarius (20. Juli 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Berichte mal, bin gespannt wie sie dir taugen.



ich finds die Ibex auch ganz gut. sehr allroundig. (fahre immer mit viel luftdruck um platten zu vermeiden, daher kann ich wenig zum durchschlag sagen. die paar durchscläge die ich gespürt habe, haben sie ausgehalten.)


----------



## radsportnils (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

29" Turner Sultan ... new pimped


----------



## Kelme (21. Juli 2010)

radsportnils schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 29" Turner Sultan ... new pimped


Ich seh' nix!


----------



## radsportnils (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

29" Turner Sultan ... new pimped


----------



## Optimizer (21. Juli 2010)

radsportnils schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 29" Turner Sultan ... new pimped



seeeeehr schön! Aber Bashguard und zweifach hätte ich bei dir jetzt nicht erwartet...


----------



## pfalzbube (28. Juli 2010)

Dann auch mal meins





Aktuelles Setup. Epic Marathon Alu Bj 2005 mit etlichen Modifikationen. Ist mein einziges und muss für schnelle Runden beim Sigma Sport Marathon genügen.


----------



## cougar1982 (5. August 2010)

Seit ner Woche hab ich mein neus Rad. Kein Vergleich zu meinem alten Stahlpferd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (5. August 2010)

Links unten...


----------



## Flugrost (5. August 2010)

Und der Eigner "am Kreuz".


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2010)

uh, die Fox am Liteville ...dein frosch gefällt mir aber auch sehr!

Hab da übrigens auch was grünes..






nuff/nunner
(sollte mal n bild vom akutellen zustand - dreckig - machen)






nuff

jetzt fehlt mir nur noch n bissl nuff/viel nunner rad


----------



## Levty (5. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> uh, die Fox am


Keine Sorge, da oben stand noch mehr Geld rum 

Hey Armin, na so ganz gehört ja das Radl nicht mir


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2010)

am material scheiterts schliesslich eh nie!


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2010)

das zweite ist hübsch


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. August 2010)

Levty schrieb:


>


Wenn ich das (arme) Torque mit 40 und DHX Air sehe, wird mir schlecht...


----------



## Scalpi (8. August 2010)

...bin beruflich für einen Monat im Heidelberger Raum, mein Radl hab ich natürlich mitgenommen





Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in dem für mich doch sehr fremden Gelände


----------



## J.O (8. August 2010)

Schick wie lange kann man den auf den Sattel so sitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (8. August 2010)

...sehr lange

Hatte noch nie Probleme mit Carbonsattel - auch wenn die Tour mal 8h oder länger dauert


----------



## J.O (8. August 2010)

Die Kettenstrebe ist ja scharf gibt die noch extra flex? ist doch eigentlich gar nicht nötig bei einem Fully.


----------



## Scalpi (8. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Die Kettenstrebe ist ja scharf gibt die noch extra flex? ist doch eigentlich gar nicht nötig bei einem Fully.



Das Scalpel hat nur an der Wippe Gelenkpunkte







Der Hinterbau federt in sich-bis 80mm


----------



## J.O (8. August 2010)

Ah das wusste ich gar nicht, dann macht das natürlich sinn 
was wiegt das gute Stück den?


----------



## Scalpi (8. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Ah das wusste ich gar nicht, dann macht das natürlich sinn
> was wiegt das gute Stück den?



...so wie es oben steht


----------



## J.O (8. August 2010)

Und das mit Handtuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (8. August 2010)

...nee, die Waage wurde vorher 'genullt'


----------



## Fantomas_ (8. August 2010)

Tolles Bike aber was ist das für ein Schaltwerk (x7?) und was für eine Kurbel?


----------



## Scalpi (8. August 2010)

Fantomas_ schrieb:


> Tolles Bike aber was ist das für ein Schaltwerk (x7?) und was für eine Kurbel?



Schaltwerk ist ein XO



(zerlegt-geschliffen-schwarz eloxiert und alle Bolzen wurden neu aus Titan gedreht und ersetzt, der Käfig ist auch eigenbau

die Kurbel ist eine Cannondale Si Sl neu eloxiert und gelasert


----------



## eL (8. August 2010)

sehr schick
aber sind nich heutzutage an dem einen kurbelarm schon die zahnräder und die achse drann? 
ich nehme an die carbonteile vom schaltwerkskäfig stammen von kuka?!

na denn Prost L.


----------



## Scalpi (8. August 2010)

eL schrieb:


> sehr schick
> aber sind nich heutzutage an dem einen kurbelarm schon die zahnräder und die achse drann?
> ich nehme an die carbonteile vom schaltwerkskäfig stammen von kuka?!
> 
> na denn Prost L.



Bei der Cannondale Si Kurbel kann man (zum Glück) Kurbel, Spider & Achse von einander trennen.
So kann man zB. Den 'Standartspider verwenden(2 o. 3fach)


























oder ohne Spider




Die arbeiten am Schaltwerk/Umwerfer/Kurbel  hat 'Marco Appel' vorgenommen.
Die anderen Carbonarbeiten zB. am Cockpit habe ich mit Hilfe von Carbon-Tex selbst vorgenommen


----------



## eL (8. August 2010)

na denn fahr vorsichtig und machs nich kaputt

im raum heidelberg solln ne menge stöcke und steine im weg rum liegen


----------



## Scalpi (8. August 2010)

...na hoffentlich da fahr ich besonders gerne drüber


----------



## Fantomas_ (9. August 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Schaltwerk ist ein XO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na wer macht denn so etwas , mal im ernst-echt tolle Arbeit aber der Aufwand der dahinter steckt ist doch riesig. Ich habe in Deinem Fotoalbum gesehen dass Du mit dem Bike auch schon eine Transalp und den Velothon in Berlin bestritten hast - gab es irgend welche Ausfälle?
Ich frage nur weil auf dem ersten Blick sieht das Bike wie ein 'Modellrad' aus-aber wenn man näher hinschaut oder auch im Light-Bike-Forum nachliest (http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=11405&highlight=scalpel+leichte+hilfe), sieht man schon das vieles durchdacht und für den härteren Einsatz gemacht ist (Lenker bis 90kg usw.).
Ich finde das Rad echt klasse (für mich zu Racig aber das ist ja Geschagssache)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal - Happy Trails


----------



## IngeKoschmidder (10. August 2010)

Krass!!!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. August 2010)

Jau, finde ich auch. 

Krass sind auch die abrasierten Noppen am Vredestein. Sicher jeder einzeln gewichtsoptimiert! 

Gibt es dafür eine Umfallversicherung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (12. August 2010)

Gerade für Miro fertig geworden. Ok, Feinschliff (Pedale, ...) noch, aber sehr fein.
Ich durfte schon 100 Meter damit fahren


----------



## lomo (13. August 2010)

Fein, sehr fein!


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. August 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Fein, sehr fein!


----------



## Pasi95 (13. August 2010)

meins


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. August 2010)

@ Kelme  - Sehr schön, klappt das mit den TrickStuff gut?
Wäre eine  schöne Alternative für mein SSP, dann könnte ich endlich den Spanner wegwerfen...


----------



## Kelme (15. August 2010)

Es klappt einfacher, wenn es direkt eine HT II-Kurbel ist. Da ist es ein Einbau und passt. Bei der Stylo braucht es durch das GXP-Lager entweder ein kleines Drehteil oder den Hope-Adapter. Ist aber auch einfach.
Bei diesem Rad gibt es Erfahrungen mit dem Trickstuff naturgemäß eher weniger, da die gefahrenen Kilometer noch einstellig sind .


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (15. August 2010)

geniales Rot!


----------



## Morkai (18. August 2010)

So, mei Radl (öhm ja, nicht so ganz die Preiskalsse wie hier sonst üblich )






Erstmal zum "fahren lernen" für Null Euros ergattert. 
Immerhin ist vorne mitlerweile der gleiche Reifen drauf wir hinten und ein schönes Sram-Schaltwerk und neue Pedale hats auch bekommen.

Mehrere Königstuhl-Ausflüge und nen Abstecher zu unseren südbadischen Freunden auf den Schauinsland hats immerhin schon überlebt. Hoffentlich hälts bis zum Ende des Studiums...

Achja, 12,5kg wiegt er, der Panzer...


----------



## leo_s (18. August 2010)

Was auch immer andere davon halten mögen, mich fasziniert es immer mehr, Leute auf untypischen Rädern abgehen zu sehen als Lleuten mit extrem teuren rädern beim durch den Wald schleichen zu zu sehen. (nichts gegen teure geile Räder und deren Ritter) Also meinen Respekt haste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (18. August 2010)

Erst habe ich dann wollte ich doch ich habe an meine Anfänge zurück gedacht. Daher sage ich und Respekt!!!


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. August 2010)

Wenn du jetzt noch nen andern Sattel draufschraubst tuts nach dan Fahrten auch nimmer so weh am Bobbes  
Aber de Leo hat scho Recht mit seiner Einstellung zu Teuer/Billig


----------



## .floe. (19. August 2010)

Von mir auch beide Daumen hoch. Ich hab auch so angefangen. Wenn du auf dem Teil sauber fahren lernst, dann fährst du später, auf einem besseren Bike, jedem davon.


----------



## Morkai (19. August 2010)

Hehe Merci, dass man hier mir so nem Bock net verstoßen wird .

Hier mal eins vom heutigen "Stuhlgang", in der passenden Umgebung und nicht im hässlichen Keller.
Bin bis jetzt eigentlich erstaunlich zufrieden mit dem Teil, mal abgesehen von der "Feder"gabel, alles tip top eingestellt, fährt bremst und schaltet... 
Vielleicht kommt irgendwann ne schöne schwarze Starrgabel rein und entsprechend breitete Reifen als Ausgleich.






Achso dem Bobbes gehts auch gut, da vorne auf der Spitze sitz ich ja net


----------



## Flugrost (19. August 2010)

Das ist meins:


----------



## eL (20. August 2010)

Schwucke!

traust dich nich mehr in wald? oder hast jetz noie rennrattfreunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi-Y (22. August 2010)

Hi,
mal ein update von meinem Hobel, etwas "gephotoshopt":





Wiegt zarte 18,5 kg...dafür rollt es aber umso schneller!


----------



## Der Yetiman (22. August 2010)




----------



## Lynus (22. August 2010)

p0rn0 !


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. August 2010)

GOIL


----------



## Hardtail94 (1. September 2010)

Eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## Flugrost (2. September 2010)

eL schrieb:


> Schwucke!
> 
> traust dich nich mehr in wald? oder hast jetz noie rennrattfreunde.


Ungewohnt es wird sein. Trau dich mal wieder her und sehen Du wirst, werter Padawan.


----------



## Cartel29 (8. September 2010)

Kein Bild, aber ein Video 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14767216"]Gravity sucks on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Speedbullit (8. September 2010)

Andi-Y schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal ein update von meinem Hobel, etwas "gephotoshopt":
> 
> 
> ...



wußte doch das ich das rad von irgendwoher kenne


----------



## biker-didi (19. März 2011)

mein  Spielzeug


----------



## Flugrost (19. März 2011)

Oh, ein 901!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-didi (19. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Oh, ein 901!



von Canyon


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2011)

Döner meinte vermutlich die optische Ähnlichkeit


----------



## lomo (19. März 2011)

Oh, ein Torque!


----------



## Optimizer (19. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh, ein Torque!


Oh, ein Polemiker


----------



## lomo (19. März 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Oh, ein Polemiker



Ich würd mal gern ein Bagger sehen!


----------



## Optimizer (19. März 2011)

Bitte schön! Ist aber nur ein "Teaser"....


----------



## lomo (19. März 2011)

On-One "Totenkopf" von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Oh, ein 901!


Oh, ein alter Hut mit sooo einem Bart!


@ Didi: 2. Bild Ätna?

btw: ich weiß noch nicht, ab wann ich nächste Woche Zeit hätte - mir sind just ein paar Steine in den Weg gepurzelt


----------



## lomo (19. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oh, ein alter Hut mit sooo einem Bart!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-didi (19. März 2011)

@Smubob das 2. Bild ist von La Palma

wegen nächster Woche kannst Dich mal melden, 
ich hoffe die Steine sind nicht so groß


----------



## Flugrost (19. März 2011)

biker-didi schrieb:


>



Oh, La Palma! Schleck!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2011)

@ lomo: 2 Idioten, 1 Gedanke 


@ Didi: Die Steine liegen gerade in der Werkstatt und warten drauf, dass (hoffentlich) am Montag jemand herausfindet, warum sie nicht mehr richtig rollen.  Wirkt sich nicht unbedingt direkt aufs Biken aus, hab ja ne Bahn-Fahrkarte, aber andere wichtige Sachen werden dadurch nach hinten verschoben...


----------



## lomo (19. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ lomo: 2 Idioten, 1 Gedanke  ...


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (23. März 2011)

Die Schönwetterkarre...


----------



## metalfreak (23. März 2011)

bald ist es im perfektem Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (23. März 2011)

Bin gerne damit unterwegs:




Singlespeedsaurier von *lomo* auf Flickr


... oder auch damit:




Bergaufrad von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2011)

Wann kommt das Scharniermonster denn zum Einsatz?


----------



## lomo (23. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wann kommt das Scharniermonster denn zum Einsatz?



Am 3. September


----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2011)

War mehr für die Unwissenden - hab natürlich schon selbern nachgegoogelt... 
Dieses Jahr werde ich am 3.9. in der Nähe sein, und mir das Spektakel mal richtig anschauen.


----------



## -Itchy- (23. März 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> bald ist es im perfektem Aufbau



Wenns nich vorher bricht  *duckundwech* !

Schaut schon Porno aus .


----------



## .floe. (24. März 2011)

Meins war auch noch nicht hier. Foto ist älter, da wars grad ein paar Stunden alt. Aktuellere Fotos habsch net.


----------



## Optimizer (24. März 2011)

Schönes Surge!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (24. März 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> bald ist es im perfektem Aufbau



Black Beauty 
da könnte ich glatt neidisch werden wenn ich nicht schon das hier rumstehen hätte:





is aber auch noch ne Baustelle...


----------



## -Itchy- (25. März 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal, mit meinem "miniDH" 







Cheers!


----------



## mlb (25. März 2011)

Hier mal meine Eierschaukel...



Steht übrigens zum Verkauf....;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. April 2011)

offizielle fredwiederbelebung...


----------



## Kelme (24. Juni 2011)

Umbau abgeschlossen.




GT Zaskar LE Singlespeedifikation von kelme_sis auf Flickr




GT Zaskar LE Singlespeedifikation von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Als nächstes steht die Probefahrt an.


----------



## lomo (24. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Umbau abgeschlossen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Juni 2011)

bis auf den blöden Spanner gefällt mir das Teil super gut!


----------



## lomo (25. Juni 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... blöden Spanner ...



Ich seh keinen! 

Achso, das meinst du!


----------



## Nomok (26. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein Neues/Altes Cube

*http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/924102*
*http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/924099*


----------



## Nomok (26. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein Neues/Altes Cube


----------



## Optimizer (5. Juli 2011)

Darf ich vorstellen: Mr. Baggerschmidt


----------



## unocz (5. Juli 2011)

Seeeeeexxxxxxyyyyyy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (5. Juli 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> Seeeeeexxxxxxyyyyyy


Danke! Geht allerdings auch so ein bissel in Richtung BBW: 14,7kg...


----------



## S.Wagner (5. Juli 2011)

trails ... pfälzerwald ... 29" ... tallboy


----------



## sic_ (5. Juli 2011)

Aber diese Bremsen.. 

Es wird dringenst Zeit für einen Bremsentausch und die entjungferung..


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> 14,7kg...


Das ist der Preis für Hammerschmidt und Variostütze


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Juli 2011)

sehr schönes Santa. Würd mich ja mal reizen es auf den Strecken von Königstuhl und Co zu fahren.. So im Vergleich zu 26"


----------



## lomo (6. Juli 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Danke! Geht allerdings auch so ein bissel in Richtung *BBW*: ...



Wassen das?

Ansonsten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (6. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wassen das?
> 
> Ansonsten:



Muss ich dich da wirklich aufklären????


----------



## Kelme (6. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wassen das?
> 
> Ansonsten:


lomo, denk mal an Rubens. Ne, also nicht an ihn selbst, sondern eher an einen Teil seiner Bilder. Also die mit den Frauens drauf .


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2011)

S.Wagner schrieb:


>


Schick 

Fehlt nur noch die 34 Talas 
Oder zumindestens ne Gabel mit Kashima Coating passend zum Dämpfer.
Für den Preis von dem Radel muss die Optik schon stimmig sein.


----------



## Optimizer (6. Juli 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch die 34 Talas


Hat mich auch gewundert.....zumal der liebe Stephan doch direkt an der Fuchsquelle sitzt....


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen: Mr. Baggerschmidt



Hübsch geworden 
Fährt sich's auch so gut wie es aussieht? -> Bericht *bettel*

Ich warte leider immer noch 
(Hatte keine Geduld mehr für das Troof, jetzt warte ich auch auf einen Bagger... in der Hoffnung, dass der vor August kommt!)


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juli 2011)

@Baggerfahrer:

Na da isses ja schon! Jefällt mir, jefällt mir! 
Allerdings hätte mich das schöne Ragley-Logo auf dem Unterrohr nicht gestört...
Und der Knick sieht nach dem Aufbau richtig gut aus, auf der Homepage fand ich den Rahmen irgendwie komisch.

14,7 kg ist ein angemessenes Gewicht für ein ordentliches Bike, mein Trailstar love wiegt etwas mehr.
Allerdings sind mittlerweile die meisten Enduro-Fullys leichter, trotz Vario-Gedöhns.


----------



## S.Wagner (6. Juli 2011)




----------



## S.Wagner (6. Juli 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Schick
> 
> Fehlt nur noch die 34 Talas
> Oder zumindestens ne Gabel mit Kashima Coating passend zum Dämpfer.
> Für den Preis von dem Radel muss die Optik schon stimmig sein.



... kommt diese Woche


----------



## Optimizer (6. Juli 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Baggerfahrer:
> 
> Na da isses ja schon! Jefällt mir, jefällt mir!
> Allerdings hätte mich das schöne Ragley-Logo auf dem Unterrohr nicht gestört...
> ...



Fürs Unterrohr gibts da noch 5Tausend Sticker, die dem Rahmen beiliegend waren. Da wird sich noch was finden.
Bezüglich Knick hab ich schon den 16"-Rahmen gesehen, da sieht der Knick wieder absolut unmöglich aus....
Und dann, was will ich mit leichten Enduro-Fullys? Wenn ich sowas wollte, dann hätte ich nicht dies Stahlviech aufgebaut...


----------



## Houschter (6. Juli 2011)

S.Wagner schrieb:


> ... kommt diese Woche



Ihr habt nicht zufällig auch noch ne 36er Van rumliegen? 

@Opti: schickes Radl  Und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bezüglich Knick hab ich schon den 16"-Rahmen gesehen, da sieht der Knick wieder absolut unmöglich aus....




ich hab's befürchtet 
na was soll's... hab ich halt endlich mal ein echtes Damen-Rad mit Tiefeinstieg. Quasi artgerecht ... ob ich gleich noch ein Lenkerkörbchen dafür bestellen sollte?

Und wie fährt er denn nun, der Knick-Bagger? *bettelbettel*


----------



## Kelme (6. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> Und wie fährt er denn nun, der Knick-Bagger? *bettelbettel*



Erster Eindruck


----------



## lomo (6. Juli 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Muss ich dich da wirklich aufklären????



Ich kann es mir ja da raussuchen!


----------



## Optimizer (6. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ich hab's befürchtet
> na was soll's... hab ich halt endlich mal ein echtes Damen-Rad mit Tiefeinstieg. Quasi artgerecht ... ob ich gleich noch ein Lenkerkörbchen dafür bestellen sollte?



Hier der 16" Knickbagger:









scylla schrieb:


> Und wie fährt er denn nun, der Knick-Bagger? *bettelbettel*



Der Herr K. hats schon verlinkt...


----------



## Kelme (6. Juli 2011)

Broken Bow wird schon passen.


----------



## lomo (6. Juli 2011)

Hm, das schreit förmlich mal wieder nach ner stählernen FR-/AM-Hardtail-Ausfahrt ...


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juli 2011)

Nicht Bildungswerk der Bayrischen Wirtschaft?


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hier der 16" Knickbagger:



die Farbe lenkt doch ganz gut von dem Knick ab :kotz:


Danke an Herrn K. fürs Verlinken! 

Vielleicht eher BBB (big beautiful bagger) statt BBW? Sonst wäre "er" ja eine "sie"!... obwohl, könnte namensrechtliche Schwierigkeiten geben


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, es muss BBB heißen... 

Ich finde, das ist ein schönes grün - und so in 16" und mit Knick würde es mir bestimmt auch gut stehen.
Upps! Hoffentlich hat das mein Trailstar love nicht gelesen - das hat vor lauter Eifersucht mein Fully in den Keller verbannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2011)

... oder wenn's mal wieder eine BBBodenprobe gab...


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juli 2011)




----------



## lomo (6. Juli 2011)

Ihr macht mich ferddisch!


----------



## eL (7. Juli 2011)

ich find es  sagen wir mal " interessant"

irgendwie anders

hat anscheinend nicht mehr viel mit der geometrie eines FR fahrades ala SC kamel zu tun.

beste grüße


----------



## Deleted 38566 (8. Juli 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen: Mr. Baggerschmidt




sehr schönes Baggerchen, von der Farbe war ich anfang skeptisch, aber mit der Weißen Rock-Shox und der stimmigen Hammerschmidt 
Einzig der Vorbau stört das Gesammtbild.
Kannst du mal über die Reifen nach Sachkundiger Testfahrt nach BBT Art berichten, danke


----------



## Optimizer (8. Juli 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal über die Reifen nach Sachkundiger Testfahrt nach BBT Art berichten, danke



Was is'n jetzt wieder BBT????
Samstag klappt leider nicht bei mir; ich könnte nur sonntags.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (12. Juli 2011)

so, meine beiden Hobel....


----------



## katermurr (17. Juli 2011)

Hurra! Endlich ist die Juicy runter (will jemand günstig kaufen? ):


----------



## Levty (17. Juli 2011)

Beste Gabel!
Verkaufste die Orangene Z1?


----------



## katermurr (17. Juli 2011)

ja. baut dann doch zu flach... Interesse? Kannst gern mal gucken kommen.
naja, die 66 hier hat 170mm, nur ein Rädchen und wiegt 3,7kg - gibt wohl noch bessere 
Aber die kriegt man dafür einfach nicht kaputt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

Oh, eine The One - viel Glück damit  WENN sie funktioniert, ist es ja echt ne gute Bremse...


----------



## katermurr (18. Juli 2011)

hehe ja hab's gehört, aber ich scheine Glück gehabt zu haben, musste (noch) nicht entlüften und Druckpunkt ist stabil und hart (beim Einbremsen und Cruisen; Trailtest folgt heute). 

Das Teil gibt's im Übrigen (wie andere Formulas) gerade für 50% bei Hibike, in Kombination mit nem Gutschein wird das echt zum Schnäppchen


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2011)

mein neues


----------



## Levty (18. Juli 2011)

katermurr schrieb:


> jInteresse? Kannst gern mal gucken kommen.
> n


Interesse ja, nur grade JETZT kein Bedarf. Kann sich aber bald ändern. Werde mich melden .


----------



## lomo (18. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> mein neues



Lecker! 
Wie sind'n die Bremsen?


----------



## eL (18. Juli 2011)

meinst du des ratt oder des Etablissement

oder nee lass ma raten!

du lieferst gerade aus ;-) occ lässt grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Lecker!
> Wie sind'n die Bremsen?



die sin sübba  Verzögerung wie die Gustav M aber nur halb so schwer!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

Sin des noie Maguras? Wenn ja, welle?


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2011)

MT 8. Die sind aber Technisch alle gleich und unterscheiden sich nur durch das Gewicht und Material.


----------



## Flugrost (18. Juli 2011)

...und den Preisch.


----------



## lomo (18. Juli 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...und den Preisch.



Eschd? Scheische!


----------



## MoneSi (18. Juli 2011)

Wart ihr bei den Sch'tis?


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...und den Preisch.



369â¬ pro StÃ¼ck  Das kÃ¶nnen sich wirklich nur sÃ¼perreiche Scheichs, Weltraumastronauten, Doktoren und Zahnklempner leisten 

MT 6 4 2 sind dann aber schon wieder im grÃ¼nen Bereich


----------



## Flugrost (18. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> 369 pro Stück  Das können sich wirklich nur süperreiche Scheichs, Weltraumastronauten, Doktoren und Zahnklempner leisten


----------



## lomo (18. Juli 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> 369 pro Stück  Das können sich wirklich nur süperreiche Scheichs, Weltraumastronauten, Doktoren und Zahnklempner leisten


Gesundheit!  So gut kann die Bremse gar nicht sein...


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. Juli 2011)

och leute, kommt schon   

Ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gesundheit!  So gut kann die Bremse gar nicht sein...



Oh doch, kannst gerne mal testen kommen


----------



## lomo (19. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Oh doch, kannst gerne mal testen kommen


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juli 2011)

*g*!


----------



## LF-X (19. Juli 2011)

Gestern fertig geworden (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=530580):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scout-11 (22. Juli 2011)

Mein erstes eigenes Baby. 

Hoffe es gefällt euch.
Mir macht es zumindest richtig viel spaß damit rumzuheizen.

Gruß Scout-11


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. Juli 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> Hoffe es gefällt euch.




DIR musses gefallen,wir sind nur Nebensache 
schick, schickauch wenn ich mich mit der Hinterbau-Art noch nie wirklich anfreunden konnte^^


----------



## Scout-11 (23. Juli 2011)

> Hinterbau-Art



Meinst du wohl das es auseinander geht und nedd zusammen, na ich hatte noch keine Probleme damit. Es gongt zwar immer mal wieder, aber des hängt mit der Aufhängung zusammen. Und man kann alles damit anstellen, von dem her JA ES GEFÄLLT MIR.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (24. Juli 2011)

So das neue wäre jetzt auch da.....


----------



## Scout-11 (24. Juli 2011)

Cooles Teil, die Farben kombienation gefällt mir


----------



## lomo (24. Juli 2011)

Ist der Umlenkhebel so massiv wie er aussieht?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (24. Juli 2011)

Also das Grün sieht in wirklichkeit noch etwas heller und greller aus und macht echt was her. Ja der Umlenkhebel ist so massiv wie er aussieht


----------



## Tobsn (24. Juli 2011)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> ...



Mei, da hast dir ja was richtig Leckeres rausgelassen. 
Der Hinterbau geht wie Sau und meiner Meinung nach einer der Besten am Markt.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (24. Juli 2011)

Also Bergab geht das Bike echt brutal, total spurtreu und lässt sich super um enge Kurven zirkeln. Auch Berghoch hat es eine verdammt guten Vortrieb, nur muss ich noch ein wenig meine Beine trainieren oder doch die Kettenblätter wechseln


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Juli 2011)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Also Bergab geht das Bike echt brutal, total spurtreu und lässt sich super um enge Kurven zirkeln. Auch Berghoch hat es eine verdammt guten Vortrieb, nur muss ich noch ein wenig meine Beine trainieren oder doch die Kettenblätter wechseln



viel Spaß mit dem Teil, damit wird alles schön glatt gebügelt ... 
Kettenstrebenschutz weißt du ja schon bescheid  Lezyne find ich TOP!!
Kettenblätter: 22 + 36 + Bash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (25. Juli 2011)

Einen bash werde ich mir irgendwann auch noch dran bauen. Vielleicht kommt dann noch eine kefü dazu.


----------



## Hardtail85 (13. Juli 2012)

Wenn man hier eure BIKEs so sieht trau man sich als Anfänger ja kaum Fragen zustellen , nuja aber so einigehabe ich doch wo ich mit euren Erfahrungen bestimmt weiter komme.

Es geht um den "UMBAU" eines 26" ALU Hardtail BIKE nunja ich möchte es gelände gäniger machen, was muss ich alles bedenken ?

- Welche Reifen sind am besten ? Conti, Maxxis oder Schwalbe
- wieveil Zoll Reifen kann ich an einem herkömmlichen Bike Verwenden2,0 / 2,1/ 2,2 / 2,25 oder 2,3 )
- Lohnen sich MAGURA HS ?
- und kann ich einen Innenverschraubten 1 1/8" Vorbau gegen einen Aufgeschraubten ersetzen ? bekomme ich die nötigen Adapter?
- wo kann man evtl. gebrauchte Teile günstig erwerben ?

viele Fragen und kaum ANtworten  wek kann mir helfen ?


----------



## MikeDE (18. Juli 2012)

Ich werde neuer Fotos gleich haben:


----------



## rmfausi (18. Juli 2012)

Jetzt habe ich auch wieder einen Singlespeeder .





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## unocz (18. Juli 2012)

schön schön.........


----------



## Kelme (19. Juli 2012)

Warum ist an dem Klein ein Kettenspanner?
Wenn das Blau amTriangle bleiben soll, könnte man evemtuell die Schnellspanner in der gleichen Farbe wählen. Das wäre dann immer noch nicht "zu bunt".

Aber sonst. Schönes Rad


----------



## Optimizer (19. Juli 2012)

Zwei extrem schicke Singlespeeder!


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (19. Juli 2012)

bitteschön


----------



## BejayMTB (19. Juli 2012)

Dachte es sollte ein Canyon werden? Netter Hobel, vielleicht kommst Du ja damit die Thingstätte runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (19. Juli 2012)

...aber neben den Treppen!


----------



## unocz (19. Juli 2012)

so dann will ich hier auch mal mein neues zeigen


----------



## Optimizer (19. Juli 2012)

igittigitt.....


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (19. Juli 2012)

corratec Bow zwilling....lach da hat sich simplon mal glatt am design bedient...aber ist doch ganz cool, bin kein 29er fan aber der gesamteinduck ist stimmig...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Juli 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> so dann will ich hier auch mal mein neues zeigen



Habe gehört, das Rad wiegt jetzt mehr als Du!


----------



## unocz (19. Juli 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Habe gehört, das Rad wiegt jetzt mehr als Du!


 

naja ich glaube das ist ein wenig übertrieben 

von einem corratec zwilling zu sprechen, auf grund eines geschwungenen oberrohres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (19. Juli 2012)

Ich bin übrigens schuld, dass Simplon keine Enduro-Bikes mehr im Angebot hat!


----------



## scotty23 (19. Juli 2012)

So hier mal mein Rad, endlich fertig geworden...


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2012)

Mein Restekistenbaik


----------



## Kelme (19. Juli 2012)

@güg: Den Baum kenn' ich. Schönes Ratt.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (20. Juli 2012)

restekiste oder schatztruhe rainer ????


----------



## Levty (21. Juli 2012)

Beides für im Kreis herum fahren. Im Hintergrund versteckt sich die Schlampe.







:beer:


----------



## eL (21. Juli 2012)

was hast dir den da für ne latte ans oberrohr genagelt?


----------



## Levty (21. Juli 2012)

Eine Alternative zur Klingel.


----------



## Flugrost (21. Juli 2012)

Die Alternative zur Klingel im Wald heißt "Klappspaten" - for urban uses: Ganz großer Hammer...


----------



## Bergfried (22. Juli 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Beides für im Kreis herum fahren. Im Hintergrund versteckt sich die Schlampe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weniger ist oft mehr!! ...sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (29. Juli 2012)

Hier nun endlich mal mein Chaka, mit der neuen Gabel!


----------



## MikeDE (30. Juli 2012)

New Pics:


























NOS Ritchey Forcelite Lenker
DiaCompe SS5 Bremshebeln
Street-Friendly Reifen
RaceFace Kürbel
KMC 9spd Kette


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Juli 2012)

Hübscher Fahrradständer!
Dürfen wir dich Jason nennen? 


...cumulous grau...


----------



## unocz (31. Juli 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hübscher Fahrradständer!
> Dürfen wir dich Jason nennen?


----------



## -BenZi- (31. Juli 2012)

Mein 2012er Noton


----------



## Kelme (31. Juli 2012)

Jetzt mal nix gegen das Noton. Bestimmt ein feines Rad, aber fällt Euch auf wie wohltuend so ein Bild von einem feinen Rad sein kann, wenn man sich ein wenig Mühe gibt? Aber das Klein hätte man auch auf eine Müllhalde stellen können und es wäre schön gewesen.


Kelme - pro schöne Radbilder


----------



## -BenZi- (31. Juli 2012)

Ist halt im artgerechten einsatz


----------



## Haardtfahrer (31. Juli 2012)

Vllt meinte Kelme etwas mehr  Einbindung solcher Aspekte:

http://fotodesign-sierigk.de/persepktive-und-fotografie.html


----------



## Levty (31. Juli 2012)

Das bisschen Dreck? Selbst das weiß der Griffe und des Sattels blendet einen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -BenZi- (1. August 2012)

Ein älteres Bild, aber sauber und Perspektive kann das mein Handy


----------



## Kelme (1. August 2012)

Schon besser. Aber ein Handy ist halt ein Telefon und keine Kamera (und wird auch nie eine). Es ist alleine schon ein Irrglaube, dass ein Telefon vernünftig Musik abspielen kann. Das ganze funktioniert nur dann, wenn man seine Ansprüche weit genug nach unten schraubt.


----------



## Quente (1. August 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Schon besser. Aber ein Handy ist halt ein Telefon und keine Kamera (und wird auch nie eine). Es ist alleine schon ein Irrglaube, dass ein Telefon vernünftig Musik abspielen kann. Das ganze funktioniert nur dann, wenn man seine Ansprüche weit genug nach unten schraubt.


 

...wieeee? Dann ist das Leben auch kein Ponyhof?


----------



## -BenZi- (1. August 2012)

Dachte immer ein Iphone kann alles, aber auch diesen Traum hast du mir jetzt zerstört

Mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig, als in den MediaMarkt zu stürmen und deren Topmodell zu kaufen, da ich sonst den hohen Anforderungen des Forums nicht gerecht werde


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Aber ein Handy ist halt ein Telefon und keine Kamera (und wird auch nie eine). Es ist alleine schon ein Irrglaube, dass ein Telefon vernünftig Musik abspielen kann. Das ganze funktioniert nur dann, wenn man seine Ansprüche weit genug nach unten schraubt.


Oh, jetzt klingst du aber gerade verdammt "alt" 
Es gibt durchaus Handy-Knipsen, die vernünftige Fotos machen und auch die Klangqualität der Musik gefällt mir bei meinem (besser als bei einigen Geräten, die nur fürs Musik machen da sind). Was ist da deine Referenz? Vinyl mit Röhrenverstärker? 


Handyknipsbilder:









Finde ich zumindest "brauchbar". Meine erste Digicam, mit der ich nicht telefonieren oder Musik hören konnte, hat das nicht so gut hingekriegt...

Ok, der Vergleich hierzu hinkt natürlich schon etwas:









...vor allem, wen man bedenkt, dass die verkleinerten Versionen der Bilder im Fotoalbum deutlich in der Qualität reduziert werden.


----------



## kraft_werk (16. August 2012)

Hier mein Schmuckstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (17. August 2012)

mhmmm, dann den kleinen Treppenweg rechts vom Felsen runter *_*


----------



## kraft_werk (17. August 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> mhmmm, dann den kleinen Treppenweg rechts vom Felsen runter *_*


  

..es stand auch schon in Fahrtrichtung


----------



## whiteie (20. August 2012)

-BenZi- schrieb:


> Mein 2012er Noton



wunderschön, dem Einsatz entsprechende Sauberkeit


----------



## habahoz (21. August 2012)

Mein DH: Giant Glory 1 2012


----------



## RaceKing (21. August 2012)

@ Hardtail94 

Treppenweg!?! Wo genau im Pfälzerwald ist der?


----------



## -BenZi- (21. August 2012)

Ist der teufelsstein


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. August 2012)

RaceKing schrieb:


> @ Hardtail94
> 
> Treppenweg!?! Wo genau im Pfälzerwald ist der?



Gibt recht viele Treppen im PW  
DEr Große Stein,der auf den Strive-'Bildern zu erkennen ist, nennt sich Teufelsstein oberhab von Bad Dürkheim. Dort gehen ein paar schöne treppen runter


----------



## RaceKing (25. August 2012)

Hab vorgerstern auch mal wieder die ein oder andere befahren  Ich bin auch an Bad Dürkheim vorbeigefahren, aber die Tour war auch so schon anstrengend genug, da hatte ich keine Lust mehr noch weiter zu fahren  Das nächste Mal werde ich vielleicht den Teufelsstein in Angriff nehmen


----------



## MikeDE (4. September 2012)

1991 Marin Bear Valley:

























































So weit:

XT m735 v. Umwerfer
XT m735 h. Shortcage Umwerfer
XT m735 Pedale
XT m735 Daumi's
XT m730 Kürbel
DiaCompe 987's & SS5 Hebel, Ritchey Beläge
Velo Sattel
Tune titan Schnellspanner AC9, AC16+17
Middleburn 36z HC Kettenblatt(26z kommt irrgendwann diese Woche)
und nicht im Fotos- Schwalbe SmartSam 2.10


----------



## guru39 (4. September 2012)

MikeDE schrieb:


>



Totales Eloxalmassaker 

Sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2012)

MikeDE schrieb:


> 1991 Marin Bear Valley


Sehr hübsch! Darf man nach dem Einsatzgebiet fragen? Vermutlich nicht mehr das ursprüngliche?


----------



## Lynus (5. September 2012)

Ist der Umwerfer dran, um an der Ampel den Leerlauf einzulegen ?




Ansonsten: Schönes Bike, sieht aus wie NOS


----------



## strandi (6. September 2012)

Lynus schrieb:


> Ist der Umwerfer dran, um an der Ampel den Leerlauf einzulegen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch ne Kettenführung 
Ansonsten ja, feines Bike


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

Stimmt, da fehlt ja ein weiteres Kettenblatt...



strandi schrieb:


> Das ist doch ne Kettenführung


Das macht tendentiell Sinn, dazu bräuchte man dann aber den Schalthebel nicht...! Oder fungiert das als "Kettenlinienanpassung" wenn hinten geschaltet wird?


----------



## Optimizer (6. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...dazu bräuchte man dann aber den Schalthebel nicht...!



Warum denn nicht? So kann man spontan ein zweites Kettenblatt ab- bzw. anbauen...


----------



## Joshua60 (6. September 2012)

MikeDE schrieb:


> 1991 Marin Bear Valley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei 2 Kettenblättern ist ein Umwerfer schon angesagt

Tolle Rahmenlackierung  Aber ich hätte noch ein wenig blau und violett genommen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? So kann man spontan ein zweites Kettenblatt ab- bzw. anbauen...


Ajo, aber wenn dem nicht so wäre, würden auch die Endanschlagsschrauben reichen...




Joshua60 schrieb:


> Bei 2 Kettenblättern ist ein Umwerfer schon angesagt


UPS! Wo kommen denn die Tomaten her, die plötzlich vor mir liegen...?


----------



## MikeDE (6. September 2012)

Lynus schrieb:


> Ist der Umwerfer dran, um an der Ampel den Leerlauf einzulegen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





strandi schrieb:


> Das ist doch ne Kettenführung
> Ansonsten ja, feines Bike





Joshua60 schrieb:


> Bei 2 Kettenblättern ist ein Umwerfer schon angesagt
> 
> Tolle Rahmenlackierung  Aber ich hätte noch ein wenig blau und violett genommen!





Hahahaha....ich habe noch ein Kettenblatt anzubauen.  Wann ich die Kürbel installiert habe, es war nicht dabei. ;-)


----------



## Kelme (6. September 2012)

Niemand hat die Absicht ein zweites Kettenblatt zu montieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Niemand hat die Absicht ein zweites Kettenblatt zu montieren!


Da gebe ich dir *ausnahmsweise* sogar mal recht  ...so lange die Kassette genug Bandbreite hat, ist das eigentlich auch überholt - nur schade, dass die Hersteller dabei ewig nicht aus dem Quark kommen 


(ja, ich wusste schon, worauf du rauswolltest, aber DIE Absicht hat wirklich keiner )


----------



## eL (10. September 2012)

niemals bekehren lassen und niemals rechtfertigen


----------



## lomo (10. September 2012)

eL schrieb:


> niemals bekehren lassen und niemals rechtfertigen


----------



## el Zimbo (11. September 2012)

Und denkt dran: 10-fach-Ketten reißen früher...


----------



## Bergziege1980 (28. September 2012)

Das Ungeheuer vom Ungeheuersee


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2012)

Ach, hier hatte ich den neuen Hobel (wobei eigentlich nur Rahmen mit Dämpfer und Sattel/Stütze neu sind) noch nicht gepostet...

Tadaaaa! 





Canyon Torque FRX, Größe L, Farbe "rawrange", auf dem Foto in der Einstellung 185/Hi (= Federweg/Lenkwinkel -> getrennt voneinander einstellbar: 185/203 + Hi = 65°, Lo = 64°).
Schon auf 2 kleinen Touren erprobt, geht trotz aktuell grenzwertig weicher Feder superb bergauf (dank dem angenehm steilen Sitzwinkel) - deutlich besser als das alte Torque FR, die Gabelabsenkung wird fast obsolet...! Der flachere Lenkwinkel ist sehr angenehm und stört auch beim berghoch fahren nicht. Was noch kommt (sobald lieferbar): eine KS LEV 150, dann gehts noch angenehmer bergauf, da die originale Stütze ein paar cm zu kurz ist. Aktuelles Gewicht mit Touren-LRS: 15,7kg - mit Bikepark-LRS 1kg mehr - Teileliste im Fotoalbum.

Alles in Allem: das Teil ist eine Wucht!  Morgen gehts nach Lac Blanc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeDE (15. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Niemand hat die Absicht ein zweites Kettenblatt zu montieren!















Und my new Project:-O, 1642g of Sandvik Ti....


----------



## Kelme (15. Oktober 2012)

Och menno! Jetzt hast du's kaputt gemacht.

Schönes Bike. Auch mit zwei Blättern. Man muss ja nicht so genau hingucken.


----------



## 01wheeler (15. Oktober 2012)

Neuestes Projekt abgeschlossen und 2 Tage in  Bischofsmais ausgeführt.






Ist gegenüber meinem AM oder Enduro nochmals eine Steigerung, freue mich schon auf Lac Blanc 2013.


----------



## MikeDE (18. Oktober 2012)

Heute:










FSA Orbit Equipe Steuersatz 
Plain-Jane(Billig)UN55 110mm Tretlager
RaceFace Ride '11 Sattelstütze 
Avid SD5's(bis ich finde hs33 Racelines)
Spesh Son of Strongarm Kürbel(vielleicht...)

Und unterwegs:

Charge Spoon(schwarz/orange)
Tune Sattelrohr QR Klemmung
'92 Spinner Gabel
Dura Ace 7700 9spd Kassette 11-23(160g!!!)


----------



## Kelme (23. November 2012)

Mal kein individueller Aufbau, sondern eine feine Altherrenschaukel für künftige Unternehmungen.




AMS 150 Pro von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Bei der Ausstattung und dem angebotenen Preis konnte und wollte ich nicht nein sagen. Ich fürchte, wir werden viel Spaß haben. Pedale werden noch getauscht.
Angenehm: Das Lenkergeröhr passt mit seinen 780mm perfekt zu der breite am Stahlhardtail (785mm).


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (23. November 2012)

Sehr feines Rad. Die Easton Laufräder sind echt klasse und sehr robust. Die "The One" hab ich seit heute auch am Bike, fühlt sich schon mal sehr geil an.


----------



## rmfausi (23. November 2012)

Schönes Rad, die Farbe gefällt mir sehr gut und natürlich mit hinten Dämpfer.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (24. November 2012)

Kelme hatte 2010 schon ne Heckfeder!




l1020038_1 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Angenehm: Das Lenkergeröhr passt mit seinen 780mm perfekt zu der breite am Stahlhardtail (785mm).


Ich bin ja echt etwas überrascht, dass der Lenker am Hardtail bei dir noch die volle Länge hat, da du vorher ja wirklich nur "vorsintflutlich kurze" Lenker gefahren bist. Ich bin ja seit Jahren 760mm Breite gewohnt (davor auch lange schon 710, zu Zeiten als DAS für manche noch unfassbar breit war...) und schätze das sehr, würde am Fully mittlerweile auch in Richtung 780 gehen. Aber am Hardtail, was meistens eher für gemäßigten Betrieb genutzt wird, war mir 760 einen Tick zu viel und da bin ich jetzt mit 740 sehr zufrieden.

BTW: habe es leider gestern nicht bis ins gelobte Land geschafft, musste ab der Hellerhütte aus Helligkeitsgründen (wie passend) den direkten Weg ins Tal nehmen. Morgen evtl. der nächste Anlauf mit Startpunkt näher am Zielort 




Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Die "The One" hab ich seit heute auch am Bike, fühlt sich schon mal sehr geil an.


Die ist super, aber nur wenn sie funktioniert  Ich hatte massive und leider nicht behebbare Probleme mit nicht-symmetrischer Kolbenbewegung, was sogar bis hin zum Quasi-Komplettausfall ging, was auch leider im ungünstigsten Moment passieren musste. Seitdem stehe ich den Italienerinnen etwas skeptisch gegenüber...! Die Engländerinnen sind da zuverlässiger und nebenbei optisch absolute Leckerbissen (wohl nicht ganz aufs echte Leben übertragbar )




rmfausi schrieb:


> ...und natürlich mit hinten Dämpfer.


Der Fortschritt kommt irgendwann auch im letzten Winkel der Funktionalitätsverweigerer-Ecke an  Euch Singlespeedern brauche ich das aber wohl nicht zu erzählen


----------



## Flugrost (24. November 2012)

Es erschleicht mich der Eindruck, dass Deine Berufswahl "Lehramt" ist. Fachrichtung alles außer Kunst. Und...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. November 2012)




----------



## Kerosin0815 (25. November 2012)

> Es erschleicht mich der Eindruck, dass Deine Berufswahl "Lehramt" ist. Fachrichtung alles außer Kunst. Und...?


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. November 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Es erschleicht mich der Eindruck, dass Deine Berufswahl "Lehramt" ist. Fachrichtung alles außer Kunst. Und...?


Was ihr immer mit eurem Lehramt habt, ihr Lästernasen.  Ich hätte dich vorhin vom Bike schubsen sollen, statt dir die Hand zu schütteln 




lomo schrieb:


>


Lach nit so dreggich!


----------



## Flugrost (26. November 2012)

Fight Club?


----------



## RaceKing (27. November 2012)

Hier mal meins


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. November 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Fight Club?


Übermut. Chaos. Seife.


----------



## Optimizer (1. Dezember 2012)

Mein neuer Kantenklatscher ist fertig, um morgen die erste Testfahrt zu absolvieren....


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Dezember 2012)

Passen solche "Stollenreifen" auch auf mein Fixie? 
Ich muss noch auf M+S Reifen umrüsten


----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2012)

Das sind 35x700c. Kommt auf deine Sitz- bzw Kettenstreben an , ob die reinpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Dezember 2012)

Da dürfte noch Platz sein ...
Hast du eine Empfehlung?
Reifengrundsatzdiskussionen - ich <3 es


----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahr jetzt mal den Conti Cx Race. Hat angeblich hohen Verschleiß bei starkem Asphaltanteil. Schwalbe hat den Racing Ralf (Rocket Ron?) in ner speziellen Cx-Größe. Von Conti soll noch nen Xking mit Black Chili im nächsten Jahr kommen.


----------



## südpfälzer (2. Dezember 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Passen solche "Stollenreifen" auch auf mein Fixie?
> Ich muss noch auf M+S Reifen umrüsten


 Ich fahre schon seit Jahren den Smart Sam auf dem 28er in 47er Breite. Rollt gut auf der Straße und hat einigermaßen Grip im Gelände, auf dem 26er möchte ich ihn aber nicht mehr.
Wenn das zu breit ist, gibt´s den auch in 42. 
(Ich weiß, wer zufällig einen Satz 42er auf Lager hat, hat er nämlich für mich falsch bestellt, da die 28" in 47mm jetzt 29" heisen)


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Dezember 2012)

42 würde mir reichen


----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2012)

Wenn dein Fixie das Bianchi ist, bezweifle ich, dass da irgendwas jenseits der 32 reinpasst....


----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2012)

Also der Grip vom Conti Cyclocross-Race war heute selbst bei der Witterung ausreichend und auf Asphalt superb:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Dezember 2012)

Was ist Asphalt?


----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Was ist Asphalt?



Zweirad-Vierrad-Konkurrenz-Piste


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Dezember 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Zweirad-Vierrad-Konkurrenz-Piste



Vier gewinnt!


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Dezember 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wenn dein Fixie das Bianchi ist, bezweifle ich, dass da irgendwas jenseits der 32 reinpasst....



Bergamont 

Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Dezember 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mein neuer Kantenklatscher ist fertig, um morgen die erste Testfahrt zu absolvieren....


Bei dem Foto hätte ich aber noch den Horizont waagerecht ausgerichtet... *tztztz* 
"Brezellenker" mag ich schon auf Asphalt nicht, müsste ich damit im Wald fahren, würde ich wohl zum Wanderer werden  Davon abgesehen sehr schickes Radel, viel Spaß damit! Und pass auf, dass du die Trails damit nicht kaputt schneidest


----------



## südpfälzer (3. Dezember 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 42 würde mir reichen


 Bei Interesse -->PM
Übringes steht auf der Seite des 29er Reifens immer noch 28.


----------



## fire-flyer (8. Dezember 2012)

Damit gehts ins neue Jahr 

fehlt nur noch der Kettenstrebenschutz und die rot eloxierte Ringle Sattelklemme kommt weg


----------



## EvilDevil (16. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal meins bei der etwas feuchten Ausfahrt heute:




(leider nur mit der Handyknipse...)


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (16. Dezember 2012)

und in GANZ groß


----------



## EvilDevil (16. Dezember 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> und in GANZ groß



Man(n) muss ja zeigen, was die 2 Megapixel Handyknipse kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (16. Dezember 2012)

Dito nach kleiner Bikeparkrunde inkl kleinem Update


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Dezember 2012)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Bei Interesse -->PM
> Übringes steht auf der Seite des 29er Reifens immer noch 28.







Passt nid  von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Passt nid  von fibbs79 auf Flickr



   @südpfälzer: hat wohl nicht sein sollen, Sorry!
Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen


----------



## Kelme (17. Dezember 2012)

Du Fat-Tire-Fahrer, du .


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Dezember 2012)

Mist erwischt 

Mit dem Gedanken hab ich übrigens schon gespielt 
Soll ja der 2013er Trend werden ....


----------



## rmfausi (17. Dezember 2012)

Hey Fibbs,
das Bike hat was, schau selbst:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10141478&postcount=104

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## südpfälzer (17. Dezember 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @_südpfälzer_: hat wohl nicht sein sollen, Sorry!
> Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen


Schade, aber Du weist ja, wo Du die Schlappen "entsorgen" kannst.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hey Fibbs,
> das Bike hat was, schau selbst:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10141478&postcount=104
> ...



Hab schon das ganze Fatbike-Forum durchgelesen 
Da gibt es Reifen die kosten > 200


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Dezember 2012)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Schade, aber Du weist ja, wo Du die Schlappen "entsorgen" kannst.



Werde ich morgen Abend in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Pfalzgott (18. Dezember 2012)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Hier nun endlich mal mein Chaka, mit der neuen Gabel!



Ist zu verkaufen, dachte so an 300 VHB.

54er Chaka Rahmen, 
komplett XT
neue Suntour Raidon Air Gabel.
DT-Swiss Naben

Bei Interesse einfach mal melden!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (7. Januar 2013)

Mein Rad für den Gäsbock-Marathon im aktuellen Zustand:


----------



## Haardtfahrer (7. Januar 2013)

Ich finde es gut, dass Straßenrennräder jetzt Scheibenbremsen haben. 

Opti, bei den Pedalen schlummert eine Menge ungenutztes Pimppotential!


----------



## rmfausi (7. Januar 2013)

Hi Opti, das Rad gefällt mir wirklich gut, aber damit den Gäsbock fahren? Puh Respekt! Ich würde das meinen Handgelenken und Ellenbogen nicht mehr zumuten wollen. So oder so ähnliche Meinungen hast du bestimmt schon öfters gehört. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Optimizer (7. Januar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Opti, bei den Pedalen schlummert eine Menge ungenutztes Pimppotential!



So ein Rad ist gediegen, sowas "pimpt" man nicht. Auch kein buntes Elox-Gedöns!
Falls du allerdings das Bärentatzen-Reflektor-Teil meinst... die hab ich trotz massiver Gewalteinwirkung noch nicht abbekommen.

Und nochwas: Das ist kein Strassenrennrad!!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Januar 2013)

Rennt aber auf der Straße


----------



## Haardtfahrer (7. Januar 2013)

Naja, wird wohl irgendwie stimmen.

Ein X6 ist ja auch kein Geländewagen. 

Dein Rad ist hübscher als ein X6!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (7. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Falls du allerdings das  Bärentatzen-Reflektor-Teil meinst... die hab ich trotz massiver  Gewalteinwirkung noch nicht abbekommen.



Federspannung ganz klein gedreht und dann mit einem großen Schraubendreher an der hinteren Klemme raus gehebelt? So hab ich die Dinger bei mir aus den (baugleichen) Clickies bekommen.

PS: Falls du die Dinger dran lässt, solltest du unbedingt noch Speichenreflektoren nachrüsten


----------



## mcblubb (7. Januar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Naja, wird wohl irgendwie stimmen.
> 
> Ein X6 ist ja auch kein Geländewagen.
> 
> Dein Rad ist hübscher als ein X6!



Naja - der Hinterbau sieht aus wie ein Spätwerk von Gustave Eiffel...

Das Teil auf dem GBM: Warum nicht, es fahren auch Leute mit SSP, Tandems, Downhilllfullys rum, warum auch nicht sowas. Nicht die optimale Wahl, aber es geht....

Gruß

MC


----------



## Bergfried (8. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mein Rad für den Gäsbock-Marathon im aktuellen Zustand:



..schönes Teil! und sehr Gäsbocktauglich 

Gruß Bergfried


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mein Rad für den Gäsbock-Marathon im aktuellen Zustand


Damit könnten wir beide in gewisser Hinsicht zu den beiden Extrempunkten des Starterfelds werden  (wenn der Kollege mit der DH-Mühle nicht wieder mitfährt). Hoffentlich hab ich dich mal vor mir auf dem Trail, dann kann ich ja versuchen, dich mit "RR'ler" Sprüchen vom Trail zu beleidigen  Wehe dir du kommst im Kunstdarm-Outfit...!


----------



## Optimizer (8. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hab ich dich mal vor mir auf dem Trail, dann kann ich ja versuchen, dich mit "RR'ler" Sprüchen vom Trail zu beleidigen  Wehe dir du kommst im Kunstdarm-Outfit...!



Schäm dich! Gerade von dir hätte ich ne fachlich kompetentere Aussage erwartet als das da! Um es noch mal klarzustellen: DAS IST KEIN RENNRAD!!
Es ist genausowenig ein Rennrad, wie jene 29 Zoll MTB-Rahmen, an denen billige Komponenten verbaut werden, die sich "Crosser" schimpfen wollen... (früher hieß das mal ATB oder Trekkingrad).


----------



## andi1969 (8. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schäm dich! Gerade von dir hätte ich ne fachlich kompetentere Aussage erwartet als das da! Um es noch mal klarzustellen: DAS IST KEIN RENNRAD!!
> Es ist genausowenig ein Rennrad, wie jene 29 Zoll MTB-Rahmen, an denen billige Komponenten verbaut werden, die sich "Crosser" schimpfen wollen... (früher hieß das mal ATB oder Trekkingrad).



*Stimmt ist kein Rennrad ..is ne Dackelfräße.... Duck und weg.*


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schäm dich! Gerade von dir hätte ich ne fachlich kompetentere Aussage erwartet als das da! Um es noch mal klarzustellen: DAS IST KEIN RENNRAD!!
> Es ist genausowenig ein Rennrad, wie jene 29 Zoll MTB-Rahmen, an denen billige Komponenten verbaut werden, die sich "Crosser" schimpfen wollen... (früher hieß das mal ATB oder Trekkingrad).


28" Laufräder + Brezellenker = Rennrad, egal ob da Scheibenbremsen dran sind oder die Reifen Akne haben 
Übrigens: *Gerade* vom "Fachlichen" her finde ich es recht absurd, mit einem technisch so unsinnigen Lenk- und Bedien-Konzept im Wald herumzufahren, wo es doch wesentlich Geeigneteres für diese Zwecke gibt. In dem Punkt hätte ich ein Trekkingrad (mit nicht so verbogenem Lenker) deutlich weniger komisch gefunden. Mir kommt sowas halt immer bissl wie eine reine Machbarkeitsstudie vor, wohinter ich keinen Sinn sehe... wenn du daran Spaß hast und die Trails danach nicht zerschnibbelt sind, soll mir das alles recht sein 
Un vor allem: isch doch eh alles in erschder Linie Schbass!


----------



## Optimizer (8. Januar 2013)

Dein Torque hat 26" Räder, nen fast geraden Lenker, vorne und hinten Federung....also ein CrossCountry-Rad?:banghead:


----------



## lomo (8. Januar 2013)

Alla hopp Männers, is gut jetzt oder ich pack gleich meine Rennräder aus! 

Wieso issen an dem Crosser keine Hope dran?


----------



## Flugrost (8. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Übrigens: *Gerade* vom "Fachlichen" her finde ich es recht absurd, mit einem technisch so unsinnigen Lenk- und Bedien-Konzept im Wald herumzufahren, ...



Setzen 6! Erklärt wird nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2013)

Optis Rennratt is goil


----------



## Optimizer (9. Januar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Alla hopp Männers, is gut jetzt oder ich pack gleich meine Rennräder aus!
> 
> Wieso issen an dem Crosser keine Hope dran?



Mich hat zuerst der Preis von über 300  abgeschreckt. Hätte ich gewusst, dass der Preis nicht nur für den Adapter sondern den kompletten Satz inkl. Bremszangen gilt, hätte ich's mir nochmal überlegt. Allerdings bin ich mit den mechanischen Avid's mehr als zufrieden. Es überrascht, wie stark die zubeißen. Räder zum blockieren bringen geht ganz einfach, sogar Hinterrad versetzen geht schon.







Flugrost schrieb:


> Setzen 6! Erklärt wird nichts.



:thumbup:


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dein Torque hat 26" Räder, nen fast geraden Lenker, vorne und hinten Federung....also ein CrossCountry-Rad?;-):banghead:


Nein, XC-Räder haben doch mittlerweile fast standardmäßig "29 Zoll" Räder  ...und meistens hinten keine Federung. Ich würde ja sagen, es ist ein "Geländefahrrad" 




lomo schrieb:


> Wieso issen an dem Crosser keine Hope dran?


DAS finde ich jetzt allerdings bei Optis Aufbau recht passend, die Teile funktionieren besser als viele denken...




Flugrost schrieb:


> Setzen 6! Erklärt wird nichts.


Ich find's schwachsinnig, du findest's geil, das ist unser beider gutes Recht. Aber du glaubst gar nicht, wie egal es mir ist, wie man sich sowas schön reden kann  So lange die Betroffenen dabei Spaß haben, keine "Schnitte" in den Trails hinterlassen und ich so nicht rumfahren muss, ist mir alles recht - so lange ich für meine persönliche, begründete Meinung nicht angemacht werde...
Nur nochmal zur Verdeutlichung: mir geht's nur um Lenker + Bremsgriffe! Alles andere find ich prima, mir gefällt das Rad durchaus ganz gut. Aber der Lenker wäre mir sogar zum Asphalt fräsen zu undhandlich, ich kann mit sowas nicht vernünftig fahren (siehe mein "Rennrad") und kann daher nicht nachvollziehen, dass sowas im Wald Spaß macht.


----------



## Optimizer (9. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> DAS finde ich jetzt allerdings bei Optis Aufbau recht passend, die Teile funktionieren besser als viele denken...



Die Adapter sind z.Zt. noch nicht das Nonplusultra. Außerdem sind hier die Reifen/das Profil das reglementierende Thema. Ich bekomm mit den Avid BB7 Road die Räder ruckzuck (auch ohne viel Handkraft) zum Stehen/Blockieren, was gerade beim Hinterrad zu schönem Schliddern führt.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich find's schwachsinnig, du findest's geil, das ist unser beider gutes Recht. Aber du glaubst gar nicht, wie egal es mir ist, wie man sich sowas schön reden kann  So lange die Betroffenen dabei Spaß haben, keine "Schnitte" in den Trails hinterlassen und ich so nicht rumfahren muss, ist mir alles recht - so lange ich für meine persönliche, begründete Meinung nicht angemacht werde...



Siehste, du hast einfach davon keine Ahnung... (nich böse gemeint). Aber du hälst das für ein Rennrad und denkst an "Trailschneider" (wenn auch mit Akne). Ich fahr die Reifen mit ca. 2,5-3bar, die Dinger sind 35mm breit (entspricht 1,4"). Bedingt durch den niedrigen Druck machen die sich noch ein Stück breiter, so daß der Abdruck auf dem Boden nicht viel anders als ein normaler CC-MTB-Reifen aussieht...

Gugg dir mal so nen Reifen an und erzähl mir dann nochmal was von Fräse.......


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die Adapter sind z.Zt. noch nicht das Nonplusultra. Außerdem sind hier die Reifen/das Profil das reglementierende Thema. Ich bekomm mit den Avid BB7 Road die Räder ruckzuck (auch ohne viel Handkraft) zum Stehen/Blockieren, was gerade beim Hinterrad zu schönem Schliddern führt.


Ja gut, Adapter sind ja schnell getauscht. Ich kenne die alte BB5/7 (?) Mtn, daher kann ich das gut nachvollziehen. Die machen erst Probleme, wenn richtig Hitze ins Spiel kommt, aber das dürfte bei so einem Rad ja jetzt nicht sooo das Thema sein (ernsthafte Einschätzung, kein Diss! )




Optimizer schrieb:


> Siehste, du hast einfach davon keine Ahnung... (nich böse gemeint). Aber du hälst das für ein Rennrad und denkst an "Trailschneider" (wenn auch mit Akne). Ich fahr die Reifen mit ca. 2,5-3bar, die Dinger sind 35mm breit (entspricht 1,4"). Bedingt durch den niedrigen Druck machen die sich noch ein Stück breiter, so daß der Abdruck auf dem Boden nicht viel anders als ein normaler CC-MTB-Reifen aussieht...
> 
> Gugg dir mal so nen Reifen an und erzähl mir dann nochmal was von Fräse.......
> http://www.kurbelix.com/dbild/origi...32-622-Mountain-King-CX-Race-Falt-schwarz.jpg


Nene, das mit den Trailschneidern war aus der Kategorie "dumm Gebabbel", das einfach ignorieren  Der MK CX auf dem Bild ist auch auf einer sau breiten Felge drauf, da wundert's nicht, dass der breit wirkt  Würde der so überhaupt durch Rahmen/Gabel passen...?
Mein "Problem" ist echt nur der Lenker, aber lass dich davon nicht beirren! Wäre da ein Flatbar oder ein Riser (ich persönlich fände da einen mit 1" Klemmung und viel Rise cool) drauf, wäre das sogar was für mich


----------



## Optimizer (9. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der MK CX auf dem Bild ist auch auf einer sau breiten Felge drauf, da wundert's nicht, dass der breit wirkt  Würde der so überhaupt durch Rahmen/Gabel passen...?



Die zu sehende "sau breite" Felge ist wahrscheinlich nicht breiter als meine (Mavic TN719 --> 19er Maulweite). Also nix besonderes. Und ja, sowas passt dicke in *einen Cyclocross-Rahmen*, allerdings nicht in einen Rennradrahmen. Es ist halt kein Rennrad, was ich da fahre....




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mein "Problem" ist echt nur der Lenker, aber lass dich davon nicht beirren! Wäre da ein Flatbar oder ein Riser (ich persönlich fände da einen mit 1" Klemmung und viel Rise cool) drauf, wäre das sogar was für mich



Die Umgewöhnung von 765mm auf 440mm war schon krass. Aber du glaubst garnicht, wie schnell man sich an sowas gewöhnt. Ich fahre meistens am Oberlenker bzw. von oben an den Schalt-/Bremsgriffe (gerade auf den Trails). Was sich eher "negativ" bemerkbar macht als der Lenker, ist die Tatsache, dass die Front ungefedert ist. Da merkt man mal, wie verwöhnt man eigentlich ist und dass es aber auch ohne gehen kann.....


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die zu sehende "sau breite" Felge ist wahrscheinlich nicht breiter als meine (Mavic TN719 --> 19er Maulweite).


Ok, erschien mir recht breit. Reifen werden für Katalogfotos ja oft auf recht breiten Felgen fotografiert.




Optimizer schrieb:


> Und ja, sowas passt dicke in einen Cyclocross-Rahmen, allerdings nicht in einen Rennradrahmen. Es ist halt kein Rennrad, was ich da fahre....







Optimizer schrieb:


> Die Umgewöhnung von 765mm auf 440mm war schon krass. Aber du glaubst garnicht, wie schnell man sich an sowas gewöhnt. Ich fahre meistens am Oberlenker bzw. von oben an den Schalt-/Bremsgriffe (gerade auf den Trails). Was sich eher "negativ" bemerkbar macht als der Lenker, ist die Tatsache, dass die Front ungefedert ist. Da merkt man mal, wie verwöhnt man eigentlich ist und dass es aber auch ohne gehen kann.....


Ungefedert vorne kenne ich noch aus den 90ern, wo man sich noch nicht sicher war, ob Gabeln mit 4cm Federweg bergauf zu viel Energie kosten  Damit käme ich sicher (wieder) besser zurecht. Mit den Brezellenkern hab ich sogar auf der Straße permanent ein Kontrollverlust-Gefühl


----------



## mcblubb (9. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> .... Was sich eher "negativ" bemerkbar macht als der Lenker, ist die Tatsache, dass die Front ungefedert ist. Da merkt man mal, wie verwöhnt man eigentlich ist und dass es aber auch ohne gehen kann.....



Das kenne ich auch aus meinen Anfängen auf dem MTB in den 80ern. Ich bin gute 10 Jahre ungefedert gefahren (heute heißt das wohl "rittschitt"). Dann gabs die erste Marzocci Öl/Luftgabel (im Verlauf der Jahre kamen dann noch ein paar vollgefederte dazu).

In den 80 ern war Cross-Fahren eine Randsportart, was sie m.E: heute noch ist. Aus meiner Sicht gibt es nichts, was ein Crosser auf dem Wurzeltrail besser kann als ein gefedertes Bike. (Mein Eingangrad ist auch ungefedert und das ist auf Wurzelpassagen schlecht und ungeeignet)

Das heißt nicht, dass man so nicht fahren kann. Es aber als gute Lösung darzustellen halte ich für schräg. 

Gruß

MC


----------



## Optimizer (9. Januar 2013)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht gibt es nichts, was ein Crosser auf dem Wurzeltrail besser kann als ein gefedertes Bike.
> 
> Das heißt nicht, dass man so nicht fahren kann. Es aber als gute Lösung darzustellen halte ich für schräg.



Hast Recht! Wollte ich auch nicht so darstellen, als dass es besser wäre als ein MT-Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (9. Januar 2013)

Zum Crosser-fahren im Gelände gehört auch etwas fahrerisches Können und/oder Geschick dazu, wie ich an Dreikönig liver erleben durfte


----------



## Kelme (9. Januar 2013)

Aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht gibt es im Feld der Geländefahrräder und deren Art und Weise, wie welches Rad bewegt wird, immer wieder hervorstechende Strömungen und Moden.
Hersteller und Handel wollen uns von immer neuen, verfeinerten Konzepten mit mehr Technik verführen. Bei mehr Technik gibt es einfach mehr zu ersetzen und zu pflegen. Mehr Gänge, mehr und komplexere Federungstechnik, mehr Hebelchen am Lenker um dies und das zu bedienen, abzusenken oder zu blockieren. Das kann man eine Weile (oder auch immer) mitmachen oder halt nicht.
Da setzt meiner Meinung nach eine Strömung ein, die sagt "Ich will es einfach!". Vielleicht passt auch ursprünglich oder was weiss ich. Cyclo-Crosser sind für mich ein feines Beispiel dafür. Das ist Geländeradsport noch vor der Erfindung des MTB. Schnell, intensiv, dreckig. Es braucht keine besondere Strecke, keinen Bikepark. Stadtpark tut's auch . 
Man kann das natürlich weiter simplifizieren und lässt am Crosser (oder eben am MTB) die Schaltung weg und fährt Singlespeed. Ob sich Hersteller und Handel eine solche Bewegung dann auch zum "Markterfolg" managen und einen Hype daraus machen (und wir machen mit) ist ein anderes Thema. Die Zahl der sehr individuellen Lösungen, die ich sehe, lässt eine Serienfertigung oder Massenhype eher unwahrscheinlich erscheinen. Dann werden lieber teure E-Bikes gebaut/verkauft (geht ja auch mehr kaputt dran).

Cyclo-Cross, Singlespeed, "rittschitt" oder eben Fully, 3x10, ... . Es ist alles nur Radfahren im Gelände aus eigener Kraft. Die Art der Auseinandersetzung mit den Gegebenheiten unterscheidet sich halt.


----------



## saturno (9. Januar 2013)

Hersteller und Handel wollen uns von immer neuen, verfeinerten Konzepten mit mehr Technik verführen.


sind wir da nicht auch teilweise schuld???? ein laden der nicht das ultrageile gehypte neue zeuchs der saison 2014 schon im laden hat, ist doch ein kruschladen aus der sciht vieler biker. es muss ja immer das neueste sein. eine gabel oder rahmen .... aus dem letzten jahr ist doch schon alt, da hat die saison noch nicht begonnen. wenn man mal schat wann die bikebravos ausgeliefert werden.... es komt soweit, das die ausgaben sich selber überholen. wir haben gerade anfang januar und schon sind die hefte für februar zu haben. so gehts auch mit den teilen.


----------



## mcblubb (9. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Hersteller und Handel wollen uns von immer neuen, verfeinerten Konzepten mit mehr Technik verführen. ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bergfried (9. Januar 2013)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Kelme schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## OZM (9. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht gibt es im Feld der Geländefahrräder und deren Art und Weise, wie welches Rad bewegt wird, immer wieder hervorstechende Strömungen und Moden ...



Mountainbike fahren (biken) zeichnet sich imho* gegenüber vielen anderen Radsportarten unter anderem durch eine immerwärende Progression bei der Fahrtechnik** aus. Und das gilt nicht nur für die Elite, sondern für ALLE Biker. 
Dass dadurch ein scharfer Blick auf die sich sehr schnell entwickelnde Biketechnik fällt, ist naheliegend und verständlich aber nicht zwingend.
Die Feststellung, das Menschen in unterschiedlichem Ausmaß konsumieren ist trivial und keine Besonderheit des bikens. 

Wem Fahrtechnik und ihre Weiterentwicklung völlig egal ist, ist in meinen Augen kein Biker, sondern Radfahrer. 

Bereiche wie HT, Starrbike, SSP etc. sind für mich zwar uninteressant, aber mit etwas Abstand ordne ich so etwas als Variation des Fahrtechnikaspektes ein. 

Bei der Bewertung von Bike-Technik verhält es sich meiner Meinung nach wie bei der verkitschten Gutmenschensicht auf die ach so ursprünglichen Farbkombinationen exotischer "Natur"völker vom afrikanischen Kontinent. Wenn die Zugang zu syntetische Farben bekommen, nutzen sie die auch. "Ein MTB ohne Vollfederung ist eine Fehlkonstruktion" sprach mal ein Mensch, dessen Namen mir leider entfallen ist und ich unterschreibe diese Aussage (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen). Die ersten Bikes waren keine Starrbikes, weil die Konstrukteure das so geil fanden, sondern weil es nicht besser ging! Der Umstand, das es Starrbike-Fahrer gibt, die Fullyfahrern um die Ohren fahren können, ändert daran nicht grundsätzlich etwas. 

Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen, mal in sich zu kehren und bei sich selbst zu hinterfragen, warum er das letzte bike-upgrade vollzogen hat - fast jeder wird feststellen, der er mehr dh-Performance im Sinn hatte. Bei den meisten von uns dürfte der konditionelle Zenit längst überschritten sein. Fahrtechnik ist das einzige, was wir noch sehr lange ausbauen können.

Welchen Raum man auf seinem Weg der Bike-Technik einräumt sei jedem selbst überlassen. Sie ist sicher nicht der Schlüssel zu (biker)Glückseeligkeit. 


*
ich habe mir viel Gedanken über die ordnungsstiftende Funktion von den ganzen neuen Begriffen wie Freeride, Enduro, All-Mountain etc. gemacht und sehe keinen Gewinn in ihrem Gebrauch. Wenn man das Geländeradeln (biken) überhaupt als eine eigenständige Gattung des Radfahrens ansehen möchte, muss man sich auch überlegen, was es vom gemeinen Radfahren unterscheidet. Federwegsklassen, die jedes Jahr einer anderen Kategorie zugeordnet werden, sind es jedenfalls nicht. Fahrtechnische Progression wäre z.B. ein Kriterium. Denn, solange nicht klar ist, warum man statt von Radfahren von Biken spricht, macht es wenig Sinn, über Reifengrössen und Lenkerbreiten zu sinnieren.

**
natürlich ist für einen Menschen keine ewige Progression möglich. Das Alter setzt wie so oft auch hier Grenzen. Um eine saubere Theorie zu formulieren, müsste man an dieser Stelle natürlich noch etwas nachlegen. Aber die Grundidee sollte bereits deutlich geworden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (9. Januar 2013)

mcblubb schrieb:


> ... Ich spüre (als Hobbyradler) auch keinen signifikanten Unterschied im Vortrieb zwischen meinem 8 Jahre alten Reign mit 3x9 und dem neuen 3x10 FUlly ...


So etwas ist natürlich bedauerlich und sollte nicht sein.
Abgesehen davon, das es wirklich sehr schwierig ist, ein Bike auszusuchen, welches zu einem passt, habe ich den Eindruck, das es noch eine Menge nun_ja_wie_soll_ich_sagen _suboptimales Material_ gibt (_Schrott_ ist so ein häßliches Wort). Dazu kommt, das die meisten Händler komplett überfordert sind, bei der Auswahl zu helfen oder gar ein Fahrwerk zu verstehen. In den letzten 8 Jahren haben sich jedenfalls WELTEN bei der Fahrwerkstechnik (uh und dh) getan und das ist bei einsprechendem Vergleich für JEDEN spühr- und erfahrbar. Was nicht bedeutet, das jedes heutige Fully jedem 8 Jahre alten überlegen ist. 
Das man sich da bei den Beträgen, die für ein neues Bike fällig werden, vera*scht vorkommt, verstehe ich völlig.


----------



## Optimizer (9. Januar 2013)

OZM schrieb:


> Bereiche wie *HT*, Starrbike, SSP etc. sind für mich zwar uninteressant, aber mit etwas Abstand ordne ich so etwas als Variation des Fahrtechnikaspektes ein.


tsstsss.... hattest du nicht mal ein Rocky Mountain Flow oder sowas


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> tsstsss.... hattest du nicht mal ein Rocky Mountain Flow oder sowas



Die Feder vom Schaltwerk ist beim HT Federung genug


----------



## Kelme (9. Januar 2013)

@OZM: Ich halte die Verkürzung, dass nur die eine Komponente des Mountainbikens "Fahrtechnik" der Maßstab sein kann und diese auch den Biker vom Radfahrer unterscheidet, für grundfalsch. Deine Annahme dient in dieser Ausführung nur als Raster und Schubleiste für eine Lade, die eine unsinnige und überhaupt nicht erforderliche Unterscheidung versucht. Das mag für die Wohlordnung des eigenens Weltbildes völlig in Ordnung sein, grenzt aber unnötig Menschen als Biker aus, die sich sehr wohl als solche verstehen und die eben ganz andere Ziele dies- und jenseits der Fahrtechnik haben.

Die Welt des Mountainbikens ist mehr als ein Nosewheelie um die Spitzkehre, das versetzte Hinterrad oder die gelungene Abfahrt bei einer alpinen Bikebergsteiger-Tour.


----------



## 01wheeler (9. Januar 2013)

http://philo-welt.de/forum/board.php?boardid=12


----------



## mcblubb (9. Januar 2013)

OZM schrieb:


> So etwas ist natürlich bedauerlich und sollte nicht sein.
> Abgesehen davon, das es wirklich sehr schwierig ist, ein Bike auszusuchen, welches zu einem passt, habe ich den Eindruck, das es noch eine Menge nun_ja_wie_soll_ich_sagen _suboptimales Material_ gibt (_Schrott_ ist so ein häßliches Wort). Dazu kommt, das die meisten Händler komplett überfordert sind, bei der Auswahl zu helfen oder gar ein Fahrwerk zu verstehen. In den letzten 8 Jahren haben sich jedenfalls WELTEN bei der Fahrwerkstechnik (uh und dh) getan und das ist bei einsprechendem Vergleich für JEDEN spühr- und erfahrbar. Was nicht bedeutet, das jedes heutige Fully jedem 8 Jahre alten überlegen ist.
> Das man sich da bei den Beträgen, die für ein neues Bike fällig werden, vera*scht vorkommt, verstehe ich völlig.




Du hast aber schon gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe? Es ging mir um den Vortrieb im Vergleich der 3x9 bzw 3x10 Übersetzung.
Fahrwerkstechnisch ist mein 120mm Canyon den 130/150 des Reign zumindest gewachsen.

In den letzten 8 Jahren haben sich m.E. bei den Fahrwerken eben keine Welten verändert. Zumindest nicht im Vergleich zwischen den 80ern und 90ern. Ein HT von 2005 liegt nicht Welten hinter einem 2013er, selbst das Fahrwerk meines 88er Hagan ist durchaus vergleichbar mit dem meines aktuellen Giant XTC (bei dem ich den Rahmentausch vom alten aufs neue Modell überhaupt nicht wahrnehme).

Ich bin aber auch "nur" Radfahrer oder Hobbyradler... 


Gruß

MC


----------



## lomo (9. Januar 2013)

Männers, geht mal raus an die frische Luft, Rad fahren ... egal mit was!!!


----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2013)




----------



## stuhli (9. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> @_OZM_: Ich halte die Verkürzung, dass nur die eine Komponente des Mountainbikens "Fahrtechnik" der Maßstab sein kann und diese auch den Biker vom Radfahrer unterscheidet, für grundfalsch. Deine Annahme dient in dieser Ausführung nur als Raster und Schubleiste für eine Lade, die eine unsinnige und überhaupt nicht erforderliche Unterscheidung versucht. Das mag für die Wohlordnung des eigenens Weltbildes völlig in Ordnung sein, grenzt aber unnötig Menschen als Biker aus, die sich sehr wohl als solche verstehen und die eben ganz andere Ziele dies- und jenseits der Fahrtechnik haben.
> 
> Die Welt des Mountainbikens ist mehr als ein Nosewheelie um die Spitzkehre, das versetzte Hinterrad oder die gelungene Abfahrt bei einer alpinen Bikebergsteiger-Tour.


 
Das unterschreib ich zu 100%.
Wenn biken nur was mit Fahrtechnik zu tun hat, gibts nur ganz wenige Biker. Jeder hat eben andere Schwerpunkte. Meins ist eher das Uphill. Es gibt genug, die deutlich jünger sind als ich und mir nicht folgen können, sich runterzu mehr trauen und daher in dem Bereich schneller sind. Biken ist das englische Wort für Radfahren - demnach sind alle dann doch irgendwie gleich, nur mit anderen Schwerpunkten.


----------



## Flugrost (10. Januar 2013)

Jeder der auf einem Rad einen Trail erklimmt ist ein Biker. Egal auf welcher Schüssel! Ich kann mich definitiv nicht mit dem oben propagierten Modell der zwei Klassen Bikegesellschaft anfreunden. Fortschrittlich ist (und bleibt) jeder Radfahrer durch einfaches "tun", fahren, fahren, fahren... und Spass dran haben.


			
				Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Die Welt des Mountainbikens ist mehr als ein Nosewheelie um die Spitzkehre, das versetzte Hinterrad oder die gelungene Abfahrt bei einer alpinen Bikebergsteiger-Tour.


Es soll für den/die einzelne/n passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Januar 2013)

Mein Lieber Herr Gesangs- (oder "Radsport"?) Verein... 

Ich nehme den Opti scherzhaft wegen seinem "Rennrad" (jaja, ich weiß...) auf den Arm und maße mir am Rande eine kleine Bemerkung an, dass *ich persönlich* sowas für nicht übermäßig für den Wald-Einsatz geeignet halte (was ja aber völlig schei$$egal ist, weil ich damit nicht fahren muss), und plötzlich gibts eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Fahrwerks- bzw. Fahrtechnik. Sorry, aber: 




lomo schrieb:


> Männers, geht mal raus an die frische Luft, Rad fahren ... egal mit was!!!





Flugrost schrieb:


> Fortschrittlich ist (und bleibt) jeder Radfahrer durch einfaches "tun", fahren, fahren, fahren... und Spass dran haben.


2 sehr schöne Sätze, wie ich finde - und genau so werde ich das jetzt auch tun  Ob ich dazu mein 26" "Rennrad", mein Allzweck-Hardtail, das Technologieträger-Fully oder bei dem Wetter doch lieber die City-Möhre mit Schutzblechen nehme, überlege ich mir gleich noch


----------



## OZM (10. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich halte die Verkürzung, dass nur die eine Komponente des Mountainbikens "Fahrtechnik" der Maßstab sein kann und diese auch den Biker vom Radfahrer unterscheidet, für grundfalsch ...



@ Kelme
im Hinblick auf Deine eloqenten Beiträge und den Umstand, dass Du sehr tief in der Bike-Szene verwurzelt bist, habe ich mir erlaubt Dich als robusten Anker zu nutzen und Deinen Beitrag als Aufhänger für meine Ausführung zu nehmen.

Weder Dein Beitrag noch Deine Person sind der Grund und ich wollte Dir in keiner Weise zu nahe treten. Du hast die Gelegenheit genutzt ein wenig über "das Biken" zu sinnieren und ich ebenso - das ist mein Bezug zwischen unseren Beiträgen.

Aus Deiner und anderen Reaktionen schließe ich, vor allem zwei Dinge:
- meine Ausführung hat eine gewisse Relevanz  und
- mein Beitrag wurde nicht richtig gelesen

ersteres freut mich und beim zweiten kann man abhelfen

ich schrieb


OZM schrieb:


> Mountainbike fahren (biken) zeichnet sich *imho** gegenüber vielen anderen Radsportarten *unter anderem* durch eine immerwärende Progression bei der Fahrtechnik** aus.


und habe gleich dazu erläutert


OZM schrieb:


> *
> *ich habe mir viel Gedanken über die ordnungsstiftende Funktion von *den ganzen neuen *Begriffen* wie Freeride, Enduro, All-Mountain etc. *gemacht* und sehe keinen Gewinn in ihrem Gebrauch. *Wenn man das Geländeradeln (biken) überhaupt als eine eigenständige Gattung des Radfahrens ansehen möchte, muss man sich auch überlegen, was es vom gemeinen Radfahren unterscheidet. * Federwegsklassen, die jedes Jahr einer anderen Kategorie zugeordnet werden, sind es jedenfalls nicht. *Fahrtechnische Progression wäre z.B. ein Kriterium* ...



und weiter


OZM schrieb:


> ... Denn, solange nicht klar ist, warum man statt von Radfahren von Biken spricht, macht es wenig Sinn, über Reifengrössen und Lenkerbreiten zu sinnieren.


Womit ich einen tadelnden Hinweis auf die unseeligen Diskussioninhalte einige Posts weiter oben geben wollte.

Meine Wurzeln des Geländeradelns liegen vor der Erfindung des MTBs und mir erscheint die Frage, was den Biken vom Radeln unterscheidet, gerade im Hinblick auf die Konsum- und Technikvedrossenheit angebracht. Gerade WEIL ich mich als Biker UND Radfahrer verstehe, gerade WEIL es schwer ist, ein passendes Produkt auszuwählen, gerade WEIL biken mit dem einfachsten Material möglich ist, gerade WEIL der normale Konsument mehr vera*scht als beraten wird, habe ich mir erlaubt, mal die Lampe auf die Frage zu richten "was ist den biken überhaupt?"

Es ist eine Einladung zum nachdenken - gerade hier im "Zeigt mal Eure Bikes". 



Kelme schrieb:


> ...Biker [...] die sich sehr wohl als solche verstehen ...



that's it!
Was macht das biken zum biken? - und grenzt es damit vom Radfahren ab!
Auf dieses Gefühl von Identifikation wollte ich hinaus.


____________________




mcblubb schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe? Es ging mir um den Vortrieb im Vergleich der 3x9 bzw 3x10 Übersetzung.



Oops
ok, der Mehrwert von 10-fach erschließt sich mir auch nicht.
Ich bin beim Thema Schaltung aber eher anspruchslos.


____________________





Flugrost schrieb:


> Jeder der auf einem Rad einen Trail erklimmt ist ein Biker...



bedeutet das "kein Trail --> kein Biker"?


____________________




01wheeler schrieb:


> http://philo-welt.de/forum/board.php?boardid=12


sehr geil 
aber man darf auch ausserhalb von philo-welt.de Fragen stellen oder?


____________________




Optimizer schrieb:


> tsstsss.... hattest du nicht mal ein Rocky Mountain Flow oder sowas



es muß heißen "hast du nicht ein Rocky Mountain Flow?"
ja und ich nutze es seit Monaten mehr denn je! Nur im Wald find ichs halt nicht so prikelnd.
Gerade Dein bizarres Projekt (sorry  ) war einer der Gründe, warum ich mich hier zu Wort gemeldet habe. Dieses provokante Projekt verdient mehr als nur eine Diskusion um Lenkerform und Reifenprofil.

Ich beschäftige mich zeitweise mehr mit Dingen, die definitiv NICHT zum biken gehören, aber trotzdem eine (hoffentlich positive) Wirkung darauf haben, als mit biken selbst. Bei Deinem Projekt hab ich mich mehr als einmal gefragt, ob das neben "Spaß an der Sache" noch biken ist oder mehr "alternative Trainingsmethoden" sind. Was ist es (außer natürlich ein Riesenspaß) für Dich?


----------



## Optimizer (10. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich nehme den Opti scherzhaft wegen seinem "Rennrad" (jaja, ich weiß...) auf den Arm und maße mir am Rande eine kleine Bemerkung an, dass *ich persönlich* sowas für nicht übermäßig für den Wald-Einsatz geeignet halte (was ja aber völlig schei$$egal ist, weil ich damit nicht fahren muss), und plötzlich gibts eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Fahrwerks- bzw. Fahrtechnik. Sorry, aber:



Hast vollkommen Recht! Weiß auch nicht, warum das in eine andere Richtung ausgeufert ist.




OZM schrieb:


> es muß heißen "hast du nicht ein Rocky Mountain Flow?"
> ja und ich nutze es seit Monaten mehr denn je! Nur im Wald find ichs halt nicht so prikelnd.
> Gerade Dein bizarres Projekt (sorry  ) war einer der Gründe, warum ich mich hier zu Wort gemeldet habe. Dieses provokante Projekt verdient mehr als nur eine Diskusion um Lenkerform und Reifenprofil.
> 
> Ich beschäftige mich zeitweise mehr mit Dingen, die definitiv NICHT zum biken gehören, aber trotzdem eine (hoffentlich positive) Wirkung darauf haben, als mit biken selbst. Bei Deinem Projekt hab ich mich mehr als einmal gefragt, ob das neben "Spaß an der Sache" noch biken ist oder mehr "alternative Trainingsmethoden" sind. Was ist es (außer natürlich ein Riesenspaß) für Dich?



Erst mal Respekt Olli! Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass jemand mehr zitieren kann als der liebe Smubob!

Zweitens: Ich hatte es hier irgendwo vorhergehend schonmal geschrieben. Das "bizarre" Projekt ist von der Entstehung her nicht wirklich bizarr: Als zweifacher Vater ändern sich einfach Prioritäten und die Größe der Zeitfenster für das Geländefahren (cooler Begriff). Mein Ansatz daher, mir ein Rad anzuschaffen, mit dem ich "flott" auf die Arbeit fahren kann, aber auch auf dem Nachhauseweg ne Schotter-, Waldpiste oder nen Trailschlenker mitnehmen kann. Außerdem die Möglichkeit etwas effektiver für die Grundlagenausdauer (sprich längere konstante Belastungen) zu tun. Das perfekte Ergebnis für mich ist das Rennr...ähm der Cyclocrosser. Wenn man sich dann interessehalber mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt (da man das Rad auch selbst aufgebaut hat/aufbauen will), entwickelt man Sympathie mit dem dahintersteckenden, historisch bedingt gewachsenen Sport. Für mich kam also die Frage auf: Als 12jähriger bin ich auch mit einem "Mixed-Rad" im Wald rumgebrettert, also muss man mit so einem Rad auch irgendwie im Gelände rumkommen!?! Und als Motivation hab ich mir einfach die Teilnahme mit dem Rad am Gäsbock gesetzt. Dass der Gäsbock mit einem MTB (egal ob vollgefedert, heckgefedert, mit großen oder kleinen Reifen) komfortabler oder auch zielgerechter zu bewältigen ist, habe ich nie in Frage gestellt.
Unabhängig davon ist es immer schön, einfach mal anders zu sein als die Allgemeinheit......
Aber um noch kurz auf das Thema Fahrtechnik zurückzukommen, welches du angeschnitten hast: Auch durch den Cyclocrosser werde ich einiges wieder dazulernen. Denn wenn ich mit dem Crosser oder meinem Langhub-Ht über nen Wurzeltrail o.ä. verblocktes drüberkommen, dann hab ich einiges an Fahrtechnik dazugelernt und/oder geübt, was ein Vollgefedertes zum größten Teil weggefedert hätte.

Damit jetzt Schluss und ich gelobe, nichts mehr von meinem Querfeldeinfahrrad zu posten, um so weitere vom Threadthema irreführende Diskussionen zu verursachen.

Gruß
Der Optimizer - Geländeradfahrer


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Januar 2013)

Ich freue mich schon auf Dein Geländeradvideo!


----------



## saturno (10. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mein Lieber Herr Gesangs- (oder "Radsport"?) Verein...
> 
> Ich nehme den Opti scherzhaft wegen seinem "Rennrad" (jaja, ich weiß...) auf den Arm und maße mir am Rande eine kleine Bemerkung an, dass *ich persönlich* sowas für nicht übermäßig für den Wald-Einsatz geeignet halte (was ja aber völlig schei$$egal ist, weil ich damit nicht fahren muss), und plötzlich gibts eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Fahrwerks- bzw. Fahrtechnik. Sorry, aber:




"dann lass uns doch wieder über fallende horizonte und linien diskutieren"


----------



## saturno (10. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Damit jetzt Schluss und ich gelobe, nichts mehr von meinem Querfeldeinfahrrad zu posten, um so weitere vom Threadthema irreführende Diskussionen zu verursachen.
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer - Geländeradfahrer




ne, bitte weiterberichten. ist mal was anderes als 26er oder twentyninnnnner

ich find genial. hatte bisher nur einmal einen mit nem crosser im wald gesehen.


----------



## duewbiker (10. Januar 2013)

geländeradvideo: youtube martyn ashton road bike party

d.h. mit dem schönen "gäsbockbike" geht das allemal


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Erst mal Respekt Olli! Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass jemand mehr zitieren kann als der liebe Smubob!


Seggl!! 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Damit jetzt Schluss und ich gelobe, nichts mehr von meinem Querfeldeinfahrrad zu posten, um so weitere vom Threadthema irreführende Diskussionen zu verursachen.


Quark! Lass dich davon nicht beirren. Schöne Bikes dürfen gerne auch gezeigt werden 




saturno schrieb:


> "dann lass uns doch wieder über fallende horizonte und linien diskutieren"


Da fällt mein Horizont, in Form eines imaginären Rollladens, direkt runter


----------



## Baphoschreck (11. Januar 2013)

So ich poste dann einfach mal mein neustes abgeschlossenes Projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (13. Januar 2013)

Schickes Sunn.

Hier mal mein Tzar kurz nach seiner Einweihung.
Die Kabelführung am Tzar ist btw. der größte Schranz ever. Ohne überkreuzte Züge am Unterrohr bekommt man praktisch das Kabelgewurstel nicht unter Kontrolle.


----------



## Baphoschreck (14. Januar 2013)

Auch schick 
Beim Kern muss ich sagen war die Zugverlegung eigentlich ganz einfach


----------



## 19Freerider97 (14. Januar 2013)

sic_ schrieb:


> Schickes Sunn.
> 
> Hier mal mein Tzar kurz nach seiner Einweihung.
> Die Kabelführung am Tzar ist btw. der größte Schranz ever. Ohne überkreuzte Züge am Unterrohr bekommt man praktisch das Kabelgewurstel nicht unter Kontrolle.


 sieht richtig geil aus!!


----------



## Nomok (15. Januar 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir

Triefelsblick




Ramberg




Weis ich garnicht mehr wo glaub irgendwo bei Dernbach/Ramberg




Scharfeneck bei minusgraden ^^ sehr nice


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. Januar 2013)

Mein Untersatz für 2k13

Es fehlen noch die bereits georderten Huber-Buchsen + Lager & die passende Feder für den CCDB
Momentane Federhärte: 4er Inbus


----------



## chaka biker (19. Januar 2013)

na dann zeige ich euch auch meines das ich seit ca zwei wochen habe.

war heute hier rund um weidenthal damit unterwegs gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaka biker (19. Januar 2013)

hm, nun nochmals mit bilder


----------



## Paddy0702 (19. Januar 2013)

Hier mein neues Bike endlich ein fully  
Grüße Paddy


----------



## Stagebiker (21. Januar 2013)

Stagebiker ist seit diesem Wochenende wieder back on stage. Nach einem guten Jahr Abstinenz aufgrund familiärer, beruflicher, gesundheitlicher und tausend anderer Gründe.
Aber wenn schon "back", dann mit neuem und verbessertem Material!


----------



## rmfausi (21. Januar 2013)

Sauber, schönes 301 im klassischen Aufbau.  Wir könnten demnächst mal wieder eine Runde zusammen drehen, wie siehts aus? Interesse? Dann hab ich vielleicht auch was neues.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sic_ (21. Januar 2013)

Bis auf die Kurbel und die Reifen ein wirklich schickes 301 

Ich sollt mir auch was neues für 2013 holen.
Irgendwie hat bei mir noch kein Bike länger als ein Jahr gehalten. Das Merida hat wohl heute endgültig kapituliert.


----------



## Stagebiker (22. Januar 2013)

@rmfausi
Gemeinsame Ausfahrt? Gerne, aber aufgrund meiner langen Abstinenz bin etwas außer Form geraten - fahrtechnisch, konditionell und auch was den Körperbau angeht. Ich werde sicherlich einige Zeit benötigen bis ich wieder der Alte bin. Wenn ich mich ausreichend fit fühle melde ich mich mal.

Grüße Stage


----------



## EvilDevil (26. Januar 2013)

Hier mal mein GA1-Arbeitsweguntersatz: 






Das blaue Band vorne gehört so, das ist das Stollenreifen-Unterstützer-Band


----------



## Optimizer (27. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön! Mit was für einer Bereifung bist du unterwegs? Ausschließlich Asphalt?


----------



## EvilDevil (27. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Mit was für einer Bereifung bist du unterwegs? Ausschließlich Asphalt?



Aktuell Schwalbe Lugano hinten und Michelin Lithium 2 vorne (beide 23-622) - was halt gerade günstig und verfügbar ist ;-)
95% vom Arbeitsweg sind Asphalt, der Rest ist kleiner, festgefahrener Schotter.


----------



## Optimizer (31. Januar 2013)

Heute mal hängengeblieben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (31. Januar 2013)

Vor der ersten Ausfahrt:








Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Joshua60 (1. Februar 2013)

Schöne rote Felgen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Heute mal hängengeblieben.....



Kommst Du an der Stelle mit dem Rad runter?


----------



## RaceKing (2. Februar 2013)

@rmfausi Geiles Torque ð Welche Variante ist das und was wiegt es?


----------



## rmfausi (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo @RaceKing,
danke erstmal, es ist ein Gapstar Rahmengröße ist M in schwarz rot. Das Gewicht kann ich nicht genau sagen. Meine 1 Fischhängewaage ist noch bei eBay in China am Lager bis ich eine bestelle. Ich schätze aber 15,5-16kg so wie es jetzt dasteht. Veränderungen wurden zum Orginalzustand gemacht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kommst Du an der Stelle mit dem Rad runter?



Wenn es trocken ist, versuch ich es mal. Tendenziell ist es fahrbar.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wenn es trocken ist, versuch ich es mal. Tendenziell ist es fahrbar.



Dein neues Rad ist die logische Konsequenz nach einem Hardtail. Nach dem QX folgt das Einrad, oder?  Ich finds geil.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (3. Februar 2013)

Wieder mal was aus Stahl...

Leitungsverlegung und Sattelstütze wird noch geändert.


----------



## guru39 (3. Februar 2013)

Was aus Stahl und was aus Alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (3. Februar 2013)

irgendwie irritiert mich der nahme deines neuerwerbs


----------



## unocz (3. Februar 2013)

update 
neuer vorbau und neue kurbel


----------



## 19Freerider97 (5. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was aus Stahl und was aus Alu


 hammer


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. Februar 2013)

Geiles Bild. Da bekommt der Begriff Radgarage eine völlig neue Bedeutung.  Linda hat echt was drauf.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> update
> neuer vorbau und neue kurbel



Cooooooler Sattel! 

Bei den Noppen der Reifen ist noch Potential: Jeden zweiten an der Flanke rausschneiden!


----------



## saturno (5. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> update
> neuer vorbau und neue kurbel



musste wegen dem neuen flitzer sogar der putz dran glauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (5. Februar 2013)

lol ne ne wir komplett saniert dieses jahr


----------



## Nikos (7. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Heute mal hängengeblieben.....





Optimizer schrieb:


> Wenn es trocken ist, versuch ich es mal. Tendenziell ist es fahrbar.



Ganz links (in Fahrtrichtung) bleiben, dann ist es trocken kein Problem!

Bei Nässe nur mit Vorsicht zu geniessen!!! 
Hab ich mich selbst schon 2-mal abgelegt!!!


----------



## Optimizer (9. Februar 2013)

Hiermit möchte allen Aussagen, ich würde nur noch Rennrad (sic!) fahren, widersprechen:


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2013)

Tolles Wetter in der Randzone!


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hiermit möchte allen Aussagen, ich würde nur noch Rennrad (sic!) fahren, widersprechen


1. Braver Bub! 
2. Schönes Foto  (nur das Trikot ginge besser )


Hier mein hintenungefedertes Geländefahrrad bei einer kleinen Pause an einem sehr schönen Tag im Schnee (Donnerstag):


----------



## Optimizer (10. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Tolles Wetter in der Randzone!



War es, ich wollt schon fast oben ohne fahren....



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 1. Braver Bub!
> 2. Schönes Foto  (nur das Trikot ginge besser )



zu "amerikanisch"? Dir kann man's auch nicht recht machen....


----------



## südpfälzer (10. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> War es, ich wollt schon fast oben ohne fahren....


 Mir ist in der Gegend heute das Wasser in der Trinkflasche gefroren.


----------



## saturno (10. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> zu "amerikanisch"? Dir kann man's auch nicht recht machen....





tja, das hat eben zu viele fallende liniendie passen nicht zum horizont


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> zu "amerikanisch"? Dir kann man's auch nicht recht machen....


Nö, einfach zu hässlich*  ...selbst wenn ich über Stars & Stripes und Rolling Schtouns wegsehe  Aber hast recht, ich bin ein alter Nörgler, ich finde immer was 


*) Ja, Geschmacksache. Also einfach weitermachen und nicht von meinem Gefasel beeindrucken lassen


----------



## Optimizer (20. Februar 2013)

Geologenfahrrad:
Bagger vor Buntsandstein aus der Rehberg-Schicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... Rehberg-Schicht.
> ...



Endlich mal wieder ein lehrreicher Beitrag!


----------



## MoneSi (20. Februar 2013)

Ich seh aber gar keinen "Bunt"-sandstein........nur ein buntes Fahrrad....


----------



## Optimizer (20. Februar 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Ich seh aber gar keinen "Bunt"-sandstein........nur ein buntes Fahrrad....



Die Rehbergschicht ist meistens gräulich.


----------



## Ducus (20. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die Rehbergschicht ist meistens gräulich.



Farblich passend dazu die grauen Bäume und der graue Himmel 
... ach aus der Rehbergschicht


----------



## andi.m (3. März 2013)

Häufig unterwegs im Triefelsland


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2013)

und nochmal mainz


----------



## rmfausi (4. März 2013)

Wow, sieht gut aus, schöne Inszenierung. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> und nochmal mainz


Wo genau in Mainz isch des?


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2013)

beim Zitat Bahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2013)

kennischnet


----------



## Radler-01 (5. März 2013)

fleischd kennsde: krass, is das mainz oder dainz, bruda ...


----------



## Optimizer (5. März 2013)

Ich kannte bisher nur den:
Treffen sich zwei Putzfrauen. "Määnz iss e dreggisches Loch." Sagt die andere: "Määnz aach...."


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2013)

Ich kannte bisher auch nur die Opti-Version...


----------



## Flugrost (5. März 2013)

Roiner/Lünda - sehr geiles Pic! Da hab ich gleich "Suicide Ghost Rider" von Alan Vega im Ohr.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. März 2013)

Heute morgen im Zug nach MÃ¤nz erzÃ¤hlt bekommen. Gast zum Ober im ital. Restaurante. Wieso kostet die Lasagne bei ihnen 200â¬. Antwort. Na ja, da ist ja auch der Gewinner des diesjÃ¤hrigen Galopprennens drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (7. März 2013)

Ähm, gehört des net in den Thread "Schlachtplatte"?


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2013)

A propos "Schlachtplatte": Wenn du einen Döner ohne Pferd bekommst, hast du Schwein gehabt!


Und damit wir wieder etwas on-topic kommen, ein Foddo von meinem Fahrrad am Samstach im Wald:


----------



## Optimizer (7. März 2013)

Bei dem Bild muss ich gleich die Frage stellen:
Schlüsselstelle gefahren? Wenn ja, über Kante oder "riwwer-niwwer"....


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2013)

Nein, nicht gefahren. Wenn ich alleine bin fahre ich die meistens nicht, weil ich mich dabei ehrlichgesagt nicht so wohl fühle (bin in der Hinsicht halt vorgeschädigt ). Aber wenn ich sie fahre, dann immer über die Kante, für "riwwer & niwwer" reichen meine Hoppel-Skills nicht aus  Davon ab versuche ich eigentlich eh alles möglichst ohne Gehoppel zu fahren (gerade auch Kehren), ist einfach nicht so mein Ding.
Ich habs auch glaub ich an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben: das Steilstück vorm Slevogtfelsen war ziemlich eisig, da bin ich schon stellenweise mit 2 Fingern auf den Bremsen und 1 Fuß am Boden runter gerutscht  Nach so einem Erlebnis wäre ich vermutlich eh nicht locker genug gewesen, die Stelle zu fahren  Generell fahrbar wäre sie gewesen, auf der direkten Linie war nirgends Schnee oder Eis. Aber auf der "Schiebe-Linie" waren schon 5.10 Abdrücke, als ich hin kam, das hat mich ein Bisschen beruhigt 
Aber gestern war der Hohenberg fast schneefrei, nur ein paar Reste auf der Schattenseite und der Duddefliecherplatz am Föhrlenberg war auch nur noch zu ~2/3 weiß


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (7. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild muss ich gleich die Frage stellen:
> Schlüsselstelle gefahren? Wenn ja, über Kante oder "riwwer-niwwer"....


 
Wir waren am Sonntag vor einer Woche dort. Hab mich dann spontan für die "riwwer-niwwer" Variante entschieden. Für ganz niwwer hat es leider nicht mehr gereicht, aber ich hatte dann wenigstens wieder einen Grund mein Vorderrad zu zentrieren 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aber gestern war der Hohenberg fast schneefrei, nur ein paar Reste auf der Schattenseite


 
Wir waren am Dienstag oben, muss aber sagen das es in bzw. um Annweiler extrem matschig war. Da war es bei mir in Rinnthal am Montag richtig trocken


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. März 2013)

In Häschde gibt es auch trockene Trailz:




Trockene Trailz von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Wir waren am Dienstag oben, muss aber sagen das es in bzw. um Annweiler extrem matschig war. Da war es bei mir in Rinnthal am Montag richtig trocken


Matsch hatte ich, außer auf dem kleinen Stückchen Forstweg mit dahinscheidenden Schneeresten im Bereich des "neuen" Kahlschlags, quasi gar keinen. Nur ziemlich viel Laub (vor allem im oberen Teil) und auch einige stark beschädigte Stellen am Trail. In meiner Lieblingskehre ist ein Baum umgekracht, aktuell absolut unfahrbar, und auf dem Stück bevor es über die Wurzelstufe auf die Waldautobahn runter geht muss man den Trail teilweise fast suchen...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (7. März 2013)

Ja das stimmt, das mittlere Stück ist sehr unspaßig


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2013)

Früher fand ich das immer super. Der Wurzelstufendrop ist eh cool und davor musste man einfach das Rad etwas gegen den Hang kippen, Druck auf den linken Fuß geben und laufen lassen  Das funktioniert aber schon lange nicht mehr...


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2013)

meine neue Tourenkarre.... ein Nicoblei mit 13,70kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (15. März 2013)

Herr Gürü - irgendwann steh' ich in deinem Laden und dann kaufe ich bestimmt keine Schuhe


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2013)

Herr Kelmä - an diesem Tag mach ich ein Fass auf


----------



## lomo (15. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> meine neue Tourenkarre.... ein Nicoblei mit 13,70kg



Argh!
Memo an mich: Kontostand prüfen ...


----------



## Quente (16. März 2013)

Roiner isch glab die Männer werden alt, sie schauen nach Schaltung und Federweg...wenn das Fass auf ist sag bescheid.
Mein Nicolai hab ich in eine junge und eine ganz junge Frau investiert (schi$$ Helfersyndrom wer durchtrennt meine soziale Ader).


----------



## lomo (16. März 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> Roiner isch glab die Männer werden alt, sie schauen nach Schaltung und Federweg...



Kann man bestimmt nen super SSPler draus machen und sub-14 kg (mit den Baron?) ist ja mal ne Ansage


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> meine neue Tourenkarre.... ein Nicoblei mit 13,70kg


Ich bin jetzt nicht soooo der Nicolai-Fan, aber das Ion-16 gefällt mir echt gut. Schöner Aufbau! Und auch schön geknipst  Und schön leicht für ein Nicoblei 




lomo schrieb:


> sub-14 kg (mit den Baron?) ist ja mal ne Ansage


Naja, der (2.3er) Baron ist ja nicht so schwer... meiner wiegt knapp 800, der Schnitt in der Gewichtsdatenbank ist sogar noch etwas niedriger.


----------



## Kelme (16. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... der Schnitt in der Gewichtsdatenbank ist sogar noch etwas niedriger.


Sowas macht mir Angst


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sowas macht mir Angst


Was denn? Dass potente Reifen so leicht sein können?  Ist ja auch eher einer von der flachen/schmalen Sorte...
Oder hast du Angst vor Datenbanken?


----------



## Kelme (16. März 2013)

Ich hab' Angst vor Grammfeilschern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2013)




----------



## Optimizer (16. März 2013)

Mein Bike von vorne:




Und von hinten:




Die Diskussionrunde kann los gehen....


----------



## Kelme (16. März 2013)

Da würde ich mal sagen "artgerechte Haltung" und die "Ich kann den Waldweg nur mit dem Fully fahren"-Kinder können ein wenig zum Heulen in den Keller


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. März 2013)

> Grammfeilschern


 
Ich hab erst Gammelfleischern gelesen... 
  @Optimizer: Pah, alles Betrug; von da bis zur alten asphaltierten Militärstraße über den Braunsberg sind's doch nur noch ca. 200m...


----------



## lomo (16. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... meiner wiegt knapp 800, der Schnitt in der Gewichtsdatenbank ist sogar noch etwas niedriger.



Keine Ahnung was meiner wiegt. Ist auch in keiner Gewichtsdatenbank drin ...


----------



## lomo (16. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt nicht soooo der Nicolai-Fan, ...



Ich bin auch nicht sooo der Taiwan-Bomber-Fan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (17. März 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ich hab erst Gammelfleischern gelesen...
> @Optimizer: Pah, alles Betrug; von da bis zur alten asphaltierten Militärstraße über den Braunsberg sind's doch nur noch ca. 200m...



Pssssssst.


----------



## lomo (17. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Und von hinten:
> 
> 
> ...



"Von hinten" ist immer schön ...
War gestern auch mit'm Rennrad unterwegs


----------



## kraft_werk (17. März 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was meiner wiegt. Ist auch in keiner Gewichtsdatenbank drin ...


----------



## strandi (18. März 2013)

Samstag wurde meine Raubkatze mal wieder ausgeführt 
Schön zu fahren in der Sonne und etwas schwerfälliger und rutschiger in den schattigen Gegenden Schwedens...


----------



## guru39 (25. März 2013)

es ist wirklich sehr leicht das Teil


----------



## lomo (25. März 2013)




----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> meine neue Tourenkarre.... ein Nicoblei mit 13,70kg



sry, wär absolut nicht mein Fall, u mit Baron zum Touren schon gar nicht, käme mir vor wie en 45Ps Polo bestückt mit 285er Schlappen


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. März 2013)

Für deine schwache Motorisierung kann ja dieses schicke Rad nichts.


----------



## lomo (25. März 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Für deine schwache Motorisierung kann ja dieses schicke Rad nichts.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (26. März 2013)

Also ich finde es bis auf den Schriftzug am Oberrohr richtig chick. Jetzt hat sich meine Bikeauswahl für den Nachfolger nochmals vergrößtert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. März 2013)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> sry, wär absolut nicht mein Fall, u mit Baron zum Touren schon gar nicht, käme mir vor wie en 45Ps Polo bestückt mit 285er Schlappen



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht... aber den Baron gibt es auch in leicht, 775g.

Naja... für manche ist auch das unendlich schwer


----------



## Flugrost (26. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die Diskussionrunde kann los gehen....


Ich diskutiere nicht sondern stelle fest. Der Crosser ist Sonderklasse! 

Ion16 - als nächstes Neubeik Rang eins beim Probereiten obwohl mittelgebirgsfederwegtechnisch für mich evtl ein wenig überdosiert...? Schaunmermal.
Roiner, ufbasse.


----------



## Optimizer (26. März 2013)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere nicht sondern stelle fest. Der Crosser ist Sonderklasse!



Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> es ist wirklich sehr leicht das Teil



Kannst Du mal die Teileliste geben, wie Du das ION16 auf sub14kg bekommen hast? 

Die Angaben zum Rahmengewicht auf der Nicolai-Site sind zudem ein wenig widersprüchlich:

Gewicht 3,2 kg (Größe M, Schwarz Elox, ohne Dämpfer)
2199 *

Abbildung: ION 16

Größe: L
Farbe: Jägermeister orange glossy
Extra Love: blue eloxiert
Gewicht: 3,95kg
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC 3
Features: Spezialdekor / Reset Flatstack A4

2685  *​
Der Monach wiegt 357g. In dem Fall würde ich das Spezialdekor lieber weglassen!


----------



## guru39 (26. März 2013)

Ne Teileliste habe ich nicht, ich baue meine Baiks immer ausm Bauch
raus auf 

Rahmengewicht bei RH S, mit ohne alles 




Habs mal kurz ergänzt.

Rahmen: Nicolai Ion 16  Rahmen 3188g gewogen
Dämpferbuchen: Nicolai
High Direkt Mount Umwerferschelle: Nicolai
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DA SA  2180g
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch 
Felgen: Stans ZTR Flow EX 475g gewogen
Naben: Acros 75 vorne 74 hinten
Speichen:  DT Swiss DD und Alu Nippel
Reifen: Continental Baron Apex 775g 
Schläuche: Eclipse 68g gewogen
Felgenband: Conti  
Schalthebel: Sram X0 225g
Schaltwerk: Sram X0 203g
Kettenwerfer: Sram X9 (X0 war nicht lieferbar)
Kette: Kmc X10 253g
Kassette: Sram PG-1070 210g
Kurbel: X0 24-38 mit Bash 800g
Innenlager: Truvativ GXP
Kefü: Shaman Commander ISCG 05 92g gewogen mit Verpackung 
Pedale: Acros A-Flat SL 349g gewogen
Steuersatz Cane Creek Angle Set  148g gewogen
Spacer: Rock Shox Carbon 4St einer 2g 
Vorbau: Syntace Mega Force
Lenker: Syntace Vector 7075 Alu
Griffe: ODI Intense 
Bremsen: Magura MTS (320g mit 160/160)
Adapter vorne: Magura  QM7
Sattelstützenklemme: Tune Würger 28g gewogen
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu 31,6 (264g gewogen 30,9)
Sattel: Prologo X10 Nago Evo Carbon 175g gewogen

Habsch was vergessen?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (26. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal die Teileliste geben, wie Du das ION16 auf sub14kg bekommen hast?
> 
> Die Angaben zum Rahmengewicht auf der Nicolai-Site sind zudem ein wenig widersprüchlich:
> Gewicht 3,2 kg (Größe M, Schwarz Elox, ohne Dämpfer)
> ...


Rahmen in L mit Steuersatz und Achse: 3464g
Dämpfer: 328g
Zusammen: 3792g
Unterschied zur Nicolai-HP: ~150g, was ziemlich genau der Pulverbeschichtung entsprechen dürfte.

Der Steuersatz wiegt etwa 100g, ein L-Rahmen natürlich mehr als ein M-Rahmen.
Ich seh da keine Widersprüche.


----------



## lomo (26. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ne Teileliste habe ich nicht, ich baue meine Baiks immer ausm Bauch
> raus auf
> ...



Zeig mal deinen Bauch
(Nee, ist ein Scherz)


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. März 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Rahmen in L mit Steuersatz und Achse: 3464g
> Dämpfer: 328g
> Zusammen: 3792g
> Unterschied zur Nicolai-HP: ~150g, was ziemlich genau der Pulverbeschichtung entsprechen dürfte.
> ...



Hatte das Gewicht des L-Rahmens nicht gesehen und die Differenz auf 150g geschätzt. Ist dennoch ´nen Brocken.

 @Guru: Klar - Carbonspacer! Eclipse-Schläuche 

Die Zugführung fehlt. 

Vielen Dank für die Mühe der Auflistung!


----------



## mac80 (26. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> es ist wirklich sehr leicht das Teil



Ich finde das Rad und das Bild gut 

Grz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. März 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Zeig mal deinen Bauch



Ich habe keinen Bauch, meine Beine sind nur zu weit hinten


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (26. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Hatte das Gewicht des L-Rahmens nicht gesehen und die Differenz auf 150g geschätzt. Ist dennoch ´nen Brocken.
> 
> @_Guru_: Klar - Carbonspacer! Eclipse-Schläuche
> 
> ...



Ich hab gehört, dass die Rahmen von Liteville ziemlich leicht sein sollen.


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. März 2013)

Meine Schüssel


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Kassette: Sram PG-1070 210g


Die dürfte eher im Bereich 350g liegen, sofern du die in MTB-typischer Übersetzung und nicht in der RR-Version hast. Aber ansonsten kommt das alles hin. Dafür, dass der Rahmen für die Kategorie echt ein Pummelchen ist, hauts der Aufbau echt mächtig raus! Hat er gut gemacht, dein Bauch 




ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Rahmen in L mit Steuersatz und Achse: 3464g


Schon heftig... mein FRX wiegt in L mit "halbem" Steuersatz, allen Dämpferbolzen und Leitungshaltern ohne Achse (40g) grad mal 35g mehr...! Aber der Aufbau ist dann mit etwas stabileren Parts und "Metallfederung" doch 2kg schwerer.


----------



## Waterskier (30. März 2013)

Hier mal ein etwas älteres Modell, aber fahren tun sie doch alle


----------



## RaceKing (7. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutzefuzz (9. April 2013)

neues Spielzeug.....


----------



## pfalz (9. April 2013)

Geht auch mit 16kg noch gut berghoch...


----------



## eL (9. April 2013)

hast du abgenommen?

neid


----------



## ticale (20. April 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1073098





9,6 kg - kein Carbon, kein Titan, Gabel und Bremsen sind echt  Fliegt, landet, hält...


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2013)




----------



## Optimizer (5. Mai 2013)

Fuhrpark. Zweimal breit, einmal schmal. Oder: zweimal Stahl, einmal Alu. Oder: einmal vorne gefedert, einmal vorne und hinten gefedert, einmal nicht gefedert. Oder: dreimal Geländetauglich.





Gruß
Der Optimizer - 10 t sehen so mickrig aus.


----------



## Carnologe (15. Mai 2013)

Mein aktueller Bock


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2013)

Update: Umwerfer (Drecksding!!! ) weg, 1 x 10 Antrieb mit 11-42 Kassette dran


----------



## rmfausi (31. Mai 2013)

Ich habe seit heute wieder ein richtiges Rattspocht Rad. 





Radfahren kann so einfach sein ...

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## RaceKing (31. Mai 2013)

Hier mal meins in Willingen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (6. Juni 2013)

Mein frisch aufgebautes Tourenfully

Des gibts doch nit. Warum läd tapatalk bei mir immer 2 mal das bild hoch???


----------



## rmfausi (6. Juni 2013)

Oh, ein Transalp Tourenfully.  Wie fährt sich es denn? Wie lange hast du es schon? Ich hatte dieses auch mal in der engeren Auswahl, dann ist es aber doch ein anderes geworden.

Viel Spass mit dem Rad, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (6. Juni 2013)

Den Rahmen hab ich jetzt ca. 4 Wochen. Der Hinterbau arbeitet super, die geo passt mir. Das einzigste was stört, ich kann das Rad nicht mehr in meinen Montageständer klemmen. Und mit ner 0,7l Trinkflasche wirds verdaaaaaamt eng mitm Dämpfer.


----------



## Roonieman (6. Juni 2013)

Cool dann kann ich mein Transalp hier auch mal zeigen


----------



## rmfausi (6. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte auch mal einen.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Roonieman (6. Juni 2013)

Hätt ich garnicht gedacht das es hier in der gegend noch andere transalps gibt.


----------



## lomo (6. Juni 2013)

mein Rad von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (7. Juni 2013)

Laufradgröße?


----------



## Radler-01 (7. Juni 2013)

kenn ich ... ca 55"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (7. Juni 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Laufradgröße?



kein twentysixer


----------



## Optimizer (7. Juni 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> kein twentysixer


ach ich seh's gerade. Ausnahmsweise mal ein Rad, dass noch seiner ursprünglichen originären Radgröße frönt.


----------



## Radler-01 (7. Juni 2013)

und falls der Höhenschlag nicht raus-zentrierbar sein sollte, mal zur Berechnung für den Radcomputer: 

U ~ Õ *  Ö2*(R² + r²)


----------



## Paincake (14. Juni 2013)

Bis auf Griffe und Pedale alles wie gekauft. Das Geld hab ich lieber ins neue gesteckt


----------



## rmfausi (21. Juni 2013)

Seit heute in der Garage. Das Rad braucht noch etwas Zuwendung ist aber in angemessenem Zustand. 





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Didgi (23. Juni 2013)

So, nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder aufm Trail unterwegs!

Fazit: der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #Nachtschicht. (23. Juni 2013)

...klappradfahrn ....das Tantra des Rattspochts, Erotik in 20 Zoll....


----------



## Kelme (8. Juli 2013)

"Unsere Bikes" ist es nicht, weil das Rad nicht mir gehört.
Schlachtplatte - och nö, das sind eher Bauteile.

Ich mach's doch hier rein.




Da wohnt kein Luchs von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Einen kleinen Erfahrungsbereicht gibt es hier dazu: *Klick*-*klack*


----------



## Luzy123 (16. Juli 2013)

Meins, mit ohne Schaltung


----------



## Kelme (16. Juli 2013)

Sehr, sehr schön.

Pedale?


----------



## samafa (17. Juli 2013)

@Kelme,
sind doch dran.

Meins....


----------



## Optimizer (17. Juli 2013)

Sehr fein....ein Klein?

Bin ich Gott sei Dank nicht "de ähnzigschde" mit nem Schlumpfrad im Wald!


----------



## samafa (18. Juli 2013)

> Sehr fein....ein Klein?


Ein marin von '98.
Mit dem muß ich in die Werkstatt.



> Bin ich Gott sei Dank nicht "de ähnzigschde" mit nem Schlumpfrad im Wald!


Manchmal ist blau nicht nur ein Zustand sondern auch eine schöne Farbe.

_räusper, räusper_....lallallala......Sagt mal, von wo kommt ihr denn her?


----------



## samafa (18. Juli 2013)

> Sehr fein....ein Klein?


Ein Marin von '98
Mit dem muß ich in die Werkstatt.



> Bin ich Gott sei Dank nicht "de ähnzigschde" mit nem Schlumpfrad im Wald!


Manchmal ist blau nicht nur ein Zustand sondern auch eine schöne Farbe.

_räusper, räusper_....lallallala......Sagt mal, von wo kommt ihr denn her?[/quote]


----------



## fregger87 (18. Juli 2013)

Hier mal meins 
Kompletter selbstaufbau


----------



## unocz (19. Juli 2013)

leider sieht man vom bike nix :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (19. Juli 2013)

druffglicke und dann auf das zoomzeichen gehen. dann platz der bildschirm.


----------



## unocz (19. Juli 2013)

jaja schon klar, trotzdem sieht man nix vom bike !


----------



## Kelme (19. Juli 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> jaja schon klar, trotzdem sieht man nix vom bike !


Schtümmt!


----------



## saturno (19. Juli 2013)

mh, syncros vorbau, rock shox gabel, 6 loch scheiben, xt bremse, xt kurbel, ritchey stütze, schwalbe reifen, flatpedals schwarz, slr sattel, blaue spcer 2 stück,.......


allerdings könnts etwas schärfer aufgenommen sein.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Juli 2013)

Hinten links im tiefen Gras liegt eine fast gar nicht bekleidete junge Dame. Musst nur ranzoomen! Ist das scharf genug?


----------



## fregger87 (19. Juli 2013)

saturno schrieb:


> mh, syncros vorbau, rock shox gabel, 6 loch scheiben, xt bremse, xt kurbel, ritchey stütze, schwalbe reifen, flatpedals schwarz, slr sattel, blaue spcer 2 stück,.......
> 
> 
> allerdings könnts etwas schärfer aufgenommen sein.



Man siehts doch  

Ist ein vintage Look.
Mache die Tage nochmal bessere Fotos nach nem kleinen Umbau ;-)
Grüße aus lu


----------



## ScreamingHand (4. August 2013)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Hätt ich garnicht gedacht das es hier in der gegend noch andere transalps gibt.









Hab mittlerweile 3 davon, 2 Kaputt - gebrochen


----------



## Roonieman (5. August 2013)

Uii kaputtgebrochen hört man nicht gern. Aber zufrieden scheinst du zu sein. Ich denke sonst hättest du kein drittes genommen ;-)

Tatapalk


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. August 2013)

Darf man hier auch sagen wenn`s einem nicht gefällt? Gefällt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. August 2013)

uuuuppppsss....


----------



## Radler-01 (9. August 2013)

ER nun wieder...  

aber COOOOL - oder besser: Heißßß


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juli 2014)

Die zur Zeit meistgenutzten Bikes im Fuhrpark:





- OnOne Fatty
- Woom 3
- Kokua Like a bike jumper


----------



## guru39 (28. Juli 2014)

Da kann ich auch wieder mitmachen 

Mein Tourenhobel 13,98Kg




Und das Berchabratt 15,19Kg  




Zuletzt das Pummelchen


----------



## haekel72 (28. Juli 2014)

Hi, hier mal meine Hobels^^
Radon Swoop 175 8.0:






Nicolai Helius "Oldie" Selbstaufbau 2004/2014^^





Beide 1x10 42er Mirfe Umbau!


----------



## franticz (28. Juli 2014)

that bike  in natura sieht es noch schöner aus ^^ also das swoop^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddy0702 (14. August 2014)

Hier sieht man so gut wie nur "Saubere" bikes  

Hier meins xD


----------



## haekel72 (14. August 2014)

Hehe, könntest das Bike mal Sauber machen^^


----------



## Paddy0702 (14. August 2014)

ist schon passiert hat das komplette verwöhnprogramm bekommen


----------



## Patzgen (14. August 2014)

Hier mein gudelaune Gefährt...


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (15. August 2014)

mein Tourenratt


----------



## franticz (15. August 2014)

Das Wettereck


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (16. August 2014)

Ein Klassiker,  die Dreifaltigkeit. Kommt auf den Bildern aber garnicht so rüber  wie nah die Burgen eigentlich sind.


----------



## HansDampf89 (14. Oktober 2014)

Mei torg uf de hausrund


----------



## Optimizer (13. Januar 2015)

Aktueller Doppelobergeröhr-Fuhrpark:


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Januar 2015)

schöne Präsentation...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (17. Januar 2015)

Meins


----------



## Kelme (18. Januar 2015)

Mein Traumrad ist fertig




Traumrad by kelme_sis, on Flickr

TANNENWALD Luchs 29-er - Stahl
Antrieb: SRAM XO-2-fach mit 36/22 vorne und 11/36 hinten
Bremsen: SRAM Guide RSC 200/180
Gabel: RS Reba lockout
Laufräder: tune King/Kong mit CX Sapim-Speichen und Ryde Trace Trail-Felgen
Reifen: Hinten Conti X-King 2.2. Vorne: Conti Mountain-King 2.2. Tubeless
Vorbau: Thomson 90mm/10°
Lenker: Thomson Carbon
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite 410 mm in 27,2 mm
Griffe: Ergon
Sattel: Ergon


----------



## Radler-01 (18. Januar 2015)

Aber des is amol a recht feins Radl 

(endlich ein Bild, meine Kleine hat gestern abend schon gefragt "gibts da ein Bild von...?"; und meinen restlichen Frauen gefällts auch > also 4* )
Vllt kann ich das Bild als unterstützende Argumentation für so'n Traumprojekt verwenden...


----------



## ytsan (18. Januar 2015)

Sehr schön!


----------



## basti.rlp (20. Januar 2015)

Bild ist schon etwas älter - muss ich mal wieder aktualisieren. Hat sich einiges geändert: Lenker RF Atlas, Vorbau RF Atlas 35 mm, RS Plus DebonAir. Die Kurbel musste ich auch ein mal tauschen da die Gewindeinlets aus dem Carbon herausgebrochen sind. Die ist jetzt ebenfalls schwarz.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (25. Januar 2015)

Bildqualität ist nicht besonders...in live kommt die Farbe noch besser rüber....


----------



## tobias1983 (14. Februar 2015)

Hier mal mein Orbea


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2015)




----------



## haekel72 (21. Februar 2015)

So nach Winter-umbau:
Radon Swoop 2013 175 8.0
- Fox Float 650B 170mm 2015
- Fox Float X CTD 2015
- LRS Ryde Trace EN 29, Sapin
- Sixpack Millenium Carbon Lenker 785mm
- Vorbau Twenty6 f1.2 Stem 50mm
1x10 11-42, 30T NW, SQ Lap 611 Sattel habe ich ja schon Länger^^
Gesamtgewicht 13,4 kg - für ein Enduro okay! 
Erster Fahreindruck Fahrwerk: Ich habe mehr als 5x geschaut ob ich Luft in den Reifen habe so fluffig läuft das. Wurzelpassagen meistert es Butterweich. Kleine Sprünge taucht es schön ein und vor allem hatte ich heute keine Probleme mit den Handgelenken, das federt echt alles weg. Klar, ein paar Feine Einstellungen muss ich noch vornehmen aber ansonsten Happy^^
Ach Ja, durch den kürzeren Vorbau und Gabel war mein erster Manuell sehr Schmerzhaft! Erster Trail mit 25km und wollte eine Senke auf dem Hinterrad nehmen - Fehler! Das Ding geht wesentlich leichter hoch und der Mann hat das schmerzhaft zu Spüren bekommen - Aua!^^
Mann lernt dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (21. Februar 2015)

Sieht richtig gut aus die 36


----------



## HansDampf89 (21. Februar 2015)

13,4? Respekt. Mein Torque wiegt stolze 14,6... ist der Swoop Rahmen so leicht? Oder machen es die Laufräder!? Die Float ist ja auch gut 300-350g leichter als die Lyrik  ...


----------



## haekel72 (23. Februar 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> 13,4? Respekt. Mein Torque wiegt stolze 14,6... ist der Swoop Rahmen so leicht? Oder machen es die Laufräder!? Die Float ist ja auch gut 300-350g leichter als die Lyrik  ...


Ja LRS bringt fast 550g, Gabel 450g, Antrieb 200g


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (12. Juni 2015)

Aus alt...





...mach neu


----------



## Kerosin0815 (12. Juni 2015)

Schönes Transition.Bis auf die Felgenfarbe.
Alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## madmike85 (12. Juni 2015)

Ich finde es gerade deshalb sehr geil, schwarze Felgen kann jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merethrond (18. Juni 2015)

Mein großes Schwarze.


----------



## Lumbe-Joe (21. Juni 2015)

Canyon Torque Vertride 2015


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2015)

mein neues.

Mojo, Zorn Geo, Geometron, oder einfach nur.....





....Gurumetron


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (28. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt, so sieht das Spectral sauber aus.

Bringen die Flügel jetzt mehr Auftrieb oder Abtrieb?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (31. Oktober 2015)

Edith meint dazu: Es ist ein Nerve 120 und wenn der Motor warm ist, scheinen sie bergauf  ordentlich Auftrieb zu erzeugen.

Dennoch: Entweder mit Flügeln, dann aber saumäßig dreckig oder sauber und nackich!


----------



## Merethrond (31. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich schön schwarz. Aber bitte ohne Schmutzbleche.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (1. November 2015)

Im Sommer kommen die wieder ab , eigentlich profitieren diejenigen die hinter mir fahren, denn so fliegt dem Hintermann nicht der ganze Dreck in die Fresse .


----------



## DAKAY (1. November 2015)

Nicht neu, kein tolles Bild, aber macht grad wieder mega Spass


----------



## hossianajoe (2. November 2015)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Nicht neu, kein tolles Bild, aber macht grad wieder mega Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hossianajoe (2. November 2015)

Also diese rote Gabel


----------



## DAKAY (2. November 2015)

N´Traum, gell 

Soll aber ja bald in nen anderen Rahmen


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. November 2015)




----------



## Specialized_man (9. November 2015)




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (28. Januar 2017)

Ich wusste doch, dass es den Fred noch irgendwo gibt...


----------



## Radler-01 (31. Januar 2017)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Ich wusste doch, dass es den Fred noch irgendwo gibt...



und was machst Du jetzt mit dem Wissen ?  


(btw - gute Signatur )


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (31. Januar 2017)

Ich? Nüx. Vielleicht dient es anderen als Anregung ihre Bilder, auf denen nur ihr Rad zu sehen ist, hier zu posten.
Wenn man nur anhand eines Geländer erkennt wo das Bild entstand, braucht man meiner wirklich sehr sehr bescheidenen Meinung nach nicht im "Bilder der Region" Fred zu posten.
Darf man natürlich trotzdem, wer bin ich denn, das jemandem verbieten zu wollen


----------



## Schuffa87 (31. Januar 2017)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> ... , wer bin ich denn, ...



Der Plastikradlui. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radler-01 (1. Februar 2017)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Ich? Nüx. Vielleicht dient es anderen als Anregung ihre Bilder, auf denen nur ihr Rad zu sehen ist, hier zu posten.
> Wenn man nur anhand eines Geländer erkennt wo das Bild entstand, braucht man meiner wirklich sehr sehr bescheidenen Meinung nach nicht im "Bilder der Region" Fred zu posten.
> Darf man natürlich trotzdem, wer bin ich denn, das jemandem verbieten zu wollen




Der Ansatz ist natürlich richtig und gut gedacht; hoffentlich mit Erfolg. 

(Ich hatte vermutet, daß es evtl zum "Neugier-steigern" gedacht war und von Dir ein neues Rad kommt... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2017)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vermutet, daß es evtl zum "Neugier-steigern" gedacht war und von Dir ein neues Rad kommt...


Da KÖNNTE er ja etwas zeigen... *spoiler spoiler spoiler*


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (1. Februar 2017)

Na gut. Wenn ich jetzt aber im Wald als an Wanderern vorbeiballernder Arschmann erkannt werde der sich im Forum nicht zu benehmen weiß....


----------



## HerrOausB (1. Februar 2017)

Meine Kleine Spaßmaschine mit Nehmerqualitäten d:-]

Rahmen/Steuersatz: NS Liar
Gabel: Magura TS8 26" 120mm Tapered/Steckachse
Lenker: Azonic Agile 800mm
Sattelstütze: Dartmoor
Sattel: MVTE (Pivo)
Sattelklemme: Reverse
Kurbel: Shimano Saint
Tretlager: Shimano Saint
Schaltung: Shimano Saint
Bremsen: Shimano Saint
Bremsscheiben: ICE-Tec 200/180
Naben: DT Swiss 370
Felgen: NoTubes ZTR Flow MK3
Griffe/pedale: Cube
Kette: XTR
Gewicht: 12,0kg


----------



## franticz (1. Februar 2017)

HerrOausB schrieb:


> Meine Kleine Spaßmaschine mit Nehmerqualitäten d:-]
> 
> Rahmen/Steuersatz: NS Liar
> Gabel: Magura TS8 26" 120mm Tapered/Steckachse
> ...


Was fährste damit? Auch Touren?


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2017)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Na gut. Wenn ich jetzt aber im Wald als an Wanderern vorbeiballernder Arschmann erkannt werde der sich im Forum nicht zu benehmen weiß....


...dann bist du selbst schuld 

Schönes Ratt! Sag ich ja nicht zum ersten Mal. Vielleicht klappt's ja die Tage mal - wenn ich wieder fit bin  *schnief*


----------



## lomo (3. Februar 2017)

Rehbock im Winter by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Februar 2017)

Spielzeug:






FRX + Inversion (Foto von Anfang Dezember):





Und nochmal relativ aktuell am Neukastel:


----------



## Schuffa87 (22. Februar 2017)

lomo schrieb:


> Rehbock im Winter by *lomo*, auf Flickr



Das stand doch vor kurzem noch beim Lichti in Roschbach?
Edit./ Sieht in der Natur noch besser aus


----------



## S1Fahrer (22. Februar 2017)

@smubob

Und das beste an deinen Rädern ist....keine E-Bikes....


----------



## Schuffa87 (22. Februar 2017)

S1Fahrer schrieb:


> @smubob
> 
> Und das beste an deinen Rädern ist....keine E-Bikes....



Ich hab hier im Thread bis jetzt kaum welche gesehen 
Das FRX in der Farbe mag ich irgendwie nicht. Die orangefarbene Wippe sticht mir immer so negativ ins Auge. Hab meinen FRX Rahmen blau pulvern lassen. Ist jetzt halt meine Meinung und muss nicht geteilt werden


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2017)

S1Fahrer schrieb:


> @smubob
> 
> Und das beste an deinen Rädern ist....keine E-Bikes....


So lange ich körperlich nicht irgendwann noch deutlich mehr als meine 45% Behinderung habe, werde ich sowas nicht fahren 




Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Das FRX in der Farbe mag ich irgendwie nicht. Die orangefarbene Wippe sticht mir immer so negativ ins Auge. Hab meinen FRX Rahmen blau pulvern lassen. Ist jetzt halt meine Meinung und muss nicht geteilt werden


Hajo, wie immer Geschmacksache  Blau ist z. B. gar nicht meins. Ich liebe Rahmen in raw und ich mag orange, also passt das für mich perfekt  Allerdings werde ich das Orange etwas reduzieren... der neue LRS kriegt schwarze Nippel und die Pedale werde ich gegen was silbernes tauschen oder die Eloxalschicht runter drehmeln...


----------



## Schuffa87 (23. Februar 2017)

Runterdremeln? Lass sie doch frisch eloxieren oder pulvern.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2017)

Ich will se ja einfach nur "naggich" haben, damit nicht mehr so viel optisches BÄÄÄM am Rad ist. Dann sieht man auch Kratzer nicht mehr so arg. Die haben eh schon einige Kampfspuren (schon über 5 Jahre in Benutzung), da macht neu eloxieren keinen Sinn. Und pulvern erstrecht nicht, das wäre ja ein riesen Aufwand und sieht nach dem ersten Kratzer sofort wieder kagge aus. Die Lager sind aber immer noch top, deshalb fahr ich sie einfach weiter und mach mir nicht viel Aufwand. Das Elox ist eh auch schon großflächig abgeschubbert, da helfe ich nur bissl nach


----------



## DAKAY (23. Februar 2017)

#rohrreiniger


----------



## Schuffa87 (23. Februar 2017)

Kannst die eloxalschicht auch entfernen lassen ohne sie wieder eloxieren zu lassen


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> #rohrreiniger


Ich wäs, hab sogar reines NaHCO3 zuhause. Aber da muss ich die ja komplett zerlegen...
#wegdesgeringstenwiderstands
#jederweissesbesser
#alderhaeschtaegger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (23. Februar 2017)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich wäs, hab sogar reines NaHCO3 zuhause. Aber da muss ich die ja komplett zerlegen...
> #wegdesgeringstenwiderstands
> #jederweissesbesser
> #alderhaeschtaegger



#pienschdäbissl?

mach kä färz un zerlech die Dinger ordentlich. Mir Pälzer machen kä halwe Sache!


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> #pienschdäbissl?
> 
> mach kä färz un zerlech die Dinger ordentlich. Mir Pälzer machen kä halwe Sache!


Nä, ich benutz nur ach de Kopp beim Schaffe un mach ma kän unediche Uffwand. Ich häß jo nit Sissifuss  Wären die Laacher eh futsch, wehr des jo was anneres...


----------



## Schuffa87 (23. Februar 2017)

Du musch so denke: Ah ich will die Farb abhawwe, do zerlech ich die Dinger und tüdel glei mol bissl Fett in die Muddi (Lacher). Verstehsch? Du musch dir des nur schee redde!


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2017)

Wemmer wie ich nie Zeit hot, iwwalecht ma sich sowas 3 mol...! Ich hab vor ä paar Johr ach än Rahme entlackt, gschliffe un poliert. Do ded ich heit Monade defier brauche. In der Zeit geh ich liewer Rad fahre


----------



## HerrOausB (23. Februar 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> Was fährste damit? Auch Touren?



Eher weniger. Nutze es zwar auch regelmäßig im alltag (bis ca. 30 km ist es noch erstaunlich bequem bei 186cm Körpergröße, Die sattelstütze geht noch 'n Stück weiter raus als auf den Fotos) aber für Längere Fahrten ist noch 'ne längere Stütze und 'n anderer Sattel in Planung. Die aktuelle Stütze habe ich gekürzt um sie ganz versenken zu können. Für meine Ansprüche (Street, Dirt, Park) ist es so der perfekte Allrounder.


----------



## SerpentrasD (23. Februar 2017)

Also fertig is es noch nicht. Seid ich das Bild gemacht habe is der Schaltzug bzw die Hülle knall rot geworden.
Decals für die gabel brauche ich noch, kp welche . Mal sehen was mir dafür einfällt.  Was noch kommt ist ne neue Farbe auf der Kurbel und den misstigen Anschluss zum remote der vario muss gescheit werden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. März 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> mach kä färz un zerlech die Dinger ordentlich. Mir Pälzer machen kä halwe Sache!


Un genau so hawwichs dann doch gemacht. Extra nur fer dich!


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. März 2017)

Gestern die Pedale wieder fein säuberlich zusammengeschraubt und heute direkt 2 Pins entwertet 
Zur Erklärung: ich habe an den Stellen, wo die Pins am gefährlichsten leben, Alu-Pins genommen (die mit den dickeren Köpfen), damit nur die Pins dran glauben müssen und nicht die Gewinde im Pedalkörper. Besser so als annersch, awwer drozdäm bleed...


----------



## Schuffa87 (3. März 2017)

Sieht gut aus. Hasch noch vun dere supp iwwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (3. März 2017)

Passt auch gut zum Rahmen in raw  Vor allem, wenn sie wieder etwas benutzter aussehen.
Bissl was hab ich noch, nicht mehr viel. Kommt drauf an für was...? Gibt's aber auch in der Apotheke zu kaufen oder als Rohrreiniger (Rückseite lesen, ob NaOH drin ist).


----------



## Optimizer (30. März 2017)

FAT-Side-Down


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2017)

Mein neues.... leider ist es zu leicht


----------



## Modenbachbiker (11. April 2017)

3kg Stahl von der Insel in Pfälzer Schmiede


----------



## abutzki (11. April 2017)

Die Schmiede ist ja cool. Machst du das beruflich? Gruß aus Mannheim,  Marcel 

Gesendet von meinem SGP621 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Modenbachbiker (12. April 2017)

Ja in der vierten Generation, deshalb Stahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (9. Juni 2017)




----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. Juni 2017)

Da werde ich mir eine schöne steile Stelle zur Kalmit suchen, um Dich ächzen zu sehen.

Die Tasche ist erschlafft (was macht die da überhaupt?) und den Bremsklotz ausrichten, dann passt´s. Vllt noch die Hupe parallel stellen. So, sonst nix zu meckern!


----------



## saturno (9. Juni 2017)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Da werde ich mir eine schöne steile Stelle zur Kalmit suchen, um Dich ächzen zu sehen.
> 
> Die Tasche ist erschlafft (was macht die da überhaupt?) und den Bremsklotz ausrichten, dann passt´s. Vllt noch die Hupe parallel stellen. So, sonst nix zu meckern!



die ist der aeroposition gefolgt, ansonsten zuviel lufteinlass, was geschwindigkeit kostet


----------



## Schuffa87 (9. Juni 2017)

saturno schrieb:


> die ist der aeroposition gefolgt, ansonsten zuviel lufteinlass, was geschwindigkeit kostet


form follows function ...


----------



## lomo (9. Juni 2017)

Modenbachbiker schrieb:


> 3kg Stahl von der Insel in Pfälzer Schmiede
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 593042 Anhang anzeigen 593043 Anhang anzeigen 593041



Sehr schön!
Was für ne Kurbellänge fährst du?


----------



## cougar1982 (9. Juni 2017)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Da werde ich mir eine schöne steile Stelle zur Kalmit suchen, um Dich ächzen zu sehen.
> 
> Die Tasche ist erschlafft (was macht die da überhaupt?) und den Bremsklotz ausrichten, dann passt´s. Vllt noch die Hupe parallel stellen. So, sonst nix zu meckern!



Kalimt? Ne damit fahre ich in Mannheim am Sonntag. Da ist es flach.

Bremse wird morgen vermutlich noch getauscht da die sich beim Bremsen teilweise verbiegt.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (10. Juni 2017)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Kalimt? Ne damit fahre ich in Mannheim am Sonntag. Da ist es flach.



Er meinte http://www.kalmit-klapprad-cup.de/. Morgen ist da ein spezielles Event in MA? Hab nur gesehen dass da eine Fahrrad-Jubiläums-Feier ist.


----------



## Kelme (11. Juni 2017)

Morgen - ach ne, heute - ist Worldklapp in Monnem.


----------



## Modenbachbiker (12. Juni 2017)

lomo schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Was für ne Kurbellänge fährst du?



Die Kurbellänge ist 175 mm, 170 mm wäre wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (19. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DRAGONofSOIA (19. Juli 2017)




----------



## Sash1985 (17. August 2017)




----------



## cougar1982 (15. Mai 2018)

Mein neues Rad ist endlich (fast) fertig


----------



## Nameless1985 (25. Juli 2018)




----------



## stier (26. Juli 2018)




----------



## fissenid (27. Juli 2018)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Mein neues Rad ist endlich (fast) fertig



SingleTrailer oder Streamliner??


----------



## cougar1982 (27. Juli 2018)

fissenid schrieb:


> SingleTrailer oder Streamliner??


----------

